# 6x6+ Blindfolded Rankings Thread



## Roman (May 13, 2013)

6x6x6 blindfolded ranking
*#**Name**Time [memo]**Links**Country*1Graham Siggins*6:45.64* [3:40.96]*video*, *post*United States2Roman Strakhov*7:58.33* [3:36.56]*video*, *post*Russia3Tom Nelson*8:20.88* [3:49.40]*video*New Zealand4Cale Schoon*8:38.58* [3:59.00]*video*, *post*United States5Stanley Chapel*9:15.80* [5:24.40]*post*United States6Victor Tang Yao Jun*9:39.33* [4:08.06]*video*, *post*Hong Kong7William Phommaha*12:14.81* [5:40.64]*post*France8Enoch Gray*12:37.89* [6:06.00]*video*, *post*United States9Adrian Dębski*12:55.93* [7:05.00]*video*, *post*Poland10Oliver Frost*14:23.32* [6:59.00]*video*United Kingdom11Tommy Cherry*15:55.00* [11:03.00]*post*United States12Gregory Alekseev*16:06.72* [8:42.00]*video*, *post*Russia13Yuki Yamamoto*17:47.16* [10:02.00]*video*, *post*Japan14Nevins Chan Pak Hoong*18:34.47* [11:33.57]*video*, *post*Malaysia15Oleg Gritsenko*20:31.93* [9:28.06]*video*Russia16Mike Hughey*21:00.83* [12:13.82]*post*United States17Jakob Kogler*22:23.73* [9:58.00]*video*Austria18Callum Hales-Jepp*22:35.73* [9:20.00]*video*United Kingdom19Rodson Lingad*24:04.66* [13:23.96]*post*Philippines20Jorian Meeuse*24:13.52* [14:11.02]*video*, *post*Netherlands21Robin Michaud*24:37.78* [9:49.71]*video*France22Grzegorz Jałocha*24:47.34* [12:18.00]*video*Poland23Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar*25:24.06* [15:09.00]*video*India24Teruki Tamura*25:31.81* [14:34.00]*video*, *post*Japan25Mats Bergsten*25:58.99* [16:05.00]*post*Sweden26Chris Hardwick*26:21.40* [15:50.00]-United States27Gabriel Barrios*26:47.51* [15:48.45]*video*, *post*Guatemala28Witali Bułatow*27:41.57* [12:14.03]*video*Poland29Arthur Garcin*27:43.00* [17:28.00]*post*France30Takeo Nagoshi*27:57.88* [14:05.00]*video*, *post*Japan31Bryson Azzopardi*28:02.00* [17:40.00]*post*Australia32Kamil Przybylski*28:27.97* [16:47.37]*post*Poland33Hanns Hub*28:39.19* [17:04.17]*video*, *post*Germany34Katharina Schlomberg*28:47.77* [14:30.00]*post*Germany35DongJae Lee*30:28.42* [15:36.40]*video*Korea, Republic of36Harry Savage*31:37.10* [19:44.48]*video*, *post*United Kingdom37Naoki Tani*31:44.23* [17:14.02]*video*, *post*Japan38Shivam Bansal*32:02.00* [17:11.00]*post*India39Matthew Sheerin*32:06.17* [19:04.38]-United Kingdom40Dylan Swarts*32:29.36* [16:47.57]*video*, *post*South Africa41Nikita Ovsyannikov*33:12.01* [17:30.17]*post*Russia42Justin Kelm*33:19.11* [17:40.29]-United States43Evan Brown*33:23.56* [20:16.00]-United States44Ben Ridley*33:40.11* [15:36.83]*video*, *post*United Kingdom45Kevin Matthews*37:16.43* [19:30.00]*video*, *post*Canada46Oliver Wheat*38:13.74* [21:18.67]*video*, *post*United Kingdom47Shantanu Modak*39:22.00**post*Singapore48Daniel Sheppard*39:42.06* [19:42.69]-United Kingdom49Lorenzo Mauro*40:16.48* [25:36.21]*video*, *post*Italy50Qirun Zhong*40:33.46* [24:00.00]*video*China51Janne Lehtimäki*42:01.04* [21:25.11]-Finland52Carter Kucala*44:08.00* [30:02.00]*video*, *post*United States53Naoto Shinagawa*44:54.16**post*Japan54Sydney Weaver*48:01.52* [24:54.00]*video*United States55Sukesh Kumar*49:25.19* [25:35.64]*post*India56Dennis Strehlau*49:33.00* [30:00.00]*video*Germany57Ryan Eckersley*49:56.29* [34:10.00]*video*, *post*United Kingdom58Brandon Mikel*49:59.66* [22:13.00]*video*United States59Corey Sakowski*50:36.93* [28:00.00]-United States60Takayuki Tanaka*54:22.38* [30:32.00]*post*Japan61Raymond Goslow*56:31.30*-United States62Wilfrid Py*1:02:26.00* [30:30.00]*post*France63Nick Vu*1:04:05.43*-United States64Yikang Xie*1:05:59.38* [32:31.00]*video*, *post*China65Dan Sarnelli*1:10:14.06* [47:54.00]*video*United States66Brock Hamann*1:11:11.98* [50:50.00]*video*Australia67James Molloy*1:12:54.00*-United Kingdom68Alex Boyle*1:14:17.00* [37:28.00]*video*, *post*Australia69Syougo Kamo*1:14:41.00* [36:52.00]*post*Japan70Kai Yamamoto*1:27:00.01* [1:00:43.64]*post*Japan71Gianluca Placenti*1:27:51.95**video*Italy72Qun Feng Tan*1:29:00.00* [46:00.00]*video*, *post*Malaysia73Bradley Sampson*1:29:52.50* [1:00:24.00]*video*, *post*United States74Cyril Barigand*1:35:07.00* [1:13:50.00]-Belgium75Sean Hartman*1:35:26.59* [1:11:46.00]*video*, *post*United States76Emanuel Rheinert*1:40:00.00* [1:10:00.00]-Germany77Shunsuke Wada*1:46:42.43**post*Japan78Bill Hammill*1:56:45.00* [1:26.00]*video*, *post*United Kingdom79Michael Azarenko*2:10:00.00* [1:14:00.00]*video*Russia80Istvan Kocza*2:26:19.00* [1:45:48.00]-Hungary81Marcio SouzaUnknown*video*Brazil81Phil Elliott Jr.Unknown*video*United States

7x7x7 blindfolded ranking
*#**Name**Time [memo]**Links**Country*1Graham Siggins*11:34.71* [6:57.75]*video*, *post*United States2Tom Nelson*14:59.74* [6:52.16]*video*, *post*New Zealand3Roman Strakhov*15:36.53* [7:05.15]*video*, *post*Russia4Cale Schoon*19:00.36* [10:20.00]*video*, *post*United States5Enoch Gray*19:28.69* [10:27.00]*video*, *post*United States6Victor Tang Yao Jun*23:00.93* [11:48.45]*post*Hong Kong7William Phommaha*31:00.08* [14:17.81]*post*France8Arrik Leman*31:12.40* [14:37.58]-United States9Nevins Chan Pak Hoong*32:28.32* [20:39.91]*post*Malaysia10Oleg Gritsenko*32:53.42* [17:32.00]*video*Russia11Oliver Frost*33:29.08* [17:36.00]*video*United Kingdom12Mike Hughey*33:42.81* [18:35.64]*post*United States13Yuki Yamamoto*34:05.57**post*Japan14Gregory Alekseev*35:02.73* [19:34.31]*video*, *post*Russia15DongJae Lee*35:50.87* [17:59.37]*video*, *post*Korea, Republic of16Guido Dipietro*38:49.42* [25:15.00]*video*, *post*Argentina17Hanns Hub*41:42.94* [24:30.43]*video*, *post*Germany18Rodson Lingad*43:14.41* [25:54.43]*post*Philippines19Jorian Meeuse*44:08.04* [26:36.74]*video*, *post*Netherlands20Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar*45:32.76* [25:50.00]*video*India21Ville Seppanen*46:16.27* [20:19.78]-Finland22Takeo Nagoshi*46:36.46* [24:33.00]*video*, *post*Japan23Mats Bergsten*47:48.12* [27:40.83]*post*Sweden24Phil Elliott Jr.*54:00.00* [28:00.00]*video*United States24Matteo Chancerel*54:00.00* [26:00.00]*post*France26Takayuki Tanaka*58:10.16* [35:01.00]*video*, *post*Japan27Chris Hardwick*1:00:14.63* [33:00.00]-United States28Kevin Matthews*1:00:39.50* [30:44.00]*video*, *post*Canada29Daniel Sheppard*1:01:29.00*-United Kingdom30Shivam Bansal*1:03:30.00* [38:44.00]*post*India31Yikang Xie*1:03:36.00* [29:50.00]*post*China32Liliya Kamaltdinova*1:05:59.14* [42:43.21]*video*Russia33Brandon Mikel*1:06:53.75* [35:45.00]*video*United States34Witali Bułatow*1:12:10.05* [35:38.67]*video*Poland35Sukesh Kumar*1:19:45.34* [46:26.44]*post*India36Michael Azarenko*1:29:30.00* [47:20.00]*video*Russia37Andrey Ivanov*1:31:16.66* [40:00.00]-Russia38Alex Boyle*1:34:53.00* [45:58.00]*video*, *post*Australia39Jae Hyun Jeong*1:45:25.00* [58:41.00]*video*, *post*Korea, Republic of40Evan Brown*1:54:17.80* [1:14:32.65]*video*United States41Syougo Kamo*1:56:07.41* [56:35.00]*post*Japan42Bryson Azzopardi*2:26:01.00**video*Australia43Qun Feng Tan*2:35:00.00* [1:36:00.00]*video*, *post*Malaysia44Zane Carney*2:46:40.00* [1:35:00.00]-Australia45Lucas Wesche*2:54:00.00* [2:00:00.00]-Germany46Wilfrid Py*3:11:15.00* [1:36:00.00]*video*, *post*France47Istvan Kocza*3:43:39.00* [2:30:28.00]-Hungary48John Carter*4:17:00.00* [3:30:00.00]*video*, *post*United Kingdom49Linus Engberg*5:38:00.00* [5:00:00.00]*video*Sweden50Jan Bentlage*48:40:00.00* [48:00:00.00]-Germany51Ben Whitmore*240:56:43.92* [240:00:00.00]*video*United Kingdom52Dan SarnelliUnknown*video*United States52Marcio SouzaUnknown*video*Brazil

8x8x8 blindfolded ranking
*#**Name**Time [memo]**Links**Country*1Graham Siggins*24:42.51* [13:59.45]*video*, *post*United States2Cale Schoon*38:15.75* [19:36.00]*video*, *post*United States3Enoch Gray*45:08.16* [19:08.00]*video*, *post*United States4Roman Strakhov*52:29.24* [24:27.00]*video*Russia5Mike Hughey*1:17:38.25* [40:10.00]*video*United States6Michael Azarenko*1:33:05.00* [44:10.00]*video*Russia7Hanns Hub*1:54:38.20* [1:06:15.00]*video*, *post*Germany8Oleg Gritsenko*2:08:51.00* [59:22.00]*video*Russia9John Carter*5:15:00.00* [4:00:00.00]*video*, *post*United Kingdom10Wilfrid Py*5:15:30.00* [2:37:20.00]*video*, *post*France

9x9x9 blindfolded ranking
*#**Name**Time [memo]**Links**Country*1Graham Siggins*44:09.89* [23:42.92]*video*, *post*United States2Enoch Gray*1:02:07.04* [31:03.00]*video*, *post*United States3Cale Schoon*1:19:46.66* [37:02.00]*video*, *post*United States4Takeo Nagoshi*1:32:51.40* [48:20.00]*video*, *post*Japan5Roman Strakhov*1:45:19.61* [51:28.62]*video*, *post*Russia6Michael Azarenko*2:10:19.00* [1:14:47.00]*video*, *post*Russia7Matteo Chancerel*2:41:00.00* [1:24:00.00]*video*, *post*France8John Carter*6:42:00.00* [5:00:00.00]*video*, *post*United Kingdom

Megaminx blindfolded ranking
*#**Name**Time [memo]**Links**Country*1Enoch Gray*5:44.98* [3:12.00]*video*, *post*United States2Hanns Hub*13:55.95* [6:30.00]*video*, *post*Germany3Seungju Choi*15:41.41* [8:29.94]*video*, *post*Korea, Republic of4Liliya Kamaltdinova*16:17.01* [8:55.18]*video*, *post*Russia5Matthew Sheerin*17:50.07* [10:29.13]*video*United Kingdom6Graham Siggins*18:53.59* [11:09.09]*video*, *post*United States7Tomoyuki Hiraide*19:19.07* [10:03.00]*video*, *post*Japan8Istvan Kocza*22:45.96* [12:38.00]-Hungary9Mike Hughey*24:20.70* [12:35.00]-United States10Ryosuke Mondo*24:38.56* [16:00.00]*video*Japan11Tommy Cherry*29:59.21* [14:50.11]*video*, *post*United States12Samuele Gulino*35:10.00* [21:38.00]*video*, *post*Italy13Emma Cadet*36:15.24* [17:12.74]*post*France14Cale Schoon*36:27.00* [25:18.00]*video*, *post*United States15Grzegorz Jałocha*36:37.62* [18:08.00]*video*Poland16Takeo Nagoshi*36:46.53* [23:45.00]*video*, *post*Japan17Mats Bergsten*44:15.60* [28:18.00]*video*Sweden18Roman Strakhov*45:29.81* [24:52.62]*video*, *post*Russia19Ahmed Hesham*53:12.44* [28:21.14]-Egypt20Yikang Xie*53:43.00* [21:00.00]*video*, *post*China21Arrik Leman*54:51.29* [33:00.00]-United States22Oliver Grace*57:51.77* [30:51.49]*video*, *post*Ireland23Qun Feng Tan*58:00.00* [29:00.00]*video*, *post*Malaysia24Christopher Brownlee*1:02:28.01*-United States25James Storey*1:21:24.54* [41:29.43]*video*, *post*Canada26Dan Sarnelli*1:30:00.32* [56:20.00]*video*United States27DongJae Lee*1:45:54.76* [1:07:46.00]*video*, *post*Korea, Republic of28Stefan Pochmann*5:13:00.00*-Germany

Hardcore BLD Rankings
*Event**Name**Time [memo]**Links**Country*11x11x11 blindfoldedEnoch Gray*2:35:45.57* [1:13:45.00]*video*, *post*United StatesKilominx-Gigaminx relayEnoch Gray*2:37:58.15* [1:28:30.00]*video*, *post*United States10x10x10 blindfoldedEnoch Gray*1:32:28.89* [44:50.00]*video*, *post*United StatesgigaminxEnoch Gray*1:09:48.42* [36:15.00]*video*, *post*United StatesgigaminxHanns Hub*7:35:00.00* [6:03:21.00]*video*, *post*Germany2-8 relayCale Schoon*2:20:16.00**video*, *post*United Statessquare-1 MBLD 10/10Mike Hughey*1:30:24.54* [54:12.00]*video*, *post*United Statesmaster kilominxEnoch Gray*46:15.65* [23:43.00]*video*, *post*United Statesmaster kilominxHanns Hub*2:13:21.50* [1:20:55.00]*video*, *post*Germany2-7 relayGraham Siggins*40:29.61* [26:29.68]*video*, *post*United States2-7 relayCale Schoon*51:43.49* [30:43.00]*video*, *post*United States2-7 relayEnoch Gray*57:11.28* [31:53.00]*video*, *post*United States2-7 relayYuki Yamamoto*1:32:27.47* [53:24.00]*video*, *post*Japan2-7 relayDongJae Lee*1:38:34.00* [59:15.00]*video*, *post*Korea, Republic of2-7 relayRoman Strakhov*2:26:01.99* [1:50:00.00]*video*, *post*Russia2-7 relaySyougo Kamo*3:54:27.00* [2:24:54.00]*post*JapanMini GuildfordEnoch Gray*54:58.28* [32:16.00]*video*, *post*United Statespyraminx crystalEnoch Gray*18:47.50* [6:58.00]*video*, *post*United Statespyraminx crystalHanns Hub*28:42.95* [12:05.00]*video*, *post*Germanypyraminx crystalIstvan Kocza*39:42.19* [19:24.00]*post*Hungarypyraminx crystalYikang Xie*57:03.01* [17:07.00]*video*, *post*China


----------



## Mollerz (May 13, 2013)

I have a 6x6 BLD timed at 1:12:54. I did it for the holiday competition in 2011-2012.


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2013)

How about this "juniortwo" guy on youtube?
- 6bld in unknown: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWZOcb7c6xU
- 7bld in ~54 mins: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn2GhU8AUlk


----------



## JianhanC (May 13, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLiIdoYp7xE


----------



## Mollerz (May 13, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLiIdoYp7xE



That's Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, already on the list.


----------



## JianhanC (May 13, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> That's Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, already on the list.



Yes, but the video was listed as n/a before, just want to show the existence of one.


----------



## Mollerz (May 13, 2013)

JianhanC said:


> Yes, but the video was listed as n/a before, just want to show the existence of one.



Oh I thought the video was already there, my bad!


----------



## JianhanC (May 13, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> Oh I thought the video was already there, my bad!



No problem! And I think Nevins might have a 7bld success too, since he did a 2-7 bld relay once. I'll double check with him.

nope, no 7bld


----------



## AlexByard (May 13, 2013)

I believe Dan Sarnelli has an 8BLD? Sorry if I butchered the spelling of his name.
Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coolster01 (May 13, 2013)

This is my motivation to do 6BLD...


----------



## Username (May 13, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> This is my motivation to do 6BLD...



Same. I just need a 6x6...


----------



## rock1313 (May 13, 2013)

This gets me really motivated but Year 12 and stuff.


----------



## Ollie (May 13, 2013)

must do 7BLD...must do 7BLD...


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 13, 2013)

Ollie said:


> must do 7BLD...must do 7BLD...



You can borrow one at a comp and try? I have a spare white V7 you can borrow at Cambridge and give back to me next time we meet, a black SS8 if you want to try 8BLD, and a black SS7 you can borrow for the weekend.

Once exams finish (my last one is tomorrow) I'll be trying to get my name on these lists.


----------



## MostEd (May 13, 2013)

I can't wait for Roman Strakhov to finally do the 9BLD, he's damn close.


----------



## cmhardw (May 13, 2013)

MostEd said:


> I can't wait for Roman Strakhov to finally do the 9BLD, he's damn close.



I am also very excited for this! Is Mike attempting this also? I remember a debate about this a while ago (knockoffs and such) and I don't know the current status of this as I've been out of the loop for a while. Hopefully I'm not sparking up a flame war in this thread, I'm just curious.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2013)

This thread makes me want to try 6BLD.

I bought it quite some time ago (with 4x4 and 5x5) especially for BLD solving but have never used it.
Just tried some center comms on it and I learned this will be a huge endeavour.

I think it will take a while before I get used to all these different types of centers. Just trying to spot where they need to go makes my brain hurt.

Challenge accepted


----------



## randomtypos (May 14, 2013)

Why don't they make 6,7,8,9 BLD official events?


----------



## Noahaha (May 14, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Why don't they make 6,7,8,9 BLD official events?



For the same reason they don't make 8x8 and 9x9 official events. Takes too long and doesn't add anything new.


----------



## Jakube (May 14, 2013)

randomtypos said:


> Why don't they make 6,7,8,9 BLD official events?



Look at the list! There are around 20 people in the world, who solved a 6x6x6 blindfolded. It doesn't make sence to add a new event, if there are this less competitors. 
Other reasons: the solves take much longer than any other events and the success rates are terrible.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 14, 2013)

cmhardw said:


> I am also very excited for this! Is Mike attempting this also? I remember a debate about this a while ago (knockoffs and such) and I don't know the current status of this as I've been out of the loop for a while. Hopefully I'm not sparking up a flame war in this thread, I'm just curious.



I'm planning to start trying 9x9x9 BLD after I get a successful gigaminx solve. I figure someone else needs a chance to be first this time.  But I'm sure I'll try eventually.


----------



## Mikel (May 16, 2013)

Roman said:


> Also, can you add Dmitry Zibarev (Russia) to 6BLD list? He solved 6x6 blindfolded last summer; He wanted to record execution, but the camera turned off on 20th minute or something.



Do you have any idea what his solve time or memorization time was? Thanks!


----------



## Ickathu (May 16, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> This is my motivation to do 6BLD...



This is my motivation to try 4BLD again.


----------



## Roman (May 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Do you have any idea what his solve time or memorization time was?


He did not remember. I can only suggest worst possible time. His 5BLD time was 49:10 [31:24]. So 6bld - around 1:20:00[50:00]... IDK

Also: if I'm not mistaken, Ville Seppänen solved 7BLD too.


----------



## aaronb (May 16, 2013)

Shouldn't you have categories for Memo time, Execution time, and Overall solve time? For example, the "Solve" time of people with unknown memo times is just their execution time. However, it looks like to me, that the "Solve" time, of let's say Roman's 6x6 UWR, includes both the memo and execution time.


----------



## Mikel (May 16, 2013)

aaronb said:


> Shouldn't you have categories for Memo time, Execution time, and Overall solve time? For example, the "Solve" time of people with unknown memo times is just their execution time. However, it looks like to me, that the solve time, of let's say Roman's 6x6 UWR, includes both the memo and execution time.



The "solve" consists of both the memorisation phase and the blindfolded phase. Thus the solve time is the overall time of both memo and execution. This is how the WCA ranks blindfolded solves, so I wanted to do that too. If you want to know the execution time you can subtract the memorisation time from the solve time. I think the exec time would be too cluttered to include, and is not independent from the given information.


----------



## qqwref (May 16, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that the "Solve" time of people with unknown memo times is the total time. Some people just don't write down how much of it was memo.


----------



## aaronb (May 16, 2013)

Ahh, I see. Thanks, I was under the impression that the one's with unknown memo times just didn't time the memorization phase, and only the execution phase.


----------



## Mikel (May 16, 2013)

qqwref said:


> I'm pretty sure that the "Solve" time of people with unknown memo times is the total time. Some people just don't write down how much of it was memo.



This is correct.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 17, 2013)

Roman said:


> if I'm not mistaken, Ville Seppänen solved 7BLD too.



Yes. I lost the UWR to him for quite a while - as I recall, it took me about a year of trying to finally catch up to him again (and it was his first and I think only successful solve). A year of heavy diligence on my part allowed me to finally beat his only successful attempt. 

If you don't find it, I'll try to look it up sometime next week - I'm pretty positive it's somewhere in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread.


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Yes. I lost the UWR to him for quite a while - as I recall, it took me about a year of trying to finally catch up to him again (and it was his first and I think only successful solve). A year of heavy diligence on my part allowed me to finally beat his only successful attempt.
> 
> If you don't find it, I'll try to look it up sometime next week - I'm pretty positive it's somewhere in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread.



I had a habit of going through old pages of the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread to search for other people, but I kind of stopped. I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: Found it. I checked speedcubing.com for 6x6 BLD, but didn't think to look for 7x7 BLD results for some reason.


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2013)

From http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2011-07&p=531852&viewfull=1#post531852:
- Chris Hardwick, 6x6x6 BLD, 26:21.40[15:50]

From http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...mpetition-2010&p=509569&viewfull=1#post509569:
- Daniel Sheppard, 6x6x6 BLD, 39:42.06[19:42.69]
- Daniel Sheppard, 7x7x7 BLD, 1:01:29

From http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2012-08&p=718802&viewfull=1#post718802:
- Jacob Pratt (theZCuber), 6x6x6 BLD, 52:26.74 (but the times from his post are gone, so I'm not sure if it was real)

From http://speedcubing.com/records/recs_bf_777.html:
- Ville Seppänen, 7x7x7 BLD, 46:16.27[20:19.78]
- Mátyás Kuti, 7x7x7 BLD, 54:19.51 (if you believe his unofficial results)


----------



## Mikel (May 17, 2013)

qqwref said:


> ...



Thank you so much. I found the results for Ville and Matyas, but I wasn't sure If I should include Matyas due to controversy regarding his times.

Edit: I tried going through all of the Weekly Competitions in 2011, but for some weeks when I used the search function, it wouldn't give a result for the thread. I wasn't sure how to find the thread any other way, so thats probably why I missed Chris Hardwick's 6x6 BLD result.


----------



## qqwref (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, I couldn't go through all of them, but I did find those. It's really a pity that the weekly competitions are so poorly organized - it takes so much work to search for people's best times.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 17, 2013)

qqwref said:


> From http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2012-08&p=718802&viewfull=1#post718802:
> - Jacob Pratt (theZCuber), 6x6x6 BLD, 52:26.74 (but the times from his post are gone, so I'm not sure if it was real)



TheZcuber is a proven fraud as far as online results go.
There have been several instances in FMC events, I also remember there were some unrealistic magic times.
I suggest to not include his claim to 6BLD.
edit: also no official attempts at *any* BLD event...

I think the list should also show who was 1st; 2nd etc to solve a certain size of cube.
With the new generation of fast bigbldsolves we may lose track of the golden oldies who solved them first


----------



## nickvu2 (May 28, 2013)

I did 6BLD in 1:04:05.43. It was on November 5, 2012. No idea what the memo time was, and no video. If that's too unreliable for you, feel free not to include it.

Here was that scramble if that makes any difference:
2R U' 2U2 D2 2R' 2D' L 2U2 2L F2 R2 2F U L 2L2 2D2 B' 2D 2B' B' 2U' 3F2 2L' 3R' 2B' R2 2B' B2 U 3R2 U L 2F' D' 2B' 3U R' F' U' F2 2F2 B2 U 2F 2B' 2L' 2R' 3U 3R' F 2F 2B' U' 2D D2 2F L' 2F 2L2 3R 2D 2F' 3F' B2 2D 2F2 2D L U2 2D2 L2 2U' R2 U2 R 2D' F2 2R U' D2


----------



## EMI (May 28, 2013)

Tried 6BLD recently. I had four wrong edges and six wrong inner centers  I'm using visual memo which took me forever.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 28, 2013)

Roman said:


> Mikel, consider about including megaminx (and/or, maybe, other puzzles) in ratings table



And what about BLD relays? If you give points to the different cubes (6x6 gives more points than a 5x5/4x4 more than a 3x3/3 3x3 ~ 1 4x4 and so on) that would be an interesting rating, too i think. And i like the idea about doing different cubes in one attempt.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2013)

Heh, maybe this could end up being some kind of list of all really big blindfolded things people have done  Except multi of course. Perhaps we could give points based on the information content (logarithm of number of positions):
- 3x3x3 = 1 unit
- 4x4x4 ≈ 2.336 units
- Megaminx ≈ 3.463 units
- 5x5x5 ≈ 3.792 units
- 6x6x6 ≈ 5.918 units
- 7x7x7 ≈ 8.163 units
- 8x8x8 ≈ 11.079 units
- Gigaminx ≈ 13.422 units
- 9x9x9 ≈ 14.114 units


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Heh, maybe this could end up being some kind of list of all really big blindfolded things people have done  Except multi of course.



Does that mean I don't get a good spot to put my 10/10 square-1 multi? 



Spoiler



(well, actually,  - I'm just backhanded bragging) (and why not? it's probably the only UWR I will hold forever)


Spoiler



(because no one sensible would ever try it)


----------



## Mikel (May 28, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Heh, maybe this could end up being some kind of list of all really big blindfolded things people have done  Except multi of course. Perhaps we could give points based on the information content (logarithm of number of positions):
> - 3x3x3 = 1 unit
> - 4x4x4 ≈ 2.336 units
> - Megaminx ≈ 3.463 units
> ...



Very interesting. I could add something like this. If you did a relay of say 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 and you didn't solve the 5x5, your result could be like how multi is scored now: 5.918+8.163-3.792=10.289 points. Since I only feel like recording attempts greater than 6x6 BLD, the attempt must have >=5.918 points or else I would not list it in the table. I would probably include it in a separate "Relay" section. 

I could also add other events, but I want to keep the minimum to 6x6. According to qqwref, the minimum information content for a megaminx is lower than 6x6, but I'm sure the difficulty may be higher due to the shape. What do you guys think?



Mike Hughey said:


> Does that mean I don't get a good spot to put my 10/10 square-1 multi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought by not including "multi" he meant multiple 3x3's because he already has a UWR page on mzrg.com. I could put your result under a "Relay" section.


----------



## Username (May 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I could also add other events, but I want to keep the minimum to 6x6. According to qqwref, the minimum information content for a megaminx is lower than 6x6, but I'm sure the difficulty may be higher due to the shape. What do you guys think?



I think you should add megaminx


----------



## Cubenovice (May 28, 2013)

Yes, other puzzles would b enice to include provided their difficulty is not below 6x6.

I think mminx qualifies 

As mentioned before: I'd love to see the info about who solved a particula rpuzzle first.


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2013)

Nah, I meant except for 3x3x3 multi. Since I already have a list of records for that  Although I guess if Mikel really wanted he could set up a duplicate, and maybe he'd find some good times I hadn't seen.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I could also add other events, but I want to keep the minimum to 6x6. According to qqwref, the minimum information content for a megaminx is lower than 6x6, but I'm sure the difficulty may be higher due to the shape. What do you guys think?



I think megaminx is more difficult for several reasons:
1. the shape does make it much easier to misorient the puzzle
2. the nature of the puzzle makes commutators longer and more difficult to execute (and set up)
3. memorization can be more difficult because you need to encode a greater number of possibilities for each piece or sticker (60 instead of 24)

It's hard to quantify these differences. For someone who already has a memo system allowing 60 possibilities for each sticker, megaminx really is as easy from a memorization standpoint as qqwref shows. But it's not that easy for me, because it doesn't fit my scheme.


----------



## Mikel (May 28, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> I think megaminx is more difficult for several reasons:
> 1. the shape does make it much easier to misorient the puzzle
> 2. the nature of the puzzle makes commutators longer and more difficult to execute (and set up)
> 3. memorization can be more difficult because you need to encode a greater number of possibilities for each piece or sticker (60 instead of 24)
> ...



Okay, you make some very good points. I have never attempted Megaminx BLD, so I wasn't really sure how it compares. *I will work on adding a result table for Megaminx Blindfolded. Please post your personal best results and other persons results that you know of, so I can add them to the list.*


----------



## qqwref (May 28, 2013)

Stefan Pochmann - 5:13:xx, March 1 2004
Ryosuke Mondo - 24:38.56[16:xx], January 6 2009 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC0H7z9qXwA)
István Kocza - 34:50.08[20:04], May 7 2009
Chris Brownlee - 1:02:28.01, December 3 2007
Dan Sarnelli - 1:30:00.32, August 8 2011 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUt1rWU_OSU)
Matthew Sheerin - 35:33[24:51], February 16 2003 (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SPINAsRBOk)


----------



## etshy (May 28, 2013)

This is very encouraging  I will make sure to have at least a 6BLD by the end of this summer ( and I hope megaminx also  ) 



Mikel said:


> Very interesting. I could add something like this. If you did a relay of say 5x5, 6x6, and 7x7 and you didn't solve the 5x5, your result could be like how multi is scored now: 5.918+8.163-3.792=10.289 points. Since I only feel like recording attempts greater than 6x6 BLD, the attempt must have >=5.918 points or else I would not list it in the table. I would probably include it in a separate "Relay" section.
> 
> I could also add other events, but I want to keep the minimum to 6x6. According to qqwref, the minimum information content for a megaminx is lower than 6x6, but I'm sure the difficulty may be higher due to the shape. What do you guys think?
> 
> ...



Great Ideas  I really like the scoring criteria


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Okay, you make some very good points. I have never attempted Megaminx BLD, so I wasn't really sure how it compares. *I will work on adding a result table for Megaminx Blindfolded. Please post your personal best results and other persons results that you know of, so I can add them to the list.*



My first megaminx BLD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkMDTd1z5FQ (I figured it was better not to embed this here)
My best megaminx BLD, I think, was weekly competition 2012-41, 24:20.70 [12:35 memo]. (at least, I recorded it as a PB on my sheet)

Others I know of:
Ryosuke Mondo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nC0H7z9qXwA
Dan Sarnelli: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUt1rWU_OSU
Matthew Sheerin: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SPINAsRBOk'
István Kocza: 34 minutes 50.08 seconds, 2009/05/07 (from speedcubing.com)
Chris Brownlee: 1 hour 2 minutes 28.01 seconds, 2007/12/03 (from speedcubing.com), but rumor has it he's done it in 15 minutes.
Stefan Pochmann: 5 hours 13 minutes, 2004/03/01 (from speedcubing.com) - probably the first to ever do it.

I'm sure there are others, but these are the ones I knew how to find quickly. (And I see now I was ninja'ed by qqwref on all of this, except my comments.)


----------



## A Leman (May 28, 2013)

I found MegaBLD much more difficult than 5BLD for the same reasons Mike mentioned and especially the edge execution. Memo was not that bad, but it was one target/image.I planed out my edge comms before the solve because I felt that I would misorient or forget a setup if I didn't prepare for them. I'll try it again sometime soon to get a success on video. If one piece at a time feels more comfortable for edges then I will switch.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (May 29, 2013)

So my dream comes true about BLD RELAY i guess! 
Grrrrrrrrrrrreat! 

Grrrrreetings, Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 29, 2013)

I thought István had done better than me; sure enough, he has:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ishment-Thread&p=183447&viewfull=1#post183447

Megaminx blindfolded: 22:45.96
Memo: 12:38
Execution: 10:07

The time I listed above for him was an earlier one, before he got good at it. I'm still not sure this was his best, but it's good enough to put him at the top of the list (at least, until we find out how fast Chris Brownlee really solved it).


----------



## conn9 (Jun 1, 2013)

Better update the 9x9!


----------



## Mikel (Jun 1, 2013)

conn9 said:


> Better update the 9x9!



9x9x9 has finally been added!


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 3, 2013)

I just did 5x5x5 - MULTI BLD - 3/3

I will upload the video in a few moments.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I just did 5x5x5 - MULTI BLD - 3/3
> 
> I will upload the video in a few moments.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



Wow! Very impressive!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jun 6, 2013)

AlexByard said:


> I believe Dan Sarnelli has an 8BLD? Sorry if I butchered the spelling of his name.
> Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2



Not yet.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 9, 2013)

Is there a way to add BLD RELAY and BIG CUBES MULTI BLD?
If not, i will create a new thread for that. I just wanted to ask before.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Mikel (Jun 9, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> Is there a way to add BLD RELAY and BIG CUBES MULTI BLD?
> If not, i will create a new thread for that. I just wanted to ask before.
> 
> Greetings, Dennis



I was thinking about adding something, but I wasn't sure of what formats I wanted to use. Should I have separate categories for BLD Relay and for Big cube multi (separate chart for 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, etc.) or should I count a big cube multi as a relay and just lump them together using the point system qqwref suggested? Your 3/3 5x5 attempt would have 11.376 points and your 5/5 4x4 cube would have 11.68 points. If I lumped them altogether, your result would be the 5/5 4x4 cube relay with 11.68 (unless you had something higher) and no one would see your 3/3 5x5 cube result. I also thought about ranking them by ALL results, so both feats could be acknowledged. Any result above 5.918 units would be added.

If you want to make your own thread thats okay with me too.


----------



## qqwref (Jun 9, 2013)

I would suggest putting up all big relays that have been done, although if someone does a faster time on the same relay they did before (e.g. Dennis does a faster 5/5 4x4x4) then it would replace the slower one. You can rank them by points but it would make sense to keep many results by one person.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Jun 9, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I was thinking about adding something, but I wasn't sure of what formats I wanted to use. Should I have separate categories for BLD Relay and for Big cube multi (separate chart for 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, etc.) or should I count a big cube multi as a relay and just lump them together using the point system qqwref suggested? Your 3/3 5x5 attempt would have 11.376 points and your 5/5 4x4 cube would have 11.68 points. If I lumped them altogether, your result would be the 5/5 4x4 cube relay with 11.68 (unless you had something higher) and no one would see your 3/3 5x5 cube result. I also thought about ranking them by ALL results, so both feats could be acknowledged. Any result above 5.918 units would be added.
> 
> If you want to make your own thread thats okay with me too.



Yeah, i was thinking about that. I think its best to do it like that:

Count the BIG MULTI BLD not as a BLD RELAY.
So you have a list for Puzzle-x MULTI BLD. No matter if 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 or megaminx because i dont think that many people will try/succeed in anything bigger than maybe 6x6 or 7x7. So i dont think that its a lot of work. And then maybe think about a seperate BLD RELAY chart. Where you count everything together and 1st is the person with the most points. Next to the points, the chart will tell you what puzzles he did, so its more interesting than just seeing a bunch of numbers only. Thats my idea about that.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## nickvu2 (Jun 10, 2013)

Also, it could be interesting to have a chart for everything, no matter what the even (single cube, big multi, relay) using the point system. Each person would only show up once, with their highest scoring performance. Might look like: [rank] [name] [score] [event]. Basically it's an overall ranking of big blinders. Just a though =)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't noticed this thread until recently. It of course inspired me to better my times
and to film some solves. No luck with 6x6 as yet but two days ago I managed a PB at
*7x7BLD*. It is only my eighth success in 61 attempts so accuracy is not to good. Still I made
my first sub-hour solve in *53:45* (memo 27:15) in weekly comp 30. 

*But now I sit with a 3.4GB-video* which is not exactly suitable to upload and watch
on the net. Can someone recommend a tool to (using Ubuntu) compress the video and 
increase the speed? And what format (in size or other feasible parameters)?


----------



## Jakube (Jul 30, 2013)

Congrats, 

For editing and compressing I recommend Openshot. You can easily cut the video, change speed, and export it with Youtube-Quality.


----------



## Roman (Aug 2, 2013)

Change my 6BLD result to 17:41.81 please.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2013)

And mine please


----------



## hubingjushi (Aug 19, 2013)

Qirun Zhong, from China, did 6×6 BLD recently
video:http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTc3Mjg2MDUy.html (sorry for not YOUTUBE)
Time:40:33.46
Memo: 24min


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 15, 2013)

only just seeing this now and this has got me go get back into big blind again!!!!


----------



## Mikel (Sep 15, 2013)

bryson azzopard said:


> only just seeing this now and this has got me go get back into big blind again!!!!



YAY! Good luck


----------



## bryson azzopard (Sep 15, 2013)

Mikel said:


> YAY! Good luck



Ill try and get to where I was at 4BLD and 5BLD then when I start to get a lot of success then ill move onto 6BLD and only to it until I get a success


----------



## Ollie (Oct 11, 2013)

bugger


Spoiler


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 11, 2013)

0.4 seconds of a UWR... Congrats, but unlucky.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> bugger
> 
> 
> Spoiler



SO CLOSE!


----------



## Coolster01 (Oct 11, 2013)

Ollie said:


> bugger
> 
> 
> Spoiler



ugggggghhhh, that must be soooo annoying! I bet if you just hit the timer faster it could've been UWR


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 27, 2013)

This morning I made 6x6 in 30:02.10 (memo 16:25)
in this weeks weekly competition.

PB and a good time. Still I had a memo recall lapse
for over a minute, so there's a little more to give.
See if I can get the video uploaded this time.


----------



## qaz (Dec 24, 2013)

6x6 BLD: 58:13.13[33:28.05]

Video


----------



## Mikel (Dec 24, 2013)

qaz said:


> 6x6 BLD: 58:13.13[33:28.05]
> 
> Video



Nicely done! I still need to get a 6x6 BLD success one of these days. I've completed it in my 2-7 BLD attempts, but never by itself.


----------



## qaz (Jan 3, 2014)

7x7 BLD: 1:54:17.80[1:14:32.65]

I'll post the video link once it's uploaded (it's doing so now), but since it says 75 minutes and it's already 1:25 AM, it'll have to be tomorrow.

E: Video Link


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 3, 2014)

First try and first success

6x6 BLD : 1:35:07 (1:13:50 memorisation)


----------



## Mikel (Jan 5, 2014)

I just added Evan Brown to the 7x7 BLD rankings and Cyril Barigand to the 6x6 BLD rankings, congrats to both of you!


----------



## Roman (Jan 10, 2014)

I came home today after vacations. After a week of practicing MEMORIAD events, bigBLD start to seem significantly easier. I made one attempt of 6BLD and got sub-15, and I didn't even rush. 
Conclution: practice MEMORIAD 

14:48.18[7:11.47]


----------



## Ollie (Jan 10, 2014)

Had a mini heart attack.


----------



## CHJ (Jan 18, 2014)

First 6BLD success:- 38:31.02 [23:05]


----------



## Ollie (Jan 18, 2014)

CHJ said:


> awesomeness
> 
> First 6BLD success:- 38:31.02 [23:05]



you do job very much good
many fasts
WWOOW!!


----------



## Mikel (Jan 18, 2014)

CHJ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats! I did a 6bld attempt today, but failed.


----------



## qaz (Jan 27, 2014)

Improved my 6BLD time to 49:49.64[31:49.89] for the weekly competition:

Video



Mikel said:


> Congrats! I did a 6bld attempt today, but failed.



Good luck on your next attempt... I'll enjoy the state record while I still can.


----------



## cubeaddicted (Feb 4, 2014)

Will 10BLD be possible?


----------



## EMI (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=1183&pid=182513#pid182513

Jan Bentlage succeeded 7BLD on his first try. Execution 40 min Memo spread over two days.


----------



## Mikel (Feb 4, 2014)

cubeaddicted said:


> Will 10BLD be possible?



It's certainly possible, someone just has to put in the effort to do it. Will you please try?



EMI said:


> http://www.speedcubers.de/showthread.php?tid=1183&pid=182513#pid182513
> 
> Jan Bentlage succeeded 7BLD on his first try. Execution 40 min Memo spread over two days.



Okay cool. I'll do the same thing I did with Ben Whitmore and make the total time for Jan 48:40:00.00.


----------



## EMI (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes!
Succeeded 6x6 BLD, memo took 1:10 and Exe 30. (Slow but I wanted a success ^^)


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Feb 12, 2014)

I finally got a 7x7 BLD success, memo was about 2 hours and execution took 54 minutes.



EMI said:


> Yes!
> Succeeded 6x6 BLD, memo took 1:10 and Exe 30. (Slow but I wanted a success ^^)



Congrats, it is nice to see more and more people getting a success.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 4, 2014)

finally got a 6BLD success. video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wawTh8DCbk
total time 56:31.95, memo time 39:05


----------



## Roman (Mar 4, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> 7x7 BLD success



Congrats! But why didn't you record it on cam?



bryson azzopard said:


> 6BLD success



Cool.
PS it's just a successful 6BLD solve, no need to yell like crazy 

Good job guys once again!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 10, 2014)

bryson azzopard said:


> finally got a 6BLD success. video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wawTh8DCbk
> total time 56:31.95, memo time 39:05



And most people think blindcubing is dull 
Nice reaction!


----------



## Lucas Wesche (Mar 10, 2014)

Roman said:


> Congrats! But why didn't you record it on cam?



Thanks! I'm not a big fan of filming myself, but I will record another attempt on cam later.


----------



## Forte (Mar 10, 2014)

bryson azzopard said:


> finally got a 6BLD success. video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wawTh8DCbk
> total time 56:31.95, memo time 39:05



lmfao that was awesome


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 10, 2014)

bryson azzopard said:


> finally got a 6BLD success. video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wawTh8DCbk
> total time 56:31.95, memo time 39:05



Wow, that was the most fun reaction I've seen in a long time - makes me happy. Congratulations!


----------



## Roman (Mar 10, 2014)

Lucas Wesche said:


> I'm not a big fan of filming myself



Me too. All videos I have are just for evidence


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 11, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> And most people think blindcubing is dull
> Nice reaction!





Forte said:


> lmfao that was awesome





Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, that was the most fun reaction I've seen in a long time - makes me happy. Congratulations!



thanks guys loving all the support and thanks  ill try doing 7BLD again to get one on cam, then I think it will be time to try 8BLD and/or 2x2-7x7 relay


----------



## Ollie (May 4, 2014)

Persevered to join the 7BLD club. 3 beers + a bag of Minstrels + 5 attempts in the space of 4 hours or so I got a safe 33:29.08[17:36]. Video is uploading.  I'm happy with sup-Oleg, so no need to try this again


----------



## Ollie (May 4, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Persevered to join the 7BLD club. 3 beers + a bag of Minstrels + 5 attempts in the space of 4 hours or so I got a safe 33:29.08[17:36]. Video is uploading.  I'm happy with sup-Oleg, so no need to try this again


----------



## Mikel (May 22, 2014)

Arrik Leman from the US came very close to the 7x7 BLD UWR yesterday!

31:12.40 with 14:37.58 memo! 


Pretty awesome! I think Roman is glad to have a contender


----------



## Mikel (May 26, 2014)

I did 6x6 BLD in 49:59.66 with 22:13 memo. First successful 6x6 BLD attempt, 3rd time solving a 6x6 blindfolded. I solved it twice in my 2-7 BLD attempts.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 26, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I did 6x6 BLD in 49:59.66 with 22:13 memo. First successful 6x6 BLD attempt, 3rd time solving a 6x6 blindfolded. I solved it twice in my 2-7 BLD attempts.



Nice to see you back (with two hands!). Nice to see you have not lost the taste for bld .


----------



## Mikel (May 26, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> Nice to see you back (with two hands!). Nice to see you have not lost the taste for bld .



Yes! I am trying to practice for a competition with 5x5 BLD in 2 weeks. I am still fairly rusty.


----------



## qaz (Jun 18, 2014)

6x6 BLD: 33:23.56[20:16]

no video unfortunately


----------



## Mikel (Jul 5, 2014)

Congrats on the 7x7 BLD UWR Roman! 25 minutes is impressive!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2014)

New 6x6 PB, 28:46. That in spite of having a two minute exec pause
during which I made only one comm (could not recall).

Full length video.
I'll try to fix it better (faster/smaller and with some text)


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 19, 2014)

6x6 BLD
Gianluca Placenti: 1:27:51.95
video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-z3TYcn8fQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> New 6x6 PB, 28:46. That in spite of having a two minute exec pause
> during which I made only one comm (could not recall).
> 
> Full length video.
> I'll try to fix it better (faster/smaller and with some text)



Nice job  But you don't use comms?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 19, 2014)

Ollie said:


> Nice job  But you don't use comms?


I use only comms (2 letter pair rooms for memo). Why do you think I do not?
I am perhaps not fluent at execution and I "invented" most of the commutators
for centers and edges/wings by myself (corners are almost 100% BH).


----------



## Ollie (Jul 19, 2014)

MatsBergsten said:


> I use only comms (2 letter pair rooms for memo). Why do you think I do not?
> I am perhaps not fluent at execution and I "invented" most of the commutators
> for centers and edges/wings by myself (corners are almost 100% BH).



Sorry, I misread the post. I took "during which I made only one comm" to mean that you only used one comm throughout... :/


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2014)

I just did a successful 6BLD solve (13:18.65, UWR) with pretty slow (for me) memo - 6m 39s. Here is the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uModK72mg2Q
During memo, I was distracted a bit by my family - I'm in my parent's house for this summer.
I will try more in order to do faster solve and better video


----------



## Cale S (Aug 18, 2014)

Got a 6BLD success today with a time of 42:45.10+ [19:45]
I might beat this soon, because I currently go very safely and I've only done 3 attempts, and I'll get it on video if I do.


----------



## Mikel (Aug 18, 2014)

Cale S said:


> Got a 6BLD success today with a time of 42:45.10+ [19:45]
> I might beat this soon, because I currently go very safely and I've only done 3 attempts, and I'll get it on video if I do.



Nice job Cale! 

I always go safe on 6x6 BLD in fear of the cube exploding on me.


----------



## Roman (Aug 22, 2014)

Just did a 7x7 blindfolded solve - 21:18.52[9:36.81] - with two big pauses during execution (totally 1:15 minutes long).



Spoiler: video



[video=youtube_share;hFkLk6bEHQs]http://youtu.be/hFkLk6bEHQs[/video]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 22, 2014)

Roman said:


> Just did a 7x7 blindfolded solve - 21:18.52[9:36.81]



You are just amazing! Sometimes I memo a 5x5 slower than that .
A pity you were not in Roskilde at European Ch. But of course there
we did not compete in 6x6bld and 7x7bld .


----------



## Mikel (Aug 28, 2014)

Roman said:


> Just did a 7x7 blindfolded solve - 21:18.52[9:36.81] - with two big pauses during execution (totally 1:15 minutes long).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What.... That is insane. I sometimes memorize 5x5 blindfolded in 9:36 if it's going pretty badly. I could never imagine memorizing and executing a 7x7 that fast BLD! You are now about 10 minutes faster than 2nd place for 7x7 BLD. Truly impressive.


----------



## Feryll (Dec 1, 2014)

Just had my first 6BLD success! Total time at 1:10.54, with a memo time very close to 50:00. This was a pretty shameful memo even among the failed attempts, so I expect with some effort to push down to 40:00 total time. After that, it's onto 7BLD. 

I'm Justin Kelm, USA.


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 5, 2014)

i just got my first 6x6 Blindfolded success!

execution time was 28:26.22 didnt time my memo

video-






please add me to the list.

i am Shivam Bansal, India


----------



## h2f (Dec 5, 2014)

I know that Grzegorz Jałocha (sneze2r ) solved megaminx blindfolded.






He has made also 6bld.


----------



## Mikel (Dec 5, 2014)

I updated the rankings given the information in posts #121-123. Congrats everyone!


----------



## the super cuber (Dec 5, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I updated the rankings given the information in posts #121-123. Congrats everyone!



thanks! plz add the video also - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEXfajxcEx4


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 16, 2014)

I've now done a Megaminx bld in 44:15.6 (memo 28:18)
Video [video]http://mats.bergshamra.net/Video/Megaminx.mp4[/video]

I also have videos for my (old) 6x6 [video]http://mats.bergshamra.net/Video/6x6hd.mp4[/video]
and 7x7 [video]http://mats.bergshamra.net/Video/MB7x7.mpeg[/video].

The memo time for the 6x6 solve was 15:38 (it is listed as unknown).


----------



## Feryll (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, quite embarrassing that it took two more weeks to even get my second successful 6BLD solve, but at least it's sub-50!

Justin Kelm (USA)
Memo: 29:10.19
Execution: 20:34.30
Total: 49:44.49

I plan to hit sub-40 relatively soon, and with any luck I'll catch it on video.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 18, 2014)

denthebro said:


> Damn(
> View attachment 4772



Seems like you don't have any execution mistakes (as in missed setup moves) and you still have unsolved pieces in 5 different piece groups (both wing sets, both oblique sets and corners). That means that you must have a memo or a recall error in at least 5 different places.

Well you might have memoed and recalled correctly and just executed the wrong cycle but at least for me that is very rare occasion because remembering the lettering scheme is so automatic already...


----------



## Feryll (Dec 19, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Seems like you don't have any execution mistakes (as in missed setup moves) and you still have unsolved pieces in 5 different piece groups (both wing sets, both oblique sets and corners). That means that you must have a memo or a recall error in at least 5 different places.
> 
> Well you might have memoed and recalled correctly and just executed the wrong cycle but at least for me that is very rare occasion because remembering the lettering scheme is so automatic already...



His memo would have to be pretty off to get that many inner and outer wing pieces off, though. At least six inner wings from what I can see, and four outer. Three corners, too. If there are two more inner wings, four more outer wings, and another corner misplaced on the other sides, I'd be inclined to think he made a small mistake or two recalling the obliques, and then made an extra face turn somewhere near or after the end of all the centers.


----------



## tseitsei (Dec 20, 2014)

Feryll said:


> His memo would have to be pretty off to get that many inner and outer wing pieces off, though. At least six inner wings from what I can see, and four outer. Three corners, too. If there are two more inner wings, four more outer wings, and another corner misplaced on the other sides, I'd be inclined to think he made a small mistake or two recalling the obliques, and then made an extra face turn somewhere near or after the end of all the centers.


He has all the x-centers solved so probably not a missed turn because that should misalign some x-centers as well.


----------



## MikeCube (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi everybody! The day before yesterday I did my first successful attempt for solving Rubik's cube 6x6x6 blndfolded. This attempt was 16'th. Video is here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GblL5WgfJLA The most interesting thing is I started to learn 6x6x6 only 18 of December and did it in 13 days. Memorization: 1 hour and 14 minutes. Solving: 56 minutes. Total time: 2 hours and 10 minutes. What do you think about this?) As for as I am concerned, I can be ranked 28 in the list in the first page because my time is 2:10:00. What do you think about this?


----------



## MikeCube (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks you have added me to the list  but my surname is AzarenkO, not Azarenka. Change this, please


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2015)

MikeCube said:


> Hi everybody! The day before yesterday I did my first successful attempt for solving Rubik's cube 6x6x6 blndfolded. This attempt was 16'th. Video is here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GblL5WgfJLA The most interesting thing is I started to learn 6x6x6 only 18 of December and did it in 13 days. Memorization: 1 hour and 14 minutes. Solving: 56 minutes. Total time: 2 hours and 10 minutes. What do you think about this?) As for as I am concerned, I can be ranked 28 in the list in the first page because my time is 2:10:00. What do you think about this?


Very good, congratulations!


----------



## Feryll (Jan 26, 2015)

6BLD, total time of 33:19.11 minutes, with 17:40.29 minutes of memo. After so many narrowly failed sub-30 solves already I was hoping succeeding at at least one of them wouldn't be so difficult, but it's still good to finally beat my record after a dry spell. Hoping to move on to 7BLD soon.

Justin Kelm (USA)


----------



## Robin M (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi everybody! I finally solve the Rubik's cube 6x6x6 blindfolded. It was my 4th attempt. Memorization was [22:47.93] and total time is 41:13.74. It's the first french successfull attempt for solving 6BLD! Sorry for my bad english and thanks to add me in the list.

Video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWBU7488YI

Robin MICHAUD (France)


----------



## Roman (Jan 30, 2015)

Robin M said:


> I finally solve the Rubik's cube 6x6x6 blindfolded.



gj


----------



## Berd (Jan 31, 2015)

Robin M said:


> Hi everybody! I finally solve the Rubik's cube 6x6x6 blindfolded. It was my 4th attempt. Memorization was [22:47.93] and total time is 41:13.74. It's the first french successfull attempt for solving 6BLD! Sorry for my bad english and thanks to add me in the list.
> 
> Video is here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggWBU7488YI
> 
> Robin MICHAUD (France)


Gj!


----------



## Robin M (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## MikeCube (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi everybody! I have done my new record. I've solved cube 7x7x7 blindfolded!!! It was the 30th attempt. Memorization: 47 minutes and 20 seconds. Solving: 42 minutes and 10 seconds. Total time: 1 hour 29 minutes and 30 seconds. Well, it took me 22 days. As far as I am concerned, it is 12th in your table. Yes, the 30th attempt, but I have solved in finally!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7l7JAM8SWRY. Thanks=)


----------



## Mikel (Feb 7, 2015)

I've been super busy with work and traveling but everything should be updated now!  Congrats to all of your recent achievements!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 20, 2015)

WOW!

6BLD success at 2nd attempt sooner than I thought I would get it...

42:01.04[21:25.11] R' r B' 3r' b R B' 3r' r D' r' D' R 3f' d' B D2 3u2 U' L2 b2 u' b2 B' d' U2 R D' 3u' U' L2 3r' 3u R L2 r2 u2 B' f' 3f' 3u' d l u R2 u' l' R2 B2 R2 B l' R r' 3f r' 3r' F2 l2 d2 U2 B' D f 3u2 R2 3r 3f D f 3u2 r' 3f' r' f' b2 d 3u2 B D' 

Slow but I'll take it.
I was making VERY safe memo and had to think very long before each oblique commutator which layer to turn so ok I guess 

(most important thing: I got it before ollicubes did )

Next I will tackle 7BLD


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 20, 2015)

tseitsei said:


> WOW!
> 
> 6BLD success at 2nd attempt sooner than I thought I would get it...
> 
> 42:01.04[21:25.11]



Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## tseitsei (Feb 20, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> Yay! Congratulations!



Thanks!

I just realized that I must do 7BLD in sub-46:16 also since that seems to be Ville Seppänens time and I want to break all his BLD records


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 19, 2015)

Cale Schoon has a 7BLD - 31:53.94 [14:45]

Also I have a 6BLD: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zrxBr8AVqc
As well as a 7BLD https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzuBPk-RbSw


----------



## Mikel (Apr 17, 2015)

I updated the list. I'm sorry for the delay. I haven't had much time to peruse speedsolving lately.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 17, 2015)

Maybe an honorable mention for Roman Strakhov for completing the 2-7BLD relay?


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Maybe an honorable mention for Roman Strakhov for completing the 2-7BLD relay?



Thanx for that :3 We already had a related discussion in this thread:




DennisStrehlau said:


> And what about BLD relays? If you give points to the different cubes (6x6 gives more points than a 5x5/4x4 more than a 3x3/3 3x3 ~ 1 4x4 and so on) that would be an interesting rating, too i think. And i like the idea about doing different cubes in one attempt.



But seems like it's hard implement as a table of achievements/points. Maybe there is another solution for that, because the idea seems to be pretty nice


----------



## Robin M (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello everybody! I have a new 6x6 BLD success. I am very happy because I break my last 6BLD by 17 minutes!
Total time: 24:37.78 (With a pause of ~1 minute at the end ^^)
Memorization: [9:49.71] 
Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAvLv_4SQkU
Thanks a lot, bye 

EDIT: Name: Robin MICHAUD, France


----------



## CHJ (May 9, 2015)

6BLD 22:35.73 edit me pls

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MeK_dbTEX8


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQ7J2cmmbmk

time: 25:24.06[15:08]


----------



## Mikel (Aug 4, 2015)

All of the results have been updated. I apologize for not doing this sooner. Congrats to Michael Azarenko for being the fourth person in the world known to solve an 8x8 blindfolded!


----------



## CyanSandwich (Aug 5, 2015)

Could you update my 6BLD please?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQfBwY4t_Qg

Edit: 15:34.98[5:46.52] (no video)


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 22, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUXG26M0_sE

7BLD 45:32.76[25:50]


----------



## Roman (Sep 20, 2015)

*6BLD UWR 11:32.41[5:27.68]*

So this is my 4th attempt on MoYu cube and the first successful one. Not even gonna bother myself making a good video and a separate thread since it's too slow for me. On all other attempts, memo was around 5 mins and the execution can be done much faster too, so I definitely will improve this result in the near future. I think if I'm gonna concentrate on 6BLD really hard like a couple years ago, then I probably will break the 10 minutes limit.



Spoiler: vid



Memo starts at 5:21, exec starts at 10:48, my brother making photos of a cat starts at 14:10


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Sep 20, 2015)

Roman said:


> So this is my 4th attempt on MoYu cube and the first successful one. Not even gonna bother myself making a good video and a separate thread since it's too slow for me. On all other attempts, memo was around 5 mins and the execution can be done much faster too, so I definitely will improve this result in the near future. I think if I'm gonna concentrate on 6BLD really hard like a couple years ago, then I probably will break the 10 minutes limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"slow" (GJ)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 20, 2015)

Roman said:


> So this is my 4th attempt on MoYu cube and the first successful one. Not even gonna bother myself making a good video and a separate thread since it's too slow for me. On all other attempts, memo was around 5 mins and the execution can be done much faster too, so I definitely will improve this result in the near future. I think if I'm gonna concentrate on 6BLD really hard like a couple years ago, then I probably will break the 10 minutes limit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Break the UWR by like 1:30 and you're unsatisfied with it haha. Good job though. I think even despite how proficient you are at bigBLD, getting a fast success at 6BLD, let alone a UWR by a lot, is really impressive.

I do kind of understand it though. I was disappointed at a 15:34 success even though it was PB and my first success in a while.

It'll be interesting to see how far you can take it


----------



## SirWaffle (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey could i please be added?


----------



## Mikel (Sep 24, 2015)

Congrats to Tom, Abhijeet, Roman, and Sydney on your accomplishments!


----------



## LK (Oct 26, 2015)

7BLD 1:05:59.14[42:43.21]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjaVp2o7CzU


----------



## Jacck (Jan 26, 2016)

*Like to join 6x6 and 7x7*

(6BLD 53:12.99 [28:30] on 29.12.2015)

6BLD 47:46,01 [24:30] https://youtu.be/wC1eblZ-HpU
7BLD 1:24:31.54 [41:00] https://youtu.be/5PvaNt1KB44 (only exe)
Hanns Hub, Germany

7bld 26.01.2016
6bld 31.01.2016

Hadn't known about this thread yet, but it's nice!


----------



## Roman (Feb 11, 2016)

The thread has been updated. 

I am now the one who will edit this thread and add new persons. I wrote a small script that will make adding new results easy, and generate a code for forum with pre-formatted ranking tables.
Also I call upon all interested BLDers to discuss the idea about relays table again. I think we should make a list of BLD accomplishments like solving other puzzles blindfolded, or BLD relays, and display this list in a separate table above other tables. What do you think?


----------



## Mikel (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm glad you will be taking over Roman. I really just got in the habit of forgetting to check this thread so I wasn't updating them as much as I'm sure you will. Relays would definitely be cool to see something for.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 12, 2016)

I think relays for sure! 2-4 i think is to small compared to the size of the cubes that are posted here in comparison for an accomplishment but i think 2-5, 2-6 and 2-7 and up (if anyone is game enough to try it ) should be add for sure! But for other puzzles i dont think they should be added megaminx is the only difficult i think and we have that already!


----------



## Jacck (Feb 12, 2016)

Thank you, Roman, for editing and of cause for your great jobs in real-bigblind-cubing!

I just finished my 13th attempt Megaminx blind and it was the first success, so I am the 13th to join the list. It was nearly a 1,5 Megaminx: I had to turn back 13 edges, because I memorized a 2 instead of a 1. But it was a success - yeah!

Megaminx blind: 86:21,65 [40:30 min] video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kff4tzQxYNE
Hanns Hub, Germany

I will add the video tomorrow.

Could you add my nationality in the 7x7x7-ranking? Thanx!


----------



## Jacck (Feb 21, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind - yeah!*

New pb (2nd success in 26th attempt ):

Megaminx blind: 46:45,90 [27:00 min] video: https://youtu.be/QGVIAtBylLw
Hanns Hub, Germany


----------



## Jacck (Feb 22, 2016)

Roman said:


> The thread has been updated.
> ...
> Also I call upon all interested BLDers to discuss the idea about relays table again. I think we should make a list of BLD accomplishments like solving other puzzles blindfolded, or BLD relays, and display this list in a separate table above other tables. What do you think?



I have an idea for the ranking (if there would be interest by others for these lists at all):

A 5x5 would count 1.0, a 6x6 2.0, a 7x7 3.0, a 8x8 4.0, a 4x4 0.5, a 3x3 0.2, a 2x2 0.1 (and the megaminx 2.0).

A complete solved relay 2-5 (notification: 2,3,4,5) would count 0.1+0.2+0.5+1.0=1.8
I remember a 2-7 of Mike Hughey with a DNFd 6x6 (notification 2,3,4,5,-6,7): 0.1+0.2+0.5+1.0-2.0+3.0=2.8
Multiblind would also be possible:
I got a 2/2 with the 5x5 (notification 5,5), that counts 1.0+1.0=2.0

For the list, only results >1.5 points should be allowed, maybe an exeption rule for multiblind 3/3 4x4 - and I think, a minimum of two >=4x4-cubes should be involved. 

Advantage of this system: relays and multiblind could be in one list, even a relay 2,2,2,2,3,3,3,4,4 would be possible. If points are the same, the better time would count. OK, the points for the different cubes can't be fair in every comparison, but I think, that isn't that important.

For other puzzles I don't know: I agree with bryson azzopard, that they are not that difficult (OK, there are some like the square-1, which is nearly impossible to solve), but clock, skewb, pyraminx? I made a relay of them in less then 20 minutes and that was not very fast.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 25, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind - again yeah!*

3rd success in 31th attempt:

Megaminx blind: (36:10,74 +2) = 36:12,74; [memo 19:30 min]

video: https://youtu.be/fFYp3q0GBVc

not a lot of safety, but also no lucky scramble 
penalty for missing U at the end


----------



## Roman (Feb 26, 2016)

bryson azzopard said:


> I think relays for sure! 2-4 i think is to small compared to the size of the cubes that are posted here in comparison for an accomplishment but i think 2-5, 2-6 and 2-7 and up (if anyone is game enough to try it ) should be add for sure! But for other puzzles i dont think they should be added megaminx is the only difficult i think and we have that already!



How about this?



Jacck said:


> I have an idea for the ranking (if there would be interest by others for these lists at all):
> 
> A 5x5 would count 1.0, a 6x6 2.0, a 7x7 3.0, a 8x8 4.0, a 4x4 0.5, a 3x3 0.2, a 2x2 0.1 (and the megaminx 2.0).
> 
> ...



First, congrats on your megaminx achievements!
About the system: I don't know, for me solving a 6x6 is much easier than mega. I think it's impossible to fairly compare the difficulty of relays or other puzzles BLD. For example, Mike Hughey have tried a gigaminx BLD. How hard is it exactly? How many 4x4s is it equal to? This sort of question is surely nonsense. So I think I am going to do this: make the list of such attempts and point out that it is unordered. However, behined the scene I will assign a _subjective_ level of difficulty just to make sure that things like 7MBLD 2/2 are displayed before 2-5 relay.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 27, 2016)

A crazy 4x4 i think is another story very impressive and it should be added!


----------



## Jacck (Feb 27, 2016)

@Roman:
Thanx!

Some kind of order should be, a subjective level should do. And perhaps it's better to wait, how many results will come in.
But for the start it should be clear, which results are good enough for the list. E.g.: are solves with an DNF allowed, like 3/4 4x4? 

If the definition is: "harder to do as an 5x5" then a 2x2 + 5x5 would do, why not?

Another thing: i have a 4/4 4x4, a 2/2 5x5 and a 2x2-5x5, would I appear only with the best result or would there be an entry for each category?

By the way: another idea for blind-achievements could be "longest streak of harder than 5x5-cubes" in a seperate list, e.g. solving two 6x6 in a row.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 27, 2016)

@ Roman: Thanx.

There should be some order, a subjective one will do. And it can discussed later, if there are a lot of entrys.

But for the start it should be clear, which results are "good" enough. An easy definition would be: "harder then a single 5x5". Then a 2x2+5x5 would do, why not? And a 3/4 4x4 would do, too.

Another idea for another list would be "longest streaks with harder than 5x5-cubes". Making two 6x6 in a row isn't that easy.


----------



## Jacck (Feb 29, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind - again yeah!*

Nice to have an extra day in february 

Megaminx blind 35:17,96 [20:30]

Video: https://youtu.be/UMAGfA4lecI


----------



## Jacck (Mar 6, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind*

Megaminx blind 31:21,93 [16:00] https://youtu.be/l_CSMzFOtzw
Hanns Hub, Germany


----------



## Jacck (Mar 10, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx*

Megaminx blind 30:09,02 [19:00] https://youtu.be/pBEhwim-CSc
Hanns Hub, Germany


----------



## Jacck (Mar 13, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind in 23:52,21*

Megaminx blind 23:52,21 [12:00 min]
video: https://youtu.be/VjcmT32n1EM
Hanns Hub, Germany


----------



## Jacck (Mar 26, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind*

pb by 14,09 s (getting closer to Istvan):

Megaminx blind 0:23:38,12 [0:13:00:00] 
Hanns Hub, Germany

video: https://youtu.be/Q3yYTwMQzJo


----------



## Jacck (Apr 3, 2016)

*New pb Megaminx blind*

Megaminx blind

22:06,91 [11:55,00]
Hanns Hub
Germany

video: https://youtu.be/R-fDyDy6yNA


----------



## Jacck (May 5, 2016)

Gigaminx blind
05.05.2016
7:35:00 [6:03:21,19] exe was 1:31:38,81
Hanns Hub
Germany

Video only exe: 




Roman, could you add a new ranking, please?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 5, 2016)

Awesome! About time someone got a gigaminx BLD success, definitely an important moment in BLD history. Also, it saves me from being tempted to try it myself when I get back to megaminx BLD, so thanks .


----------



## obelisk477 (May 5, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Gigaminx blind
> 05.05.2016
> 7:35:00 [5:03:21,19] exe was 1:31:38,81
> Hanns Hub
> ...


Brest?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman (May 5, 2016)

Wow @Jacck that's huge! Congratulations!



Jacck said:


> Roman, could you add a new ranking, please?



I don't think a ranking is an appropriate thing for this, as gigaminx is an unusual and non-cubic puzzle and nobody will try it ever except for a few people in the world. But this thing definitely deserves an acknowledgment, so I am finally making an additional ranking here for other puzzles/relays. Gigaminx BLD will be somewhere on top  Congrats once again!


----------



## Jacck (May 5, 2016)

@Roman: Thanx a lot, but I think, that a Gigaminx is only a bit harder than a 8x8x8 (especially for my method of memoing and executing). So maybe there'll be others. And I just thought, you add the Gigaminx after the Megaminx. There is already one ranking with only one entry and I don't think, that anyone else than you will ever have a success with the 9x9x9

@bobthegiraffemonkey: Thanks - and I wouldn't mind, if you would try the Gigaminx 

@obelisk477: What do you mean by "Brest?"


----------



## moralsh (May 5, 2016)

Brest means «Brest, could you please reconstruct this?»

Huge congrats man, I'm out of words for this


----------



## Berd (May 5, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Gigaminx blind
> 05.05.2016
> 7:35:00 [5:03:21,19] exe was 1:31:38,81
> Hanns Hub
> ...



Insane; a huge cubing milestone! Very well done!


----------



## Jacck (May 5, 2016)

Thanks, and here is the:


Spoiler: reconstruction



wing 23:
D-- DL' F2 L' U' L U l' U' L' U Lw F2' DL D++
wing 22:
D- DL' F2 Lw U' L U l U' L' U L F2' DL D+
...
well, another perhaps 3.150 moves
...
midges-flip 3/4:
U2' F2 Lw' Rw F2' Lw Rw' U' Lw' Rw F2 Lw Rw' U
D- DL2 DR U' Lw' Rw F2' Lw Rw' U Lw' Rw F2 Lw Rw' DR' DL2' D+ F2 U2


----------



## imvelox (May 5, 2016)

Insane man, a huge cubing milestone, congrats!


----------



## Mikel (May 6, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Gigaminx blind
> 05.05.2016
> 7:35:00 [5:03:21,19] exe was 1:31:38,81
> Hanns Hub
> ...



Wtf Hanns, congrats. That's insane.  

I also think it should be recognized with its own category.


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 6, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Gigaminx blind
> 05.05.2016
> 7:35:00 [5:03:21,19] exe was 1:31:38,81
> Hanns Hub
> ...


This is Godly!


----------



## Jae Hyun Jeong(정재현) (May 7, 2016)

Hi,Roman.
I want to post my 7x7 BLD record.
My record is 1:45:25.xx ,
and this is a video.





Thanks.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 10, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Gigaminx blind
> 05.05.2016
> 7:35:00 [5:03:21,19] exe was 1:31:38,81
> Hanns Hub
> Germany


Wow, congratulations! I know how exhausting that is. I will try it again someday.


----------



## Jacck (May 10, 2016)

@imvelox, @Mikel, @Bhargav777 and @Mike Hughey :

Thanks!

Mike, have you seen the discription of my method?
(Edit 5/17/2016: It was the wrong link, sorry!)
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-779#post-1170748

I don't know, how exactly you have tried it. But with my memo of the centers I had nearly no problems to know the last piece on a certain face. So it wasn't necessary to find a way of pointing at the pieces (which is nearly impossible as you've told it here before). OK, I'm really used to my major-list, but for me it much easier to say, what has been the last number e.g. in the 70s, than to know the last "letter".
It was a bit more complicated in the memo of the second centers, but it still went fine.

It would be very nice, if you would do it. One thing you really should have is: Good luck! I had a very lot of it


----------



## Jacck (May 16, 2016)

6x6x6 blind, 16.05.2016:
37:00,89 [20:40,00]
Video: 



Hanns Hub, Germany


----------



## Torch (May 27, 2016)

Please add me to the 6x6 BLD list with a time of 56:31.30. I don't know the memo time or have a video, though.

Raymond Goslow (USA)


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2016)

The thread has been updated once more.

Changed visual appearance, added links to users profiles.
Added "links" column that contains a video and/or a related ss post if available. I will try to add links to all results soon.
Added "Hardcore BLD Rankings" list, which contains results for unofficial events (except for 6+) and relays, sorted by event difficulty (this however is very subjective, hence no rankings).


----------



## Jacck (Jun 14, 2016)

I really have no problem with the new Hardcore-Ranking


----------



## Mikel (Jun 16, 2016)

I love the lay out and like the Hardcore ranking.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jul 4, 2016)

6BLD PB 14:37.30[5:55.26]

Not even sub-Ollie


----------



## Jacck (Jul 20, 2016)

Megaminx bld
20:32.94 [10:00,00]
Hanns Hub, Germany
video:


----------



## Jacck (Jul 23, 2016)

7bld
59:38.20 [31:20.00]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video



video:


----------



## Jacck (Sep 21, 2016)

6bld
35:44.72 [18:45.00]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video


----------



## modakshantanu (Sep 25, 2016)

6bld
39:22:00
Shantanu Modak, Singapore


----------



## Jacck (Oct 15, 2016)

7bld:
54:48.02 [29:47.00]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video


----------



## Jacck (Oct 23, 2016)

Masterkilominx blind:
3:13:21.50 [1:20:55.00] EDIT: It was only 2:13:21.50 
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video











@Roman: Maybe this is one for the hardcore ranking, for me a Masterkilominx is only a bit below a 8x8x8.
And I think, it should be called "Other Hardcore BLD Rankings", because no one can say, that the 8x8 and 9x9 aren't extreme hardcore


----------



## Roman (Oct 24, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Masterkilominx blind:
> 3:13:21.50 [1:20:55.00]
> Hanns Hub, Germany
> 
> ...



Added you, congrats! Is this world's first?


----------



## Jacck (Oct 24, 2016)

Roman said:


> Added you, congrats! Is this world's first?


Thanks!
I haven't found anything in the web, that someone had tried it at all. And I think that it was nearly impossible before the Shengshou.

And sorry: total time was only 2:13:21.50


----------



## Jacck (Dec 3, 2016)

Pyraminx Crystal blind
49:49.17, [17:55.00]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










Spoiler



posted the long version here:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/page-2#post-1207444


----------



## CyanSandwich (Dec 21, 2016)

About time, 2nd in the world. I should beat this quite soon anyway.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Jan 1, 2017)

28:02 (17:40) finally beat that **** 56 finally


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 1, 2017)

bryson azzopard said:


> 28:02 (17:40) finally beat that **** 56 finally


Lol


----------



## Alex Boyle (Jan 4, 2017)

6x6 BLD - 1:14:17 (37:28) - 



7x7 BLD - 1:34:53 (45:58) - 



 *Unofficial Australian Record until Bryson gets another success


----------



## Jacck (Jan 14, 2017)

@Roman:
Have you noticed this 6bld by Cale?
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...omplishment-thread.3582/page-831#post-1214593


----------



## asacuber (Jan 14, 2017)

Roman said:


> 40Shivam BansalUnknown*video*India


28:26 i think


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2017)

asacuber said:


> 28:26 i think


that's just the execution time


----------



## Roman (Jan 14, 2017)

Jacck said:


> @Roman:
> Have you noticed this 6bld by Cale?



Added, thanks.
I don't usually check blindfold accomplishment thread.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 14, 2017)

Roman said:


> Added, thanks.
> I don't usually check blindfold accomplishment thread.



I was going to post it here, but I thought I would wait until I improved it

There is also a video of it on my channel


----------



## Cale S (Jan 22, 2017)

new 6BLD pb/UNAR

13:52.30 [6:40]

video:


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 28, 2017)

6BLD: 35:27.01[19:40.37]

Scramble: 3U R' 3F' 2D' B2 2B' 3U' B2 U 2U' 3F2 2R2 B L2 D' 3U2 U2 2F 3R' L' 2B L2 3R' 2L' 3F' 2B2 L2 R2 2B' 2D2 2B 3F 2R2 U 2D2 2F' 2L F2 2L' 2R' 3U2 2L2 R 3U2 2B2 3R2 2L2 2F' R2 2D2 2F' B 2B D2 2F' 2R 3U 2U' 2R R 2U2 3F2 3U2 2D 3R' U' 3F' 2U 2F 2D' 3R' 2R 3U 2L2 3F2 2B 3R2 2U' U2 2R'

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia


----------



## Jacck (Feb 3, 2017)

I like it, too - to beat it 

6bld: 33:15.65 [18:20]
Hanns Hub, Germany
scramble from the weekly competition


Spoiler: video


----------



## MikeCube (Mar 3, 2017)

Hey everyone! A new record established by me. 9x9x9 solved blindfolded.
Memorization: 1:14:47
Solution: 0:55:32
Total time: 2:10:19
Attempts: 204
Time: 501 days (1 year, 4 months and 12 days.)
Link: 



If someone is interested in the full video:


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2017)

MikeCube said:


> Hey everyone! A new record established by me. 9x9x9 solved blindfolded.


Congrats, 204 attempts is dedication. That reaction was funny too. I laughed when checked the cube a second time.


----------



## Mikel (Mar 3, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Congrats, 204 attempts is dedication. That reaction was funny too. I laughed when checked the cube a second time.



Seriously, holy crap, 204 attempts??!! I would have quit by then! Congrats on the successful solve!


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 3, 2017)

MikeCube said:


> Hey everyone! A new record established by me. 9x9x9 solved blindfolded.
> Memorization: 1:14:47
> Solution: 0:55:32
> Total time: 2:10:19
> ...


Congratulations. Love the reaction. Thought you were going to cry and I wouldn't have blamed you.


----------



## Jacck (Mar 3, 2017)

MikeCube said:


> Hey everyone! A new record established by me. 9x9x9 solved blindfolded.
> Attempts: 204
> Time: 501 days (1 year, 4 months and 12 days.)


Simply amazing that you kept going!
And here are your stats:
6bld: 16th attempt on day 18
7bld: 30th attempt on day 22
8bld: 82th attempt on day 110
9bld: 204th attempt on day 501
Will we see the first 10bld success in about 6-7 years?


----------



## Yikang Xie (Mar 10, 2017)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUzMDE1NDgzNg==.html?spm=a2hzp.8244740.userfeed.5!7~5~5~5!2~A
megaminx blindfold attempt 5, time 53:43 memotime 21min.
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUxNDAxMjUwNA==.html?spm=a2hzp.8244740.userfeed.5!10~5~5~5!2~A
666 blindfold attempt 4, time 1:05:59.38 memo 33min.


----------



## Roman (Mar 11, 2017)

Yikang Xie said:


> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUzMDE1NDgzNg==.html?spm=a2hzp.8244740.userfeed.5!7~5~5~5!2~A
> megaminx blindfold attempt 5, time 53:43 memotime 21min.
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjUxNDAxMjUwNA==.html?spm=a2hzp.8244740.userfeed.5!10~5~5~5!2~A
> 666 blindfold attempt 4, time 1:05:59.38 memo 33min.



Congrats to the achievements!
Unfotrunately, I can't play the video, the links don't seem to be correct. Please fix them if you can.
Also, do I understand correctly that you name is Yikang Xie and your country is China? Because you never specified them explicitly...
I will add you to the list as soon as I know all the info


----------



## Yikang Xie (Mar 12, 2017)

Roman said:


> Congrats to the achievements!
> Unfotrunately, I can't play the video, the links don't seem to be correct. Please fix them if you can.
> Also, do I understand correctly that you name is Yikang Xie and your country is China? Because you never specified them explicitly...
> I will add you to the list as soon as I know all the info


ok


----------



## Yikang Xie (Mar 12, 2017)

Yikang Xie said:


> ok


666 and




mega
and yeah i m chinese; 祝你早日10阶盲拧成功


----------



## Jacck (Mar 12, 2017)

Yikang Xie said:


> mega


Congratulations and nice reactions! Really coolmega-solve, should be one of the coldest ones ever

What kind of system do you use?
Do you want to describe it here?: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/
I think, that the Kilominx is something, more people could do blind, so every input in minx-blind would be nice.


----------



## Riddler97 (Mar 20, 2017)

6BLD - 33:40.11 [15:36.83]

My first success






Ben Ridley, United Kingdom


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Apr 9, 2017)

6BLD: 3rd attempt, 1st success.

27:11.91[14:00.66 memo]
Scramble: D2 d2 l2 d' F' l D F 3r R' B f' u b' 3u' U' F B2 3f2 r2 3r d F' f2 u R b U2 3u' F r2 F' 3f' r 3u2 R2 3f2 r l' D2 b2 f' u' D2 r2 3f2 U u2 D r' F2 3f b2 d' u2 r d2 U D' u2 3u' B2 D' d U l' 3f r' 3r2 U2 b f' R F L2 3f2 F' l2 F'





Gregory Alekseev, Russia

The memo was long(Reviews. I think I can remove some of them), and some pauses in execution(problems with concentration). Hopefully I won't lose motivation to improve it(I can definately do it).


----------



## Yikang Xie (Apr 24, 2017)

I have finished 777blindfold.....faster then my 666BLD
solve/try 2/12 there is no video about first time I did it since my device is power off , time is about 1:01, anyway I did it again
memo 29:50
total 1:03:36
http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjcwNjg3NzcwNA==.html?from=s1.8-1-1.2&spm=a2h0k.8191407.0.0
Video is on *youku*, maybe you need a plugin named *unblock youku *or waiting me to upload an accelarated version on youtube.


----------



## Yikang Xie (Apr 24, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Congratulations and nice reactions! Really coolmega-solve, should be one of the coldest ones ever
> 
> What kind of system do you use?
> Do you want to describe it here?: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/
> I think, that the Kilominx is something, more people could do blind, so every input in minx-blind would be nice.


The method I used is just easy two cycles, familiar with your. I watched your video....your willpower is so strong, master kilominx, gigaminx are so sick.....


----------



## Jacck (May 1, 2017)

Megaminx blind: 20:31,60
Hanns Hub, Germany

memo 9:25, 20 corners, 32 edges
pb by 1,34 s, that's an improvement of 0,11 % 



Spoiler: video


----------



## Jacck (May 7, 2017)

not sub20, but:
Megaminx blind: 20:18,88
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










memo 10:05, 20 corners, 32 edges
pb by 12.72 s, that's an improvement of >1 %


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 12, 2017)

MegaBLD in 29:08.03 [15:15]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## Jacck (May 13, 2017)

Nice - congrats!

And here is what I posted for Yikang two months ago:

What kind of system do you use?
Do you want to describe it here?: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/
I think, that the Kilominx is something, more people could do blind, so every input in minx-blind would be nice.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 18, 2017)

MegaBLD in 23:46.35 [11:40.00]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## Jacck (May 21, 2017)

again not sub20, but:
Megaminx blind: 20:15.95
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










memo 9:45, 22 corners- and 34 edges-targets
pb by nearly 3s, that's an improvement of 0,25 % 
Did it on Thursday and hoped to get something better this weekend ...


----------



## Jacck (May 22, 2017)

Finally, here comes the sub20 
Megaminx blind: 18:52.18
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










memo 9:20, 22 corners- and 30 edges-targets
first attempt without checking the whole megaminx for placed pieces


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 23, 2017)

MegaBLD in 17:33.87 [8:14.00]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## Jacck (May 23, 2017)

Wow!!! Sub Matthew! Great!!!
And the scramble was just quiet nice and not too lucky (for me it would have been 26 edges-targets + 1 flip and 20 corners-targets).
I guess you'll get the UWR soon. How is your accuracy?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 24, 2017)

New UWR!
15:34.78 [8:16.00]
Enoch Gray, USA





My accuracy really depends on the time I spend on memorization. 8:00 or more memorization will give my accuracy of over 50%, but for anything under that, especially under 7 minutes, I am very inaccurate.


----------



## Jacck (May 24, 2017)

Big congrats! Absolut appropriate reaction 

Now we're waiting for the fist sub15! After I got times below 24 min as a slowcuber it was clear to me that a good blindcuber can do sub15 with a good system.
And I'm sure that your way of memorizing with adding colors is a big invention in megaminxblind, especially an invention for others to try it. And what is best: Imagine in the near future a megaminxblindcuber is asked: "But how do you memorize all that stuff?" and he will answer:
"I use the


Spoiler: ???



Gray-Color-Sheme!"


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 24, 2017)

Thanks! Hopefully a sub-15 will come soon if I can get a solve with a fast memo that I don't forget!

Also, the method for using colors was not originally mine, I learned the concept from a video put out by emolover, then altered his method to make it more efficient for me.


----------



## newtonbase (May 24, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> New UWR!
> 15:34.78 [8:16.00]
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Where were you doing the solve?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 24, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Congratulations. Where were you doing the solve?



I did the solve in my dorm room.


----------



## Jacck (May 25, 2017)

Finally sub-Matthew 
Megaminx blind: 17:25.11 [8:15]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










OK, you blindcubers out there: Look at the tutorials, get in to it - and keep Roman busy


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 25, 2017)

Nice! That solve has splits that are very close to my 17:33, if you speed up execution you could be giving me a run for my money!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (May 25, 2017)

Two people overtaking me in 3 days‽ Didn't see that coming. Congrats to both, I'll have lots of motivation when get back to megaBLD, whenever that happens to be.


----------



## Jacck (May 26, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Two people overtaking me in 3 days‽ Didn't see that coming.


But the best songwriter in the known universe did! Don't you know this one:


Spoiler



Mama, take this blindfold away from me,
there’s nothing unsolved anymore.
Now what’s the time? Please let me see!
Wow, that’s quite knockin’ out Matthew’s score!

Knock-knock-knockin’ out Matthew’s score,
knock-knock-knockin’ out Matthew’s score,
knock-knock-knockin’ out Matthew’s score,
this is quite knockin’ out Matthew’s score.


----------



## Jacck (May 28, 2017)

Megaminx blind: 17:14.60 [9:20]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










Had a 17:30.26 [9:00] an 26.05.2017, too.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 1, 2017)

MegaBLD UWR:
15:17.36 [7:42.00]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 3, 2017)

Another MegaBLD UWR:
12:33.52 [6:34.00]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## Roman (Jun 3, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Another MegaBLD UWR:
> 12:33.52 [6:34.00]
> Enoch Gray, USA


You're way ahead of everyone else on this. Congrats!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 3, 2017)

Roman said:


> You're way ahead of everyone else on this. Congrats!



It's taken a lot of practice, doing 5-10 solves each day for weeks, but that has all paid off with this 12:33


----------



## Jacck (Jun 3, 2017)

(Now way)*5 for a sub6-exe is absolutely ok  
And he is just getting used to his new Megaminx!


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jun 4, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> It's taken a lot of practice, doing 5-10 solves each day for weeks, but that has all paid off with this 12:33


5-10 solves per day is a lot, wow! What do you think is the limit to megaBLD?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 4, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> 5-10 solves per day is a lot, wow! What do you think is the limit to megaBLD?



I may be able to sub-10, but past that would be pushing it. I'm not really sure yet though, because I didn't think I'd be able to get much faster than 15 minutes.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Jun 5, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Two people overtaking me in 3 days‽ Didn't see that coming. Congrats to both, I'll have lots of motivation when get back to megaBLD, whenever that happens to be.



That interrobang tho!


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2017)

Gregory Alekseev said:


> What do you think is the limit to megaBLD?



This is a bit of an aside, but 12:33 for megaminx works out to 0.066 pieces memorized and solved per second, remarkably close to the 0.061 for @Roman 's 2-7 relay. Other WR figures are:
3BLD: 1.08
4BLD: 0.55
5BLD: 0.368
MBLD: 0.252
6BLD: 0.251
7BLD: 0.226
8BLD: 0.083
9BLD: 0.053
Pyraminx crystal: 0.021
Master kilominx: 0.017
Gigaminx: 0.0088

Not that all that means much, but based on those numbers my hunch is that with practice, technique, and talent (of which I must note that I have none) most puzzles could be memorized and solved at a rate of close to 0.25 pieces/second, or 3:20 for megaminx. Of course, megaminx does have a more complex geometry, which is more difficult, but on the other hand number of targets is closer to 4x4 which has been solved more than twice that speed per piece.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Not that all that means much, but based on those numbers my hunch is that with practice, technique, and talent (of which I must note that I have none) most puzzles could be memorized and solved at a rate of close to 0.25 pieces/second, or 3:20 for megaminx. Of course, megaminx does have a more complex geometry, which is more difficult, but on the other hand number of targets is closer to 4x4 which has been solved more than twice that speed per piece.



The problem with megaminx is that I had to solve one piece at a time to get the 12:33. Setting up 3-cycles would take more thought process and would probably take longer, since there is no efficient way to do this, so while I do think it can be brought below 10 minutes, 3:20 would be extremely difficult.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 5, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> The problem with megaminx is that I had to solve one piece at a time to get the 12:33. Setting up 3-cycles would take more thought process and would probably take longer, since there is no efficient way to do this, so while I do think it can be brought below 10 minutes, 3:20 would be extremely difficult.



I would guess that 3:20 is an extreme lower bound, and that bound will likely never be reached because, like the other bigBLD records in this thread, megaminx blind is and will continue to be mostly a leisurely pastime, not a serious competition. Nothing wrong with that whatsoever, it just means that chances are against anybody taking the time to, say, figure out how to do 3-cycles efficiently on megaminx, or developing an even better method, if such a thing is possible.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 5, 2017)

Don't forget, that a Megaminx is harder to memo, because you cannot take only one letter per piece. And there are no short comms and you can't get tps like on a 5x5.
But I guess, if Megaminx blind would be come official, then we would have a sub 7 soon. In deed, I have (with my abilities) now quite the same times as in 5bld. So the best should even get to sub6 (if they do it with the same effort like bigbld).

For now it is cool to have someone getting the UWR with a 1-piece-at-the-time-method. I started with that too, but my turning is so slow, that trying to use the comm for edges with two of them gets a bit faster. But setting up is not that easy, because you have to avoid turning the second piece when setting up the first one (so I often solve the pair with two x-perms instead of thinking too long). Tow-at-the-time can be faster for edges for me in many cases because the alg is long, but it took quite long to get used to it and do it more or less fluently without thinking too much. For corners with the shorter comm it is nearly not that worth while, but I think there are some good cases too, but again, it takes time to get used to them.

Enoch's progress is really amazing, but he "just" worked on it for a couple of weeks. If he would do longer he should find really good ways for "two-at-the-time". I only use it, when it is an easy case (if an edge is in front or could be brought to the top-face by turning only one face), but he has definitely a far better feeling for the pieces on a Megaminx. 
And if he then would have the memo-abilities of a sub5-5blder ...


----------



## Jacck (Jun 5, 2017)

Megaminx blind: 16:53.68 [8:25]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










sub17 = a next little step


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 8, 2017)

MegaBLD UWR
11:36.89 [5:36.00]






This was the first success I got using commutators to swap two pieces at a time when the case was fairly simple. I have not had a lot of practice with this method though, so the execution time was about the same as my previous best, the drop was just because of improved memo.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 10, 2017)

Megaminx blind: 13:55.95 [6:30]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










Nearly 3 min improvement! >5*("No way!")


----------



## sigalig (Jun 12, 2017)

Woooooooo I finally get to join the ranks! 6x6 solved blindfolded in 28:31.22[15:40.66]. 
Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 13, 2017)

sigalig said:


> Woooooooo I finally get to join the ranks! 6x6 solved blindfolded in 28:31.22[15:40.66].
> Graham Siggins, USA.



Congrats!! It's nice to see something cubic here!


----------



## sigalig (Jun 13, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Congrats!! It's nice to see something cubic here!



Thanks! Haha yeah, it's been kinda dominated by megaminx lately huh?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 14, 2017)

MegaBLD UWR
10:45.83 [5:23.00]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## Jacck (Jun 14, 2017)

Well, it is dominated by Megaminx


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 20, 2017)

MasterKilominx BLD UWR
Enoch Gray, USA
1:07:54.10 [41:40.00]


----------



## Jacck (Jun 21, 2017)

Could it be that you get a bit crazy? No, great job!
I wondered the last few weeks, whether I should try it again to bring it under 2 h, but that isn't necessary anymore 
Your execution is really fast!
And that was which n-th attempt?

Edit: 
@sigalig: that was another Non-Megaminx-record, so: domination of Megaminx gets less


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 21, 2017)

This was the 5th attempt. I had a lot of issues with accidentally memorizing a center twice, which threw me off, but in all 5 attempts the centers have been solved. Most of the time, it was the wings that I messed up on.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 30, 2017)

MegaBLD UWR
Enoch Gray, USA
10:05.41 [5:15]
So close to sub-10!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 30, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> MegaBLD UWR
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 10:05.41 [5:15]
> So close to sub-10!


So much for you saying sub-10 was hard, didn't take long until you're almost there!


----------



## Jacck (Jun 30, 2017)

No turning from 9:26 to 9:38 ...
We will see the sub10 soon - really great!!!


----------



## peteraberg (Jul 20, 2017)

Roman said:


> 6x6x6 blindfolded ranking[CONTAINER]
> 
> 
> [TH]#[/TH][TH]Name[/TH][TH]Time [memo][/TH][TH]Links[/TH][TH]Country[/TH][TR1][TD]1[/TD][TD]
> ...




I just managed the 6x6x6 blindfolded on the first try. The time was 1:11.59. Not fast but correct!


----------



## Roman (Jul 20, 2017)

peteraberg said:


> I just managed the 6x6x6 blindfolded on the first try. The time was 1:11.59. Not fast but correct!


Great! I have A few questions though before adding you to the ranking.
1) Is there a video of your solve?
2) The time was 1:11:59, so not 1:11.59, right?
3) Do you know what was you memo time?


----------



## the super cuber (Jul 22, 2017)

I just got my second success ever at 6x6 Blindfolded! first try in over 2 years!  Went very safe


46:59.01 [28:40]

Shivam Bansal, India


----------



## sigalig (Jul 24, 2017)

Just got my first ever successful 7x7 blindfolded solve 
Took 9 tries. Time was 41:11.57[22:16.87].

Graham Siggins, USA






Edit: mistakenly put a period where there should be a colon


----------



## Victor Tang (Jul 24, 2017)

Got my first 7x7 success a while ago and didnt post here for the ranking.
It was the second attempt and the time was 43:59 and memo time was 18:40




Also i had a 20:00.44 6bld pb without recording and i would update my pb with a video soon.


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Jul 24, 2017)

Some months ago I was doing lots of 7bld attempts. And I forgot about it then. Today I opened YouTube, saw that @sigalig uploaded his success, I immediately took my 7x7, turned on the camera... and got a success .
7BLD in 35:02.73[19:34.31], first success




Gregory Alekseev, Russia
Went quite safe. Reviewed every type of pieces 5 times in total, which is a lot.
I will try again one day, sub-30 should be easy for me.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 29, 2017)

7BLD: 1:00:39.50 [30:44.00/29:55.50]
Kevin Matthews
Canada


----------



## sigalig (Jul 30, 2017)

Just got my second ever 6bld success, 17:05.63[9:34.04]. PB by ~11:30 lol.
Graham Siggins, USA.






Edit: video link showed up weird, not sure why. Tried to fix it...


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 1, 2017)

MegaBLD UWR: 9:08.48 [4:36]

Enoch Gray, USA






Finally sub-10 and sub-6BLD!!!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 1, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> MegaBLD UWR: 9:08.48 [4:36]
> 
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 
> ...


Nice! Well done, it's nice to see your effort pay off. But I notice you're close to sub-9 now ...


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 1, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> MegaBLD UWR: 9:08.48 [4:36]
> 
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 
> ...


You are so far ahead of everyone else!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 1, 2017)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Nice! Well done, it's nice to see your effort pay off. But I notice you're close to sub-9 now ...



Yes, but that scramble was very lucky, so it will probably be a while before I can beat it.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 5, 2017)

Pyraminx Crystal bld 37:28.37 [12:50] UWR 
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video


----------



## Roman (Aug 6, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Pyraminx Crystal bld 37:28.37 [12:50] UWR
> Hanns Hub, Germany
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


Nice! Should we make a separate rankings for dodecahedron puzzles blindfolded? I have a nicely organized DB with all the results saved so it'll be easy to implement.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks, and: having a good organized DB is always good 
But at the moment I wouldn't change a thing:
Megaminx is listed nice and the other 12facer-results belong just to 3 persons, so they don't need separated lists.
If more cubers would join in, extra-rankings could get necessary.

And Kilominx blind it not difficult enough to list here. Hmmm, ok, if you would allow in an extra 12face-rankings the Kilominx, too, maybe more cubers would try it ... (till now I just know about Enoch and me).


----------



## Gregory Alekseev (Aug 17, 2017)

6BLD in 16:06
8:42 memo, 7:24 execution
Gregory Alekseev, Russia




Slow memo, good execution(still lots of pauses). Sub-30 7BLD coming soon.


----------



## Yikang Xie (Aug 17, 2017)

my crystal pyraminx BLD


----------



## Jacck (Aug 18, 2017)

You did this months ago and forgot to tell us about? 
Anyway: Nice job! 
And obviousely done with a QJ?
What algs for the corners?


----------



## Yikang Xie (Aug 18, 2017)

Jacck said:


> You did this months ago and forgot to tell us about?
> Anyway: Nice job!
> And obviousely done with a QJ?
> What algs for the corners?


yeah, which I used is QJ.
That's not convenient to upload a sooo huge video to youtube in china, you can see now cause I'm in US now,
Alg of Coner I used is an easy(ok, not that easy, but easier than I used in solving this cube




) commutator.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 19, 2017)

Hmm, I see only "IMG", could you write down an example?


----------



## Yikang Xie (Aug 21, 2017)

Jacck said:


> Hmm, I see only "IMG", could you write down an example?


 https://goo.gl/images/8yF7Fc
I havent take them before aboard.....is there any website can make a simulation.


----------



## Max C. (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow this is so cool! I didn't know cubers did 6x6+ events BLD!


----------



## Jacck (Aug 21, 2017)

Yikang Xie said:


> I havent take them before aboard.....is there any website can make a simulation.


I have one at home but I don't know the name (at the moment I'm on holiday ).

EDIT:
Don't know, whether there is a website-simulator, but for windows it's called UltimateMagicCube and already known here
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/ultimate-magic-cube-simulator.30085/
In the version that I have I can create a Pyraminx Chrystal with
Edit Puzzle ->
Select DodecaHedron
and a Face added with 100 as Slice Thickness.
(For a Starminx just 140 as Slice Thickness)


----------



## sigalig (Aug 26, 2017)

Hey, I guess I'm the second person to ever get a 2x2-7x7 BLD relay success 
Time: 1:31:22.83[1:00:30.87]
Apparently quite a bit faster than Roman's attempt, though I don't think he was really worried about the time...
anyway, I can think of 5 people off the top of my head that could destroy this time (including Roman if he wanted to), but I've found that this is really more so a feat of perseverance and extreme concentration rather than speedsolving.
Mainly I'm just really happy to say I got this UWR, even if it ends up being short lived 

Graham Siggins, USA. Video below.


----------



## Jacck (Aug 30, 2017)

rather not worthy after sigalig's 2-7bld-post, but:
Pyraminx Crystal bld 31:11.31 [12:40]
Hanns Hub, Germany
And:  maybe we can not call that a UWR because of a missing tile. The purple tile of the purple-brightblue edge got lost on holidays , but I didn't feel it and didn't try to feel it while solving - that means, I didn't take any advantage.


Spoiler: video


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 30, 2017)

May I suggest that a one year delay blindsolve ranking is added? I think that would definitely be a good thing to see here.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 30, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> May I suggest that a one year delay blindsolve ranking is added? I think that would definitely be a good thing to see here.


How would you rank that? Execution time? MBLD points? Delayed execution MBLD might actually be kind of cool, but I'm not sure it fits in this thread.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 31, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> How would you rank that? Execution time? MBLD points? Delayed execution MBLD might actually be kind of cool, but I'm not sure it fits in this thread.


Total time taken to memo added to execution time.


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 31, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Total time taken to memo added to execution time.


Except you can review memo without a cube, and would have to for that kind of delay. Do you start a timer whenever you think about it?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 31, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Except you can review memo without a cube, and would have to for that kind of delay. Do you start a timer whenever you think about it?


Here is the process:
scramble cube
cover cube
start timer and begin memoing cube 
when you feel like you have memorized the cube fully then end the timer and cover the cube 
wait 1 year
when you have waited 1 year then sit down and put on your blindfold and have someone hand you your cube in its proper orientation
once you have your cube start a timer and solve it, ending the timer once you believe the cube has been completed

Add time memoing and time solving together and that's your time


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 31, 2017)

@One Wheel's point is that time delay has the advantage that you can think about the memo any time you want, and review it. That to me is the reason why time delay solving isn't particularly impressive. The only way it would be impressive would be if you somehow promised not to think about the memo again until the time has passed, but that is something that's really hard for someone to do, and (currently [the thought that I had to add that word scares me]) impossible to verify.

I've done one year time delay solves before, and they're incredibly easy to do. Just run through your memo once a day every day, and by the time you're doing the solve, you can fly through it incredibly fast. It's kind of fun to do because when you do solve it, it feels like you're a world-class BLD solver because you have absolutely no pauses in recall, since you have it memorized so well.

A really fun twisted idea is to do a BLD memorization of a cube, then mentally spend the next year working out a speedBLD solution to your non-speedBLD memorization, then do a speedsolve of your memorized cube when you actually solve it. That might be a lot of fun (but would be a lot of work!).


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 31, 2017)

I think it would be cool to have a list of everyone who has done a year-delay blindsolve, but it doesn't need to be ranked, since there isn't a very good way to rank it. It could just be a collection of people who have successfully done it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 1, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> I think it would be cool to have a list of everyone who has done a year-delay blindsolve, but it doesn't need to be ranked, since there isn't a very good way to rank it. It could just be a collection of people who have successfully done it.


Maybe but the amount of time it takes to memo? You do have one year worth of memo but you will only time the amount of time you look at the cube before covering it up.


----------



## Jacck (Sep 3, 2017)

Pyraminx Crystal bld 28:42.95 [12:05]
Hanns Hub, Germany
And: the missing purple-brightblue tile has been reconstructed.


Spoiler: video











My latest PC-results:
28.08.2017 DNF (28:46.00) [11:05] 28E 20C, off by 3 corners
29.08.2017 31:11.31 [12:40] 32E+1, 20C
01.09.2017 DNF (30:54.68) [13:35]
01.09.2017 DNF (30:06.29) [12:45] 28+1E 18+1C, off by 4 flipped corners, twice th wrong setup
02.09.2017 DNF (34:14.07) [15:30]
03.09.2017 28:42.95 [12:05] 14+3C, 26+2E


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

MasterKilominx Blind UWR!
46:15.65 [23:43]


----------



## Jacck (Sep 23, 2017)

UWR? You have proved again that you must be from outer-space. So really sorry, but this is only UUR


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 23, 2017)

I was excited that I finally got a success under an hour, but after a while I realized that my MasterKilominx + Megaminx + Kilominx is also under an hour, with 58:50.67


----------



## Jacck (Sep 24, 2017)

That means we are even talking about multiple universes ...


----------



## Victor Tang (Oct 1, 2017)

6BLD PB LOL
Generated By csTimer on 2017-10-1
single: 15:59.99(6:48.69)

Time List:
1. 15:59.99 R2 Rw' Fw' 3Fw' Uw 3Uw' F2 R B2 F' 3Uw' 3Fw' B Lw L' F2 R2 3Uw2 Dw Bw2 Dw' B' 3Fw R2 Dw B2 Uw F' Fw' Rw2 R' Lw' F2 3Uw' Bw' 3Uw Dw2 3Rw' F B' R2 Fw2 3Fw Uw2 3Fw F2 Dw' 3Rw' L' R2 Uw2 Lw' L R2 F L Fw2 B2 3Uw2 Uw U Rw2 Lw' R2 Uw' U2 3Uw' R2 L' Lw' D' 3Fw' Rw2 R D2 L2 Uw2 F Lw L2


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 5, 2017)

Gigaminx BLD!
Enoch Gray, USA
1:09:48.42 [36:15]
I'm excited to finally have a success, and very happy with the time. It is frustrating to get a lot of DNFs, but with more practice I get faster, so if I had no DNFs, it would have been much slower.


----------



## Jacck (Oct 5, 2017)

You are really crazy!
Great thing, I expected only a 1:30:00 or something from you 
How many attempts?
Edit: OK, I read the description on YouTube now.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 5, 2017)

Jacck said:


> You are really crazy!
> Great thing, I expected only a 1:30:00 or something from you
> How many attempts?
> Edit: OK, I read the description on YouTube now.



I was only expecting 1:30 also, but I got a lot of practice doing two center pieces at a time on MasterKilominx, and was able to do almost every pair with only one commutator in this solve. The only area where I haven't tried that yet is wings, since there is far fewer setup spots.


----------



## Roman (Oct 5, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Gigaminx BLD!
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 1:09:48.42 [36:15]
> I'm excited to finally have a success, and very happy with the time. It is frustrating to get a lot of DNFs, but with more practice I get faster, so if I had no DNFs, it would have been much slower.


Wow, you're really the best in dodecahedrons  Congrats!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 7, 2017)

Those Gigaminx attempts were great practice!
Megaminx BLD UWR!
7:50.56 [3:55]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 9, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Those Gigaminx attempts were great practice!
> Megaminx BLD UWR!
> 7:50.56 [3:55]
> Enoch Gray, USA


If you do it in 6:58 it would be twice as fast as the second fastest person.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 9, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> If you do it in 6:58 it would be twice as fast as the second fastest person.



I would need a good amount more practice with fast memo for that


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 19, 2017)

This was pretty hardcore, and not too obscure:
Kilominx - Gigaminx Relay Blindfolded
2:37:58.15 [1:28:30]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> This was pretty hardcore, and not too obscure:
> Kilominx - Gigaminx Relay Blindfolded
> 2:37:58.15 [1:28:30]


Wow, magnificent! The most impressive thing I've seen in a long time!

Wonderful reaction, too.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> This was pretty hardcore, and not too obscure:
> Kilominx - Gigaminx Relay Blindfolded
> 2:37:58.15 [1:28:30]



Someday maybe I'll be able to come close to that . . . . Who am I kidding? I'm only getting close on 3BLD after over a year of not really trying. I don't have the talent or the determination to do well at BLD of any kind. 

I like the black in your color scheme. Really looks sharp.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 19, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I don't have the talent or the determination to do well at BLD of any kind.
> 
> I like the black in your color scheme. Really looks sharp.



Talent may play a little into it, but it’s mostly determination. This was the 16th time I’ve attempted to solve a Gigaminx Blind in the past 3 weeks. That constant practice helped me to make less and less mistakes each time. 

Also, thanks, I really love the black. It makes recognition so much easier, which helps a lot in blind. I got black tiles included with my lux edition of the galaxy Megaminx and I decided to try replacing gray. After a few blind solves I ordered black stickers for the rest of my dodecahedrons.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 19, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Talent may play a little into it, but it’s mostly determination. This was the 16th time I’ve attempted to solve a Gigaminx Blind in the past 3 weeks. That constant practice helped me to make less and less mistakes each time.



Thanks for the encouragement! I'm well aware that determination can make up for a lot of lack of talent, but at this point I've got neither. I've probably done 100-150 3BLD attempts since starting to learn about 14 months ago, and I think I have 3 successes. I'm sure I'll get better, and I've got a goal of getting official 3, 4, and 5BLD successes that I firmly believe I'll achieve someday, and I even have high hopes for 6 and 7BLD. Part of my problem is I've practiced the wrong kind of memorization for the last 15 years: bible verses work best memorizing with small errors and going back to correct the errors later, and blindsolving isn't as forgiving of that.


----------



## Jacck (Oct 20, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> This was pretty hardcore, and not too obscure:
> Kilominx - Gigaminx Relay Blindfolded
> 2:37:58.15 [1:28:30]


Pretty hardcore and definitely not from this world 
Really great!!!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 21, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> This was pretty hardcore, and not too obscure:
> Kilominx - Gigaminx Relay Blindfolded
> 2:37:58.15 [1:28:30]


Wow that is insane! Great job


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 21, 2017)

Long time since I was here. I just set a new PB in 7bld, 50:37.00 (31:06).
It was more than four years since the last one, a post when this thread was
fairly new  (July 2013).

No video because I sat in total darkness and solved, (it is just now dawning and
this was an hour ago). That was nice!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 28, 2017)

Pyraminx Crystal BLD
28:56.42 [10:52]
Enoch Gray, USA


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 29, 2017)

Pyraminx Crystal BLD UWR!
18:47.50 [6:58]


----------



## sigalig (Nov 6, 2017)

Revisited 7bld for the first time in a couple months, mainly motivated by the weekly competition. 32:59.67 success with 18:57.29 memo. PB by over 8 minutes 
Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## Jacck (Nov 21, 2017)

Just found this one:




Tom Nelson with the first sub10 in 6bld - woah!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 2, 2017)

I finally decided to start doing more cubic blind.

Enoch Gray, USA
6BLD in 26:10.79 [13:41]


----------



## hotufos (Dec 2, 2017)

Solving cubes that big blindfolded is simply incredible. I can do a 3x3 blindfolded, but with puzzles that big there are just so many pieces. I think the most impressive is 2-7 relay BLD.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Dec 2, 2017)

Decided to try 7BLD since I succeeded on 6. I got a success first try!

Enoch Gray, USA
43:49.81 [21:50]


----------



## hotufos (Dec 2, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> Decided to try 7BLD since I succeeded on 6. I got a success first try!
> 
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 43:49.81 [21:50]


Wow!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 13, 2017)

Wtf! I just got a 6bld mo3!!! 16:07.36. 2UWR behind Cale as far as I know. Every solve was PB single too 



Spoiler: times and scrambles



mean of 3: 16:07.36

Time List:
1. 16:38.50 U L Dw' B2 D' Fw' 3Uw Rw F' Rw' 3Rw U2 3Fw2 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw' Rw Lw R D U 3Rw' Uw' Fw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Rw2 L R2 D' 3Rw' Lw' Rw U2 Uw2 F2 3Fw Lw Uw' Dw Bw' 3Fw' 3Rw' U2 Lw2 F Dw' L Bw 3Rw' B 3Uw2 Fw2 3Fw2 3Uw 3Rw' 3Uw' D U' Uw2 R2 3Uw2 3Rw' Uw F' D2 3Rw2 U 3Fw Lw R' Fw Bw Dw' 3Rw' 3Fw' D' 3Fw D' Bw' 
2. 16:08.94 Lw2 Rw' Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 Lw' Fw 3Fw' Uw' L2 Lw2 F R' Dw2 B' Uw' 3Fw2 Fw' Lw Uw2 Fw2 L Lw R 3Uw Lw2 F' 3Uw' Fw' Uw' Lw2 F' 3Rw L2 Uw' 3Uw D2 Dw Fw2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' Bw B2 L 3Fw' U2 Lw D2 Bw2 L' D2 F Uw2 3Rw' B2 3Rw D2 B' R' L2 3Uw2 3Fw U' Lw2 B' R2 3Fw' Uw' B' Rw2 L2 Bw Dw 3Uw' Rw L' Uw 
3. 15:34.63 F Uw Dw B D2 F' 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 Bw' B' Rw2 L' 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw Bw2 3Uw' Bw 3Rw' 3Uw Rw2 D Uw' Fw' 3Rw F2 U 3Uw2 L 3Fw2 F' L2 Lw2 D' Lw2 D2 Dw Lw' F2 L 3Uw2 Fw L2 R 3Rw2 Bw' U2 3Rw' Rw2 Uw' F' Dw2 B Bw Lw Fw' Uw' 3Fw' Uw 3Rw2 Rw2 Lw' F' L' Fw2 Rw2 Lw' U2 Bw' F D Fw' L R2 F Dw U' Rw2



The best and last solve:
15:34.63[8:48.53] (really proud of that 6:46 exec time )
Graham Siggins, USA


----------



## sigalig (Dec 17, 2017)

Yaaaaay I solved an 8x8 blindfolded  (11th attempt)
Funny thing, first time that I "solved" outer xcenters, I actually executed as if they were middle xcenters. I realized it on the very last outer xcenter letter pair, undid all of it, then redid it all correctly. Wasted pretty much exactly 4 minutes of execution because of this mistake. Very, very surprised that I managed to fix everything perfectly even with that mistake.

57:29.45[23:40.42]
Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 9, 2018)

14:29.82[7:23.29] 6BLD PB 
Tried out a new memo/review system and it worked pretty well, cut about a minute off of my 6BLD memo PB. Too bad I barely missed sub-Ollie 

Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## sigalig (Jan 13, 2018)

Where're all the other hugeBLDers at?? 

Finally got what I would consider a satisfying 7BLD success (only took about a gagillion DNFs, most of which being off by 2 centers or a single move)

7BLD in 21:17.78[10:55.52].
Graham Siggins, USA.





EDIT: I reconstructed it lol. Don't ask why


----------



## Jacck (Jan 13, 2018)

Wow, great!
And: is a gagillion that what they call Graham's number? 


sigalig said:


> Where're all the other hugeBLDers at??


And: I wish to appear here with a own result so much


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Jacck said:


> Wow, great!
> And: is a gagillion that what they call Graham's number?



I certainly hope nobody DNFs Graham’s Number of times. I can’t imagine that


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 13, 2018)

Wait, I thought Graham just got a 20-something 7BLD single.
Also that British guy who took 10 whole days to solve a 7x7 BLD tho
Hope he's fine


----------



## Cale S (Jan 16, 2018)

new 6BLD pb and 2UWR
11:10.20 [5:35]


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 21, 2018)

Me too . But only advancing from 18:th to 17:th place.
New PB 26:54.33 [16:30]. The last PB was from 2014.


----------



## Roman (Jan 23, 2018)

Added Enoch's Mini Guildford Blindfolded to the list. Congratulations to him!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 23, 2018)

6BLD : 30:46.12[17:51.10]

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 24, 2018)

I edited the video down to a more watchable length. I’d appreciate it if you could change it.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jan 31, 2018)

7BLD : 58:18.89[39:12.87]

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 1, 2018)

@Roman you put Nevins' time in the 6x6 ranking instead of 7x7.


----------



## Roman (Feb 1, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> @Roman you put Nevins' time in the 6x6 ranking instead of 7x7.


Thanks! Updated.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 3, 2018)

Ha, I'm (almost) in a streak. Another 6x6 PB: 25:58.99 [16:05] (exec sub-10)
Advancing another two places . Actually tried to go faster than normal, rushing
both memo and solving (a little).


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Pyraminx Crystal BLD UWR!
> 18:47.50 [6:58]



Congratulations, you are making entrance into unchartered territory by solving so many types of twisty puzzle blindfolded.
Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sigalig (Feb 9, 2018)

6BLD PB: 12:24.96[6:09.76], PB by over 2 minutes 

I think I could push it down to 11:00-ish in the next couple days if I do a handful more attempts and rush. Something like 5:30/5:30 splits seems doable

Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 10, 2018)

7BLD PB: 19:38.89[10:33.77], done for weekly comp too 
Rushed the hell out of exec, honestly did not expect to get a success. I guess doing 7bld right after a 9bld attempt is pretty helpful 

Graham Siggins, USA


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 10, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Rushed the hell out of exec, honestly did not expect to get a success. I guess doing 7bld right after a 9bld attempt is pretty helpful


I find it's always helpful with 7BLD to believe it's going to be a DNF. Those are always my fastest successes! I figure it's because I don't care anymore (because I think I messed up), and I just want to get it over with as fast as possible - I'm always much faster then.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 10, 2018)

sigalig said:


> 7BLD PB: 19:38.89[10:33.77], done for weekly comp too
> Rushed the hell out of exec, honestly did not expect to get a success. I guess doing 7bld right after a 9bld attempt is pretty helpful
> 
> Graham Siggins, USA


Your reaction is awesome. I think I'm inspired to do a 3BLD attempt next time I can find a quiet 15 minutes.  Someday I'll get up to big blind.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 11, 2018)

Carter Kucala 44:08 6bld


----------



## CarterK (Feb 11, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> Carter Kucala 44:08 6bld


Beat me to it haha


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 11, 2018)

Interesting how the 7BLD/6BLD ratio of some the fastest people is so different. All those with more than 2 could potentially destroy their 7BLD times, I suppose.

Roman Strakhov 1.37
Graham Siggins 1.58
Oleg Gritsenko 1.60
Mike Hughey 1.65
Tom Nelson 2.03
Gregory Alekseev 2.18
Oliver Frost 2.33
Cale Schoon 2.45
Victor Tang Yao Jun 2.75


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Feb 13, 2018)

I finally got another 6BLD success!

Enoch Gray, USA
18:47.92 [9:10]


----------



## sigalig (Feb 20, 2018)

6BLD PB: 11:32.14[6:06.51], beating my last one by almost a minute. 5:25.62 UWR 6BLD exec?? 
Still feels like I can beat this by a bit though. I reckon low 10 should be doable on a solve where everything goes really smoothly.

Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 20, 2018)

Might be pulling off a Slow poke here, but FWIW @Roman, Márcio Souza's 7BLD time, according to the video description, is approximately 3 hours (1:30/1:30 splits, according to the description itself).


----------



## Roman (Feb 20, 2018)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> Might be pulling off a Slow poke here, but FWIW @Roman, Márcio Souza's 7BLD time, according to the video description, is approximately 3 hours (1:30/1:30 splits, according to the description itself).


If we can't know it for sure, how would we rank him relative to the competitors who have similar times or unknown time?


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Feb 20, 2018)

Fair point.


----------



## Cale S (Feb 25, 2018)

6BLD in 10:09.97 [4:16]


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Feb 27, 2018)

Yuki Yamamoto from Japan has:

6x6 BLD in 17:47.16 [10:02]

2-7 Relay BLD in 1:32:27.47 [53:24]


----------



## Roman (Feb 27, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Yuki Yamamoto from Japan has:
> 
> 6x6 BLD in 17:47.16 [10:02]
> 
> 2-7 Relay BLD in 1:32:27.47 [53:24]


Added, thanks. Where did you find these results? Is there a video? Does this guy has a SpeedSolving account? Are there videos? Is 2010YAMA04 this his WCA id (there's another Yuki Yamamoto on the WCA)?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 27, 2018)

Roman said:


> Added, thanks. Where did you find these results? Is there a video? Does this guy has a SpeedSolving account? Are there videos? Is 2010YAMA04 this his WCA id (there's another Yuki Yamamoto on the WCA)?



There is a video of the 2-7BLD, he posted it in the BLD support group on Facebook, can't link right now


----------



## Jacck (Feb 27, 2018)

He appears with his name in the weekly competition - had obviously a 6bld and Mo3 in 5bld before - should be the right one


----------



## moralsh (Feb 27, 2018)

Cale S said:


> There is a video of the 2-7BLD, he posted it in the BLD support group on Facebook, can't link right now


----------



## YY (Feb 28, 2018)

Thank you. I forgot to post in this thread.
Time of 6BLD and 2-7BLDrelay is it. And I successed 7BLD in 34:05.57(memo 18:xx.xx).

Video of 2-7 relay is that.
6BLD is this 



and I don't have 7BLD video.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 28, 2018)

Had to update my 2-7BLD relay UWR because too many people were getting close to beating it 

2-7BLD in 1:00:16.97[39:13.73]
Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

8x8 Blindfolded UWR! 45:08.16
Enoch Gray, United States


----------



## sigalig (Mar 3, 2018)

Congrats Enoch! That's so fast.
Sorry to Roman for adding insult to injury, but I snatched another one of your UWRs 

9BLD in 1:06:22.66[30:22.94]. 11th attempt, same as my 8bld and 2-7bld lol.
Graham Siggins, USA.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Congrats Enoch! That's so fast.
> Sorry to Roman for adding insult to injury, but I snatched another one of your UWRs
> 
> 9BLD in 1:06:22.66[30:22.94]. 11th attempt, same as my 8bld and 2-7bld lol.
> ...



Nice job! That is also a really fast time! It’s crazy that they happened so close to one another


----------



## Jacck (Mar 3, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> ... It’s crazy that ...


Not <it> is crazy, <you both> are crazy


----------



## sigalig (Mar 3, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Nice job! That is also a really fast time! It’s crazy that they happened so close to one another


Lol I just realized your 8bld time is less than 2 minutes off of your 7bld pb...maybe time to fix that?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Lol I just realized your 8bld time is less than 2 minutes off of your 7bld pb...maybe time to fix that?



Yeah, I just need to get an actual success on 7BLD. The 7BLD would have been faster but it was my first attempt, so I was new to the event.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 3, 2018)

Good job guys, now the 6-9BLD UWRs are all held by different people :O


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Mar 3, 2018)

CyanSandwich said:


> Good job guys, now the 6-9BLD UWRs are all held by different people :O


aren't all BLD UWRs held by all different people?
3bld Jake or Ishaan
4bld Stanley Chapel (?)
5bld Kaijun
6bld you
7bld Roman
8bld Enoch
9bld Graham
mbld Maskow

correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 3, 2018)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> aren't all BLD UWRs held by all different people?
> 3bld Jake or Ishaan
> 4bld Stanley Chapel (?)
> 5bld Kaijun
> ...



There's also megaminx and the other "hardcore" blind list. There's overlap if you count those.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 3, 2018)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> aren't all BLD UWRs held by all different people?
> 3bld Jake or Ishaan
> 4bld Stanley Chapel (?)
> 5bld Kaijun
> ...


Oh yeah, every nxn BLD UWR. Cool.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 3, 2018)

Oh, and my memo for 8BLD was 19:08


----------



## sigalig (Mar 6, 2018)

6BLD PB by 1:18 wooo

10:18.36[5:08.64] 6BLD for weekly comp 
Graham Siggins, USA





oh and I reconstructed this one too lol


----------



## Roman (Mar 7, 2018)

Congrats everyone!
I've also added Witali Bułatow's results that weren't there previously.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 8, 2018)

7BLD: 53:28.67[30:00.90]

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Mar 17, 2018)

I got a new 6BLD pb! Not as fast as I would have hoped, but its still better than my last success.

17:17.61 [8:59]



Spoiler


----------



## Jacck (Mar 17, 2018)

Roman said:


> Hardcore BLD Rankings[CONTAINER]
> 
> 
> [TH]Event[/TH][TH]Name[/TH][TH]Time [memo][/TH][TH]Links[/TH][TH]Country[/TH][TR1][TD]Kilominx-Gigaminx relay[/TD][TD]
> ...



Hi Roman,
I just found out that I "DNF"ed the attempt to subtract my Gigaminx exe-time from the total time to find the memo-time. The memo-time was obviously an hour longer and 6:03:21,19 . I've already corrected my post, could you correct it in the rankings?


----------



## sigalig (Apr 2, 2018)

7BLD PB done for weekly comp again  kinda funny though cus memo was slower than in my old PB lol

19:05.56[10:40.01]. Graham Siggins, USA


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 4, 2018)

6x6 Blindfolded PB in the weekly comp! 

15:02.87 [8:01] Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## sigalig (Apr 6, 2018)

6BLD UWR 
I ruined the whole "all nxnBLD UWRs held by different people" thing mentioned by Henri 

9:17.50[4:00.61]
Graham Siggins, USA





Edit: reconstructed it, 2.02 tps lol
64 algs, and I think ~65 is average


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

sigalig said:


> 6BLD UWR
> I ruined the whole "all nxnBLD UWRs held by different people" thing mentioned by Henri
> 
> 9:17.50[4:00.61]
> Graham Siggins, USA


Well done @sigalig. I am happy when I get a sub 10 4x4 BLD solve, let alone a 6x6.

On a different note, what headphones do you use? I need to get a new pair of headphones since the ones I have are now "illegal", and ones like yours are what I am looking at getting, but I do not know which brand yours are, or what you would recommend. Thanks.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 6, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well done @sigalig. I am happy when I get a sub 10 4x4 BLD solve, let alone a 6x6.
> 
> On a different note, what headphones do you use? I need to get a new pair of headphones since the ones I have are now "illegal", and ones like yours are what I am looking at getting, but I do not know which brand yours are, or what you would recommend. Thanks.



Thanks! And I got the earmuffs off of amazon, link below:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AFOJ3HG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They work pretty well. Though I can still hear when people are speaking at full volume in close proximity, or when my roommate's dog starts barking, etc.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 6, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Thanks! And I got the earmuffs off of amazon, link below:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AFOJ3HG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> They work pretty well. Though I can still hear when people are speaking at full volume in close proximity, or when my roommate's dog starts barking, etc.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Roman (Apr 6, 2018)

sigalig said:


> 6BLD UWR
> I ruined the whole "all nxnBLD UWRs held by different people" thing mentioned by Henri
> 
> 9:17.50[4:00.61]
> ...



Rip sub-4 memo 
Congrats!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 7, 2018)

Graham saved his spot with an nxnxn UWR by a few hours.

9x9 Blindfolded in 1:02:07.04 [31:03]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 13, 2018)

6BLD - 8:47.83[3:31.98]

Very beatable obviously, but I might just stop doing 6bld for a while.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 19, 2018)

Finally beat my 7BLD pb!

7x7 Blindfolded: 22:53.02 [12:46]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## sigalig (Apr 20, 2018)

Tried out a bit riskier of a memo/review system for 7BLD, took about 20 or so DNFs but it paid off!
Also this success felt particularly miraculous, because I had a terrible lockup during exec and it took me like 15 seconds to fix it, and I was convinced that I messed up the comm I was in the middle of when it happened. Somehow still got a success 

7BLD UWR: 15:13.60[7:44.02]
Graham Siggins, USA.





EDIT: reconstructed it like usual, you know the drill
1.99 TPS this time
i swear next time i'll break 2 tps lol


----------



## Hazel (Apr 20, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Tried out a bit riskier of a memo/review system for 7BLD, took about 20 or so DNFs but it paid off!
> Also this success felt particularly miraculous, because I had a terrible lockup during exec and it took me like 15 seconds to fix it, and I was convinced that I messed up the comm I was in the middle of when it happened. Somehow still got a success
> 
> 7BLD UWR: 15:13.60[7:44.02]
> Graham Siggins, USA.


Gotta update your signature then! Great job!!


----------



## sigalig (Apr 20, 2018)

Aerma said:


> Gotta update your signature then! Great job!!


just did


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 20, 2018)

sigalig said:


> Tried out a bit riskier of a memo/review system for 7BLD, took about 20 or so DNFs but it paid off!
> Also this success felt particularly miraculous, because I had a terrible lockup during exec and it took me like 15 seconds to fix it, and I was convinced that I messed up the comm I was in the middle of when it happened. Somehow still got a success
> 
> 7BLD UWR: 15:13.60[7:44.02]
> Graham Siggins, USA.




That's sweet! Nice job. You are supposed to put a warning above videos about profanity. FYI


----------



## sigalig (Apr 20, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> That's sweet! Nice job. You are supposed to put a warning above videos about profanity. FYI



hahahahahahahah
no


----------



## Rodzki27 (Apr 23, 2018)

Got my first success on 7BLD yesterday 

43:14.413 (25:54.443)

https://www.facebook.com/Ashqelon/posts/1854227554628914


----------



## Rodzki27 (Apr 23, 2018)

Today i got my PB in 6BLD

24:04.661 [13:23.965]


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 23, 2018)

Rodzki27 said:


> Today i got my PB in 6BLD
> 
> 24:04.661 [13:23.965]


Great job. You are breaking Big blind PB's left and right, so keep it up. : )


----------



## Rodzki27 (Apr 24, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Great job. You are breaking Big blind PB's left and right, so keep it up. : )


Thanks man 
I actually enjoying doing Big Blinds


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally got a 10x10 Blindfolded success!
1:32:28.89 [44:50]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## Rodzki27 (Apr 26, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Finally got a 10x10 Blindfolded success!
> 1:32:28.89 [44:50]
> Enoch Gray, USA
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

hope someday i will also be able to do 10BLD hahahaha


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 26, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Finally got a 10x10 Blindfolded success!
> 1:32:28.89 [44:50]
> Enoch Gray, USA



I'd love to be able to do that someday, but it'll be a long time. Maybe by the time I'm old and . . . dangit! I guess I'll never be able to do that.


----------



## Jacck (Apr 27, 2018)

After the last posts I definitely feel poor about this one:

6bld 31:22,91 [16:31,74] in the weekly competition

but it is UNR, too 



Spoiler: video


----------



## Cale S (May 3, 2018)

first 7BLD success in 3 years yay 
23:19.83 [12:08]

2 second improvement on memo  and no change in rank lol


----------



## sigalig (May 14, 2018)

This took way too many tries lol

8BLD PB/UWR: 31:51.31[14:55.78]
Graham Siggins, USA


----------



## sigalig (May 15, 2018)

I reconstructed the 8BLD and it nearly made my computer crash lol

1243 moves in 1015.53 seconds = 1.22 tps 

Oh and it was 123 algs total which would be 2 algs less than average if the calculation is correct that 18.8 targets/center type is average given optimal orientation on an 8x8

edit: realized i typed the inverse of a middle wing comm oops


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 15, 2018)

sigalig said:


> I reconstructed the 8BLD and it nearly made my computer crash lol
> 
> 1243 moves in 1015.53 seconds = 1.22 tps
> 
> Oh and it was 123 algs total which would be 2 algs less than average if the calculation is correct that 18.8 targets/center type is average given optimal orientation on an 8x8


Does the tps count memo?


----------



## sigalig (May 15, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Does the tps count memo?



no, which is why i wrote 1015.53 seconds (a.k.a. 16:55.53) and not 1911.31 seconds (a.k.a. 31:51.31)


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 15, 2018)

sigalig said:


> This took way too many tries lol
> 
> 8BLD PB/UWR: 31:51.31[14:55.78]
> Graham Siggins, USA


Nice! Is this the first time someone has solved an 8+ Blind more than once? (This or your success in the 2-8 relay)


----------



## sigalig (May 15, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Nice! Is this the first time someone has solved an 8+ Blind more than once? (This or your success in the 2-8 relay)



Hahaha idk, maybe? I have no idea if any of the other guys who got an 8bld success have done it more than once now. Maybe they can chime in if they have


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 15, 2018)

I admit I never tried again after my first success.


----------



## Cale S (May 15, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Nice! Is this the first time someone has solved an 8+ Blind more than once? (This or your success in the 2-8 relay)



Didn't Roman get two successes? One slightly over an hour and the 52:xx I think


----------



## sigalig (May 28, 2018)

6BLD PB: 8:49.44[4:11]
(you'll notice I missed the spacebar for the memo split timer, so I took the 8:49.44 from the first time I actually hit the spacebar at the end of the solve)
Had a 13 second pause for a single wing letter pair too ugh






reconstruction 
64 algs which I think is exactly average. Also 2.32 tps


----------



## Gomorrite (May 28, 2018)

Ouch, you missed the UWR for less than 2 seconds!


----------



## WillyPyx (May 31, 2018)

I'm the last on the list, but I have just succeeded my first complete attemp of 6-blind in 2h30 [1h05]!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

WillyPyx said:


> I'm the last on the list, but I have just succeeded my first complete attemp of 6-blind in 2h30!


Hey, congratulations on getting a success in 6x6 BLD. After I got an official 5x5 BLD success this past weekend, I was motivated to try 6x6, so hopefully in the next few weeks/months I can get one as well. Congrats again on you success.


----------



## WillyPyx (May 31, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Hey, congratulations on getting a success in 6x6 BLD. After I got an official 5x5 BLD success this past weekend, I was motivated to try 6x6, so hopefully in the next few weeks/months I can get one as well. Congrats again on you success.


Thanks a lot! Unfortunately I missed my 2 officials attemps of 5-BLD by 2 twisted corners at French Championships and 2 centers at FMentalBreakdown, otherwise I would have tried 6-BLD much earlier!
Good Luck for your next attemps!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 31, 2018)

WillyPyx said:


> Thanks a lot! Unfortunately I missed my 2 officials attemps of 5-BLD by 2 twisted corners at French Championships and 2 centers at FMentalBreakdown, otherwise I would have tried 6-BLD much earlier!
> Good Luck for your next attemps!


You welcome and I am sorry to hear about your 5x5 BLD fails, hopefully you get an official success soon.


----------



## Roman (May 31, 2018)

WillyPyx said:


> I'm the last on the list, but I have just succeeded my first complete attemp of 6-blind in 2h30 [1h05]!



Hey, congrats! Can you please provide a bit more details about the solve? Maybe exact memo & total time?


----------



## sigalig (May 31, 2018)

@Roman I just noticed, you put Cale's most recent 7bld pb (23:xy) in the 6bld rankings instead of replacing his 27:xy in the 7bld rankings.


----------



## Roman (May 31, 2018)

sigalig said:


> @Roman I just noticed, you put Cale's most recent 7bld pb (23:xy) in the 6bld rankings instead of replacing his 27:xy in the 7bld rankings.


Fixed, thanks. And I also added your algs table to http://bestsiteever.ru/tables/


----------



## WillyPyx (May 31, 2018)

Roman said:


> Hey, congrats! Can you please provide a bit more details about the solve? Maybe exact memo & total time?


Thanks! I started my memo at 00h10, and I start the execution at 1h15, and I finished the solve at 2h40. So 2h30 [1h05 memo]


----------



## WillyPyx (Jun 5, 2018)

7-Blind Success on the third attemp! =D
The second attemp was failed for a stupid mistake on the memo...
I'm so proud ^^, and first french to get it =D.
I filmed it, but I will upload it later.
1h35 memo and 1h35 execution ^^ so 3h10min~


----------



## WillyPyx (Jun 6, 2018)

The video! :



More precisely, 1h36min memo and 1h35min15sec execution : 3:11:15 [1:36]
I don't have a 8x8 but I have a 9x9 ^^, If I don't find anybody who is willing to lend me his 8x8, I will try directly the 9-Blind at the beginning of August


----------



## Arheit (Jun 9, 2018)

I just got a 36:15.24 megabld 
Memo: 17:12.74
Execution: 19:02.50
Name: Emma Cadet / Country: France


----------



## Glomnipotent (Jun 9, 2018)

This one hurt. A lot.

Sorry, the image insert doesn't seem to be working for some reason.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 9, 2018)

Arheit said:


> I just got a 36:15.24 megabld
> Memo: 17:12.74
> Execution: 19:02.50
> Name: Emma Cadet / Country: France



Great to see another person doing this! Congrats on the success.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 9, 2018)

Arheit said:


> I just got a 36:15.24 megabld
> Memo: 17:12.74
> Execution: 19:02.50
> Name: Emma Cadet / Country: France


That's an impressive first post, congrats! It looks like you've never been to a comp, I was curious about your other BLD results.


----------



## Cale S (Jun 10, 2018)

6BLD pb
9:33.84 [4:42]


----------



## Arheit (Jun 10, 2018)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> That's an impressive first post, congrats! It looks like you've never been to a comp, I was curious about your other BLD results.



On 3BLD i have something like 30-40 second memo (pb 16.54) but my execution time is really long (i use OP for corners and M2 for edges, but on my old rubik's brand it's actually pretty hard to turn, i'm learning 3 style at the moment but i'm not that comfortable with it), on 4x4 i avg like 7mn memo, it can go to 10min when i memorize something wrong, and i never timed other things but i also do some 5BLD and 3 cubes multiblind, i'm planning to order some other 3x3s and bigger cubes

And speaking of competitions, there's no comps where i live unfortunately, but maybe when i'll go to other countries i'll be able to do some


----------



## Jacck (Jun 10, 2018)

1. A original Rubik's is good for freeclimbers and Ninja-Warriers to get iron fingers and muscles  
2. At least you could join the weekly competition here


----------



## Arheit (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm bad at every event ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2018)

Arheit said:


> I'm bad at every event ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


@Jaack and I are both pretty slow at every event too.  But we both regularly compete in the weekly competition anyway - it's fun!


----------



## sigalig (Jun 11, 2018)

6BLD UWR woop woooop
65 algs, slightly worse than average scramble 

8:44.66[3:58.81]
Graham Siggins, USA.





Reconstruction


----------



## Cale S (Jun 11, 2018)

6BLD pb again, 9:21.09 [4:29]


----------



## Cale S (Jun 13, 2018)

6BLD pb yet again, getting closer to UWR
8:53.99 [4:04]


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 13, 2018)

Wow, 3 people in the lead within 10 seconds of each other.


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jun 13, 2018)

First 6BLD Success!






and 



 for the uncut version

1:56:45 total, ~1:23 memo
First attempt
Only got my first 5BLD success yesterday lul


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow, nice job Bill


----------



## Burnsy101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah thats great Bill!
Next time make sure that you have a 5BLD success before making someone sit for 50 minutes watching you fail
Still salty about hastings


SloMo Cubing said:


> First 6BLD Success!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SloMo Cubing (Jun 14, 2018)

Burnsy101 said:


> Yeah thats great Bill!
> Next time make sure that you have a 5BLD success before making someone sit for 50 minutes watching you fail
> Still salty about hastings


You're salty lul? I think I got most of the salt from not getting a success xp.

Also thanks Mark


----------



## Burnsy101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Nah it’s ok
But well done to you and the other people on this thread! I can barely so 3BLD in 20 mins, and I hope that one day o can be as good as the people on here!


----------



## Cale S (Jun 15, 2018)

UWR yay
8:38.58 [3:59]


----------



## sigalig (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a new personal best for length of time allowed to hold 6BLD UWR:

4 days :/


----------



## Roman (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry for a big delay. I updated the table, congrats everyone on your achievements!
Wow, I'm not even top-3 on 6BLD now...


----------



## WillyPyx (Jun 15, 2018)

Roman said:


> Sorry for a big delay. I updated the table, congrats everyone on your achievements!
> Wow, I'm not even top-3 on 6BLD now...


Congrats on your ER!
You forgot my 7-blind and the mega bld of Emma Codet on the previoust page.
Thank you very much for this list, it's very rewarding to try such exploits.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 15, 2018)

Roman said:


> Wow, I'm not even top-3 on 6BLD now...


Well I have 4 words for that "Step Up Your Game".

Congrats to everyone on there achievements in there respective events, you are all motivating me to keep practicing big BLD, so thank you for that. I am trying to join the 6x6 BLD group soon, but I so far have gotten 3 DNF's.


----------



## Jacck (Jun 15, 2018)

Just did in the weekly:
6bld, 29:48.42[16:10.26]
(if there is an easy scramble, and even if its after 22:30 p.m., just go for it )
a really happy Hanns Hub from Germany


Spoiler: video


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 18, 2018)

I started practicing again, and finally beat the MegaBLD UWR!
7:22.31 [3:23]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 28, 2018)

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia
6bld: 30:15.87[19:08.20]

Very interesting scramble, I opted for the solved set of wings instead of easier centres due to panic.
Dw' 3Fw' R2 D2 3Fw' F Lw U' F' U Rw' F' Fw2 Lw Uw2 Lw' Uw B2 U Rw' Fw2 D2 Lw U' D' Dw2 3Uw' 3Fw' R2 Fw' 3Uw' F U Uw2 Bw U' F2 Uw 3Uw' Rw2 B Rw2 B Uw' F2 Bw L' 3Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 U 3Uw' F' Dw2 U' F' L2 3Fw Dw F' Fw' Lw' Dw2 Bw' 3Uw' U' R Fw Dw' Bw' Lw L' F2 3Rw R Uw2 Fw2 F' Rw2


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2018)

After nearly 6 years, I finally improved my 7x7x7 BLD time, and it improved by more than 2 minutes! Just a few seconds shy of moving up a notch on the list. :-(
7BLD: 35:08.75 [19:00.28]
Done for Weekly Competition 2018-26.


----------



## Tommy12345 (Jul 8, 2018)

27:22.389[16:33.291] 6BLD success (no video) and 29:59.218[14:50.119] megaBLD success! It can be found at 



.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 8, 2018)

Tommy12345 said:


> 27:22.389[16:33.291] 6BLD success (no video) and 29:59.218[14:50.119] megaBLD success! It can be found at
> 
> 
> 
> .


Great Job @Tommy12345 on both of those BLD success. If I had only watched the first 15 seconds of the video I would have thought that you were about to fall asleep instead of practicing BLD events Well done again.


----------



## TCCuber (Jul 27, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Great Job @Tommy12345 on both of those BLD success. If I had only watched the first 15 seconds of the video I would have thought that you were about to fall asleep instead of practicing BLD events Well done again.


Haha Thanks!

I've been doing a lot of BLD lately, and with that comes a lot of improvement. I just got a 30:07[14:59] 7BLD DNF by 7 pieces. This was my 5th attempt. Once I get a success it will probably be sub my 6BLD lol. Once I get this, I'll have every guildford challenge event BLD!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 3, 2018)

Still improving on 7BLD! This one actually moves me up the list a bit (unlike my previous 2 minute improvement - LOL).

For Weekly Competition 2018-31:
33:42.81 [18:35.64]


----------



## sigalig (Aug 4, 2018)

My first 3 successes on my new Shadow M 6x6: (most likely) UWR mo3 
Also the 8:39 is PB single 



Spoiler: 9:11 mo3 times and scrambles



mean of 3: 9:11.12

Time List:
1. 9:55.10 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 R2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 F' U R Dw' U2 B2 Rw 3Uw U2 Bw 3Rw Rw2 Fw U2 Uw2 F2 D2 3Rw2 F Lw B2 Lw' F' B Fw2 Rw2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw 3Uw' R' Rw2 3Rw D' R2 3Fw Dw L2 3Rw Lw' 3Uw F' Bw2 B2 L B' Uw2 3Rw D 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Fw' Dw2 R' B Uw2 D' U L' F Bw2 3Rw' B Rw' Uw' R2 Bw2 D'
2. 8:39.53 3Rw B U R2 Rw2 D Rw' Bw F2 B' Dw' Uw' L2 3Fw2 Rw B2 F Fw2 U2 Fw Uw' 3Rw2 D B' 3Rw B' U2 Lw L 3Rw2 U Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw' U L 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw F' Dw2 L Dw' Uw2 F' Lw2 Bw F2 D' Dw B2 Bw' F2 3Uw2 R' F Fw2 Dw F Uw' 3Rw R' F2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 3Uw R Dw 3Rw' Lw' Bw2 L 3Fw2
3. 8:58.74 U2 F2 Bw' Lw' U2 L' R Uw2 Rw' Uw L2 U2 3Fw2 D2 F' B Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' 3Fw2 D' L Fw' R 3Rw2 B 3Uw Bw2 Dw2 U2 Fw' 3Fw U' Lw B2 Fw Uw 3Uw' Lw R' Fw Uw2 Lw' 3Rw' Fw' D' Dw' Bw 3Fw' Dw' B' 3Uw' Dw2 U' B' Bw' Dw U2 D 3Fw D' 3Rw' Bw D2 Bw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw Rw U2 R Dw U' 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw' U2 Bw' L2



edit: lol got the ao5 



Spoiler: 9:19 ao5 times and scrambles



avg of 5: 9:19.76

Time List:
1. 9:55.10 Rw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 Uw2 R2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Uw' Rw2 Bw2 F' U R Dw' U2 B2 Rw 3Uw U2 Bw 3Rw Rw2 Fw U2 Uw2 F2 D2 3Rw2 F Lw B2 Lw' F' B Fw2 Rw2 3Fw2 B2 3Rw 3Uw' R' Rw2 3Rw D' R2 3Fw Dw L2 3Rw Lw' 3Uw F' Bw2 B2 L B' Uw2 3Rw D 3Rw2 Rw2 Bw2 D2 3Fw' Dw2 R' B Uw2 D' U L' F Bw2 3Rw' B Rw' Uw' R2 Bw2 D'
2. (8:39.53) 3Rw B U R2 Rw2 D Rw' Bw F2 B' Dw' Uw' L2 3Fw2 Rw B2 F Fw2 U2 Fw Uw' 3Rw2 D B' 3Rw B' U2 Lw L 3Rw2 U Bw2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw' U L 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw' 3Rw F' Dw2 L Dw' Uw2 F' Lw2 Bw F2 D' Dw B2 Bw' F2 3Uw2 R' F Fw2 Dw F Uw' 3Rw R' F2 Fw Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 3Uw R Dw 3Rw' Lw' Bw2 L 3Fw2
3. 8:58.74 U2 F2 Bw' Lw' U2 L' R Uw2 Rw' Uw L2 U2 3Fw2 D2 F' B Bw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw' 3Fw2 D' L Fw' R 3Rw2 B 3Uw Bw2 Dw2 U2 Fw' 3Fw U' Lw B2 Fw Uw 3Uw' Lw R' Fw Uw2 Lw' 3Rw' Fw' D' Dw' Bw 3Fw' Dw' B' 3Uw' Dw2 U' B' Bw' Dw U2 D 3Fw D' 3Rw' Bw D2 Bw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw Rw U2 R Dw U' 3Rw 3Fw 3Rw' U2 Bw' L2
4. (DNF(9:42.00)) Fw2 3Rw Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw' F Lw 3Fw2 B2 Bw R' Rw2 3Fw' Lw' 3Fw2 D' 3Uw2 Uw B' R' 3Fw D Bw2 L R2 Dw' F 3Fw' 3Rw Bw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw Bw' R Uw' F2 L2 Bw Rw 3Fw' 3Uw' R2 Dw Lw2 Fw' D L2 B2 F2 U2 Lw2 Dw2 3Rw' Uw U' Dw D Bw2 Dw' U L Rw2 Dw2 B' F' L2 3Rw Uw' 3Rw' Rw F2 U2 Uw F' Dw2 F Rw L
5. 9:05.45 Fw' D Uw' Dw' R' U' B' Fw D Bw F Uw2 Rw R' Fw' R2 Fw D Bw' B' L2 Lw2 R2 3Uw L2 Rw2 F U' R' L2 F2 L 3Rw2 Lw2 Fw 3Uw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Fw2 Uw' F L Bw' R2 3Fw2 Rw R 3Rw2 Bw U F' Bw2 Uw2 Bw2 L D2 B2 Rw B' L' 3Rw2 Uw2 Bw Uw Dw 3Fw2 B' Uw2 Dw U' L 3Fw R' F L' Fw' F' Uw 3Uw2



Oh! Also, just for the ranking's sake, the 8:39.53 single had 4:08.78 memo


----------



## sigalig (Aug 6, 2018)

8:35.47[4:08.53] 6BLD UWR  a tad bit disappointing cus I got a 7:49 DNF by a wrong slice and an 8:06 DNF by 2x :/

Graham Siggins, USA





Reconstruction (65 algs, one worse than average iirc, and 2.41 stps, a lot better than my last PB's stps)


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 6, 2018)

sigalig said:


> 8:35.47[4:08.53] 6BLD UWR  a tad bit disappointing cus I got a 7:49 DNF by a wrong slice and an 8:06 DNF by 2x :/
> 
> Graham Siggins, USA
> 
> ...


Does this mean we will be seeing a new 7BLD UWR when you get the Hays7?


----------



## sigalig (Aug 6, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Does this mean we will be seeing a new 7BLD UWR when you get the Hays7?


Haha hmmmmm, I think I'm gonna save my Nats prize money for some other things first, we'll see about the Hays7 a little bit later


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2018)

6BLD UWR again lol

8:31.44[4:12.02] 3Rw L' Dw' 3Fw U2 L2 3Fw Lw L' 3Fw 3Uw R2 U2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw U Uw Fw Bw' Lw 3Uw 3Fw' U Bw' Fw' L2 Fw' L Fw D' Fw' Bw Uw2 D' F' U2 Uw' Dw' R L2 U 3Fw2 Fw Bw' Lw' R' Dw Fw' U' L Dw Uw Rw2 Bw U2 3Uw2 Bw2 3Fw2 D Rw' 3Fw' 3Uw 3Fw' Fw Rw' 3Rw' Bw Dw2 3Fw' U Uw2 R B2 Dw' Lw2 Fw Lw2 F' 3Uw2

Graham Siggins, USA

I am certain I can beat this by a lot so I'm going to keep trying for a bit longer. If I don't beat it, I'll post again with the video later


----------



## sigalig (Aug 7, 2018)

Ok, this is good enough for now 

8:10.10[4:12.76] 6BLD UWR. Sub-4 exec! Yay. I'll get sub-8 soon, I've had two really close 7:49 DNFs already, it's just a matter of time

Graham Siggins, USA





Edit: reconstruction (61 algs, 585 moves and 2.46 stps)


----------



## Cale S (Aug 13, 2018)

2-7 BLD relay in 58:05.38

WB (lol) and first person to sub hour


----------



## CyanSandwich (Sep 11, 2018)

7BLD - 14:59.74[6:52.16]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 19, 2018)

I hadn't improved at 6BLD for 6 years, until today!

22:06.27[12:36.23], for Weekly Competition 2018-38.

It actually moves me up the list a couple of places!


----------



## WillyPyx (Sep 21, 2018)

8BLD succes! 
Bad time, i fell asleep at the middle of the memo and i had like 0.05 tps ^^.
5h15 [2h35] 
The video is coming soon!


----------



## WillyPyx (Sep 22, 2018)

Here is the video!


----------



## pjk (Sep 22, 2018)

WillyPyx said:


> Here is the video!


Congrats. What was the point of covering the puzzle after and then looking at a minute later?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 22, 2018)

pjk said:


> Congrats. What was the point of covering the puzzle after and then looking at a minute later?


I kind of love it - fun way to increase the suspense for the reaction!!


----------



## WillyPyx (Sep 22, 2018)

I don't know, I like suspense ^^, and I'm dazzled after 2h40min blinded.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Sep 30, 2018)

11x11 Blindfolded
2:35:45.57 [1:13:45]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 1, 2018)

6x6 Blindfolded
13:31.47 [6:40]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 7, 2018)

7x7 Blindfolded
19:28.69 [10:27]
Enoch Gray, USA


Spoiler: Video


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Oct 19, 2018)

Finally, on the 39th attempt, after almost a year:
2-7 Relay Blindfolded
57:11.28 [31:52]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 19, 2018)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Finally, on the 39th attempt, after almost a year:
> 2-7 Relay Blindfolded
> 57:11.28 [31:52]
> Enoch Gray, USA
> ...



Just Amazing , all the best for No Peeking Series. Looking forward to it!


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2018)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Finally, on the 39th attempt, after almost a year:
> 2-7 Relay Blindfolded
> 57:11.28 [31:52]
> Enoch Gray, USA
> ...


Props on the persistence. Your video on "the road to 2-7 BLD relay" is great too, congrats!


----------



## Rodzki27 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yey!! PB after several months HAHAHAHAHAHA

Scram: Bw 3Uw2 F2 Dw' R2 Uw 3Fw' Fw R2 Rw 3Fw' D Rw U' D' Dw2 Fw Dw Rw D 3Uw' 3Rw2 R2 Bw 3Fw2 D2 U' 3Rw' Bw' Fw' Rw D' 3Rw2 Lw' D Uw' 3Fw' B' 3Uw Lw2 R Dw2 Bw2 Fw L' D Bw' 3Uw L' F2 D' Rw' L2 F Rw2 L' U' F' 3Uw F2 Bw 3Rw2 Lw2 R2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Fw' Bw2 Fw' B' R2 Lw' Dw2 F' 3Uw F 3Rw2 L' 3Fw2 D


----------



## Arheit (Nov 26, 2018)

What if i have a time but i don't have the splits ? (so i don't know the memo time)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 26, 2018)

Arheit said:


> What if i have a time but i don't have the splits ? (so i don't know the memo time)


The memo time is just something we like to track when we can. If you don't have a memo time, that's fine - go ahead and give the total time! All that really counts is the total time anyway. And besides, it's all just for fun.

Also, there are already some times in the list that don't have memo times, so you won't be the first without one.


----------



## Arheit (Nov 26, 2018)

Ok, i didn't post my 6bld times because of the lack of memo time, but my pb is 53:44.91
(Emma Cadet, France)

edit: i can probably do better now (i have a dnf at 42mins), but i'm just not motivated enough


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 26, 2018)

There are even 3 people without time!


----------



## Cale S (Dec 11, 2018)

7BLD pb


----------



## Sean Hartman (Dec 23, 2018)

Got a 6BLD success on my first ever attempt! Really slow time and I did go super safe throughout the entire attempt, but I am very happy I was able to get this!
1:35:26.59 [1:11:46]






Sean Hartman, USA


----------



## Cale S (Dec 24, 2018)

new 2-7BLD relay WB


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 27, 2018)

Can 1x1 multi-blindfolded be added?


----------



## WillyPyx (Dec 28, 2018)

6BLD in 21:58.46 by William Phommaha.
French UNR! Congrats to him!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Dec 30, 2018)

6BLD PB
27:52.67 [16:58.43]
Dw R 3Rw Bw 3Fw2 L' 3Rw2 D2 3Rw' Bw' Rw' 3Rw2 Bw' 3Uw2 Lw 3Uw' Dw' Bw2 F2 3Rw2 F' R2 3Rw2 Lw B2 Lw2 3Uw2 R U Fw' Rw R2 Lw2 3Fw' Bw2 3Uw' Rw Dw' Uw2 U2 L' 3Uw Rw' Bw2 R2 3Rw F' R2 B2 Rw Fw2 3Fw' Rw' Fw Dw Rw2 Bw2 Uw' L Uw2 Bw F U D' Lw Rw2 R Fw2 3Fw' F U Rw2 L Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 D R' U2 B

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia.


----------



## Will Phom (Jan 2, 2019)

6x6 blindfolded in 14.50.91
William Phommaha, France


----------



## TCCuber (Jan 7, 2019)

16:18.99[9:54.64] 6BLD! PB by over 11 minutes, first attempt in forever, and dropped my world ranking from 21st to 10th!


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jan 9, 2019)

6x6 Blindfolded
12:37.89 [6:06]
Enoch Gray, USA



Spoiler: Video


----------



## schapel (Jan 10, 2019)

6x6 Blindfolded
15:37.72 [unknown]
Stanley Chapel, USA

first success lol


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 10, 2019)

I wonder what was the record for the fastest first success before that.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 11, 2019)

Cale never posted here for some reason but he got a 2x2-8x8 BLD relay success in 2:20:16.32.


----------



## Cale S (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## schapel (Jan 14, 2019)

6x6 Blindfolded
9:15.80[5:24.40]
Stanley Chapel, USA

second success lol

EDIT: apparently this might be the fastest ever successful exec?


----------



## James Storey (Jan 21, 2019)

First MegaBLD success

1:21:24.54 [41:29.43]

Canada


----------



## Cale S (Jan 22, 2019)

First 8BLD success with a correct time 
38:15.75 [19:36]


----------



## Will Phom (Feb 21, 2019)

6BLD in 13:39
7BLD in 31:00
William Phommaha, France


----------



## Jacck (Mar 17, 2019)

7bld: 52:47.13 [29:16.97]
Hanns Hub, Germany
scramble: weekly competition


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Will Phom (Mar 30, 2019)

6BLD : 12:14.81 [5:40.64]
William PHOMMAHA, France


----------



## WillyPyx (Apr 3, 2019)

Last week I got an official 5BLD success in 28 min and so I became Silver member! 
And tonight I did a safe attempt of 6BLD to improve my time of last year ^^.
6 BLD : 1h24min [44 min]


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2019)

New 6BLD PB for this week's Weekly Competition:
21:00.83 [12:13.82]
New PB by over a minute, and it didn't even feel all that fast. I'm really surprised by it.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Apr 13, 2019)

Finally got my first success!
Oliver Wheat - 38:13.74 [21:18.67] - 



 - United Kingdom
Waited so long on be on this list aha
Also this was my only 6BLD attempt not in the weekly comp because I already did it yesterday but oh well


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 14, 2019)

qqwref said:


> How about this "juniortwo" guy on youtube?
> - 6bld in unknown:
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that I’m bringing back something incredible old, but take a look at this guy’s color scheme! He has blue and green next to each other!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 14, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I understand that I’m bringing back something incredible old, but take a look at this guy’s color scheme! He has blue and green next to each other!


Just as they should be! (Most of the early 1982 cubes in the US had blue next to green.) (That's Phil Elliott Jr, and these solves are already on the list.)


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Apr 14, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just as they should be! (Most of the early 1982 cubes in the US had blue next to green.) (That's Phil Elliott Jr, and these solves are already on the list.)


I figured that had something to do with it, but I wanted to ask anyway. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Hssandwich (Apr 17, 2019)

6x6 BLD, 31:37.10 [19:44.48].
Harry Savage, United Kingdom. First success!!


----------



## Jacck (Apr 22, 2019)

Jacck said:


> 7bld: 52:47.13 [29:16.97]
> Hanns Hub, Germany


Next attempt in 7bld:
50:51.22 [27:22.27] new pb and UNR and that gives me an Mo2=51:49.18
Hanns Hub, Germany
scramble: weekly competition
7. success, first back-to-back


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Equivocal_ (May 1, 2019)

Got a 6BLD success on my 5th attempt! Really happy with this.
Nikita Ovsyannikov, Russian Federation.
*33:12.01 [17:30.17]*


----------



## sigalig (May 3, 2019)

Just got a 7:28.73 6BLD single (3:58 memo) and my phone died at 6:02 hahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

PB by 42 seconds tho can't complain about that


----------



## Gomorrite (May 3, 2019)

schapel said:


> EDIT: apparently this might be the fastest ever successful exec?


Not anymore!


----------



## sigalig (May 4, 2019)

Lol idk how this just happened cus I literally have like 10% accuracy on 6bld, but 7:42.12 mean of 3 

mean of 3: 7:42.12

Time List:
1. 7:40.31 L' D2 R Lw Bw U2 B' Lw' D' 3Fw L Lw U' 3Uw Dw' B2 Lw' 3Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 B' Fw' F 3Uw' R2 Lw2 3Fw2 U' Rw D2 3Fw2 B' Dw' Bw L2 D' Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw F' Dw' D2 U' B' Fw2 R2 L Uw2 Lw R F B' Rw Fw D Fw Uw2 3Uw D Bw' U D' R2 3Fw Rw' Lw R' F2 B2 R 3Uw2 Bw 3Fw' Fw F Dw' R2 F2 3Uw2 
2. 7:29.06 D Dw2 Rw' Lw2 Uw2 3Fw Bw 3Rw2 F' Rw2 3Uw F2 Uw2 L Uw Lw' 3Fw Dw D' Fw' B D Dw' R2 Dw' Fw Bw Rw2 3Uw L' U2 Rw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Uw2 Fw2 Bw' Dw R' Rw' Uw F2 Bw' U Bw 3Fw B2 Lw F2 Dw2 F2 3Fw2 Fw B' R2 3Uw' L2 U2 Fw' 3Fw U' 3Rw' Bw' L Dw F2 3Uw' B Dw2 L Dw' R D' B F 3Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw Rw 
3. 7:57.00 D' Lw Fw 3Fw Uw Bw2 U' 3Fw2 Lw' F' Bw 3Fw R 3Rw' Dw2 Fw2 B2 R' 3Uw F2 3Fw2 Dw' 3Rw Uw' 3Rw2 F' D' Fw2 U' Dw2 F' U' 3Uw2 Uw D R2 U' R Uw' D' B' L' R Bw2 Dw' 3Rw' Fw Dw Rw B2 Rw2 R2 L Uw 3Uw' 3Rw2 3Fw' Uw' R L Bw' L Dw Fw' L D2 3Rw' Bw2 Dw2 Rw' 3Fw' Lw' Dw' 3Rw R' U' R2 3Fw F Rw'

Gonna upload in a bit, memo times were 3:49, 3:40, and 3:53 respectively


----------



## sigalig (May 8, 2019)

6BLD in 7:23.08[3:34]


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 8, 2019)

Wow, could easily have been sub-7! Very impressive!


----------



## pjk (May 8, 2019)

sigalig said:


> 6BLD in 7:23.08[3:34]


That is crazy impressive.


----------



## sigalig (May 12, 2019)

7:17.99 6BLD, approximately 3:24 memo

Kinda disappointing at this point tbh cus I've had several 7:0x close DNFs and a couple close sub-7 DNFs. It'll happen soon 
Video link is in the rankings post/my signature

single: 7:17.99

Time List:
1. 7:17.99 D2 F Dw' B' Bw Uw2 Rw Lw' 3Fw Dw L' Dw' Fw Uw 3Fw2 B' Bw2 Uw' 3Fw2 Bw' Lw' U2 Uw2 Dw2 3Rw Rw Fw Uw' U' 3Fw2 U F2 Rw2 Lw D2 3Rw' Uw R2 3Fw2 L Dw' Rw R2 3Rw2 D B' Uw2 D Rw' D2 3Fw2 Fw' Lw R' 3Fw2 Dw 3Uw 3Rw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 3Fw' F' Bw2 Fw2 U2 B Uw2 Bw2 3Rw2 F' U2 Uw Bw' Lw' Fw2 3Uw2 Uw 3Fw2 U

reconstruction (64 algs with a floating oblique alg and a floating 2twist, so definitely a worse than average scramble lol)


----------



## sigalig (May 17, 2019)

7BLD in 13:21.82[6:56.96]

A tad disappointing cus memo was way sub-par compared to most of my attempts, and I've had several close sub-13 DNFs, but I'll take it 
back to multibld practice






Edit: reconstruction

summary: 95 algs (4 more than average lol)
914 moves, 2.37 stps


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2019)

There's no 6BLD+ discussion thread (right?) so I'll just ask this here ~
For 6BLD obliques, assuming my buffers are ULf and ULb, and target stickers are at URb and URf respectively (using U2 method), how do I shoot to D-layer pieces?
Also, what's the best execution method so I won't mess up the cube? In 4BLD I do centers -> wings -> corners and in 5BLD I'd do x centers -> + centers -> midges -> wings -> corners. I would guess for 6BLD I should do outer x centers -> inner x centers -> clockwise obliques -> less clockwise obliques -> outer wings -> inner wings -> corners, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2019)

I've never used U2, so I'm not a good person to answer your first question. But when I do 6BLD, I do use the order of solving that you describe (except that I do counterclockwise obliques before clockwise obliques, but that's purely arbitrary and doesn't matter). And I do corners first, using audio memory, but solve corner parity after centers are done. Doing corners in the order you list prevents that from being an issue. People who want to be really fast would probably do some of the centers in audio memory instead of corners anyway; I'm just not very good at audio memory so I don't do that.

So anyway, the order you propose should work nicely.


----------



## Hazel (May 27, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> _good info_


Thanks! I don't currently care about being fast, just about getting a success, so I'll stick to all visual memo for now. I found algorithms on my own that work for D-layer targets, I'll put them here for my own reference and whoever else wants them:
Swap to DBr: y 3L' U' 2R2 R2 U' 3L 2L' U 2R2 R2 U' 3L' 2L U2 3L U2 y'
Swap to DFr: y' 3R U 2L2 L2 U 3R' 2R U' 2L2 L2 U 3R 2R' U2 3R' U2 y


----------



## EMI (May 27, 2019)

Aerma said:


> There's no 6BLD+ discussion thread (right?) so I'll just ask this here ~
> For 6BLD obliques, assuming my buffers are ULf and ULb, and target stickers are at URb and URf respectively (using U2 method), how do I shoot to D-layer pieces?



I used something like this: (slightly differently as I used the obliques in the back right corner as buffer)
3-3Rw' B2 2-2Uw2 B2 3-3Rw (U2) 3-3Rw' B2 2-2Uw2 B2 3-3Rw
I am using something similar for T-centers on 5x5.


----------



## sigalig (May 27, 2019)

Aerma said:


> There's no 6BLD+ discussion thread (right?) so I'll just ask this here ~
> For 6BLD obliques, assuming my buffers are ULf and ULb, and target stickers are at URb and URf respectively (using U2 method), how do I shoot to D-layer pieces?
> Also, what's the best execution method so I won't mess up the cube? In 4BLD I do centers -> wings -> corners and in 5BLD I'd do x centers -> + centers -> midges -> wings -> corners. I would guess for 6BLD I should do outer x centers -> inner x centers -> clockwise obliques -> less clockwise obliques -> outer wings -> inner wings -> corners, but I don't know for sure.



I'm same as Mike -- started 6bld with full 3style. I honestly believe 3style obliques is easier than trying to do U2. U2 leaves so much more room for mistakes cus of the awkward movesets required and the skyrocketed movecount overall. 3style centers is probably easier that you think. Watch Noah's tutorial for bigbld centers on youtube and it's easily applied to any center type.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 27, 2019)

Yes - and what I love about obliques is that there are extra degrees of freedom - less pieces are in the way - so obliques are actually easier 3style than are + centers and X centers. Obliques are my favorite type of piece to solve blind.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 27, 2019)

sigalig said:


> Watch Noah's tutorial for bigbld centers on youtube and it's easily applied to any center type.


I would recommend Daniel Sheppard's video. I don't know which one Noah's is, but Daniel's helped me a lot.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2019)

Would somebody who's good at 6BLD be able to look over a memo and make sure it's correct for me? I would really appreciate it!


Spoiler



Outer x-center buffer: UBl
Inner x-center buffer: Ubl
Clockwise oblique buffer: ULb
Counterclockwise oblique buffer: ULf
Corner buffer: UBL
Lettering scheme: Speffz

Scramble: B2 Rw 3Fw' F L' B L2 R' 3Uw F2 D2 B' F2 3Rw 3Uw' D 3Rw2 R Rw2 3Uw R' Lw2 Uw2 D L B' 3Fw' L2 3Uw2 Rw' F L F2 U2 B2 Lw2 R2 Dw' Lw2 U Dw' Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 U Dw' L Fw2 D2 R' Bw Uw2 Bw2 R' 3Rw U2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw L2 Lw D' U2 3Fw' U F2 3Fw D' 3Uw Bw2 F' L Dw Lw2 D Uw2 B2 Fw' Dw2

Pre-memo (orientation): z’

Memo:

Outer X-Centers: MB NC UG VP IH QJ SK ZD TL
Inner X-Centers: EM FQ KG RB NC SO UH TP
Clockwise Obliques: ME UN IA VO BQ KS GL TC PH W
Counterclockwise Obliques: IE AQ JF RK SG MU BH CL ZN PT P
Outer Wings: AN VM ZB GJ EW CL RQ KS ID HO TP D
Inner Wings: LC DV IJ RA SM GR TP WB EN QO HK AZ FZ
Corners: OP BZ DU I


----------



## sigalig (Jun 1, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Would somebody who's good at 6BLD be able to look over a memo and make sure it's correct for me? I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I would if you would label piece locations instead of letters corresponding to speffz.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jun 1, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Would somebody who's good at 6BLD be able to look over a memo and make sure it's correct for me? I would really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



My website will do this for you. (For some reason it seems inaccessible at the moment (the reason it gives is wrong). But should be up again soon.)


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2019)

Spoiler











The results of my first 6BLD attempt... I knew about halfway through excecutiuon that I very likely made a mistake, an that happened a few more times throughout the solve. As much as I want to try again eventually, I'm not keen on spending another hour and a half trying this... my brain hurts now Dx


----------



## Cale S (Jun 29, 2019)

First 9BLD success 
1:19:46.66 [37:02]

video


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jun 29, 2019)

I knew you would get it soon! Many congrats Cale!!


----------



## Tamtam (Jul 8, 2019)

Matteo Chancerel (France)
7blind in 54min[26min]
I have recorded the solve (not the memo), maybe I will post it on youtube in the next weeks.


----------



## Tamtam (Jul 15, 2019)

Matteo Chancerel (France)
9blind in 2h41[1h24]
That was my first try, I'm so happy with that 
1st French, 6th in the world.

(Hope the thumbnail made you laugh haha)


----------



## sigalig (Aug 27, 2019)

2-7BLD relay in 40:29.61[26:29.68] 

Had a pop on 7x7 in the middle of a corner twist alg too lol, really surprised that I managed to fix that and not mess up the alg

Edit: video


----------



## sigalig (Aug 27, 2019)

WTF ok I had to post about this lol

I just got one of those "facebook memory" things, apparently my first ever 2-7bld success was 2 years ago today! Insane coincidence that I got my third ever success just today.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Oct 27, 2019)

6x6 Blindfolded Attempt 5 DNF. One move during last outer X center target. I believe this is the closest I have come. Maybe next time.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 3, 2019)

6x6 Blindfolded 1st Success!!
6th attempt.
First person in Africa!

Dylan Swarts
6BLD: 32:29.36[16:47.57]
I will post video here of the execution within next few days.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 9, 2019)

first success on 6BLD:

40:16.48=25:36.21+14:40.27 Rw2 3Rw2 U 3Uw2 3Fw Bw2 Uw' 3Rw2 Fw R Bw Uw' Bw B2 R' L2 Rw2 3Uw2 3Fw Rw' 3Rw2 F' Dw F' 3Rw2 R' Bw2 3Uw2 Fw2 R D' L Rw F' R' 3Rw Fw2 Uw2 F Rw D Lw2 L Uw2 Bw D' R' 3Fw2 Rw R L Dw' B Rw' Lw' F2 Bw' Uw' L 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw2 F' 3Rw Rw2 R Dw2 R F Rw' Uw Lw' Uw' R B Uw2 L' Fw Rw2 B'

will post on my channel.

second attempt (first was in May 2017 lol), ridicolously safe memo and exe, second Italian success and UNR


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 11, 2019)

Here it is, exec of the 6bld success I did.


----------



## FakeMMAP (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## YY (Jan 5, 2020)

Shogo Kamo(Japan, https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015KAMO01)
He successed 2-7BLD relay! (maybe 6th person?)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1212635675926781952time:3:54:27(memo 2:24:54, exec 1:29:33)

After some tries(according to his posts), he finally successed it! Huge congrats!


----------



## Jacck (Jan 6, 2020)

YY said:


> Shogo Kamo(Japan, https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2015KAMO01)
> He successed 2-7BLD relay! (maybe 6th person?)


Pretty sure he has done single 6-bld and 7bld before, too. Could you ask for his pb's to make this lists here longer?


----------



## YY (Jan 17, 2020)

Jacck said:


> Pretty sure he has done single 6-bld and 7bld before, too. Could you ask for his pb's to make this lists here longer?



OK, I know some other Japanese people succeeded unofficial big BLD too, so I made a list of their records.

6BLD
Teruki Tamura 25:31.81[14:34] 



Naoki Tani 31:44.23[17:14.02] 



Naoto Shinagawa 44:54.16
Takayuki Tanaka 54:22.38[30:32]
Shogo Kamo 1:14:41.00[36:52]
Shunsuke Wada 1:46:42.43

7BLD
Takayuki Tanaka 58:10.16[35:01] 



Shogo Kamo 1:56:07.41[56:35]

Megaminx BLD
Tomoyuki Hiraide 19:19.07[10:03]


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jan 18, 2020)

The list hasn't been updated in a long while...


----------



## bradleysampson (Apr 2, 2020)

I just found this! Can I add my 6BLD result? 1:29.52.50. Here is the full video.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 2, 2020)

It hasn't been updated in ages, scroll up to my success, it hasn't been added. a few above as well iirc...


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Apr 2, 2020)

We should probably make a wiki page for this and copy everything over, so people can add their times in themselves


----------



## pjk (Apr 2, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> It hasn't been updated in ages, scroll up to my success, it hasn't been added. a few above as well iirc...





TipsterTrickster said:


> We should probably make a wiki page for this and copy everything over, so people can add their times in themselves


It looks like @Roman was updating everything. Not sure what hasn't been added yet or else I'd go through and update. It is probably also a good idea to make a wiki page for this thread so it can more easily stay up to date.


----------



## Roman (Apr 3, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> It hasn't been updated in ages



Thanks for letting know! This thread has been maintained by Enoch for the last couple of years, not sure why he stopped updating. I have added every result that has been posted, everything must be up-to-date now 



bradleysampson said:


> I just found this! Can I add my 6BLD result?



Sure! You're Bradley Sampson (2008SAMP01), right? Please add to your post YouTube video.


----------



## bradleysampson (Apr 3, 2020)

Yes, 2008SAMP01.


----------



## Jacck (Apr 4, 2020)

Roman said:


> Thanks for letting know! This thread has been maintained by Enoch for the last couple of years, not sure why he stopped updating. I have added every result that has been posted, everything must be up-to-date now


Hi Roman, tanks for your work!
But I think you typed in a "." instead of a ":" between minutes and seconds in Bradleys solve - nice for him to lead the ranking now


----------



## Roman (Apr 4, 2020)

Jacck said:


> But I think you typed in a "." instead of a ":" between minutes and seconds in Bradleys solve - nice for him to lead the ranking now



Yes, that's exactly what he's typed!


bradleysampson said:


> 1:29.52.50



I should've checked this before Ctrl-C Ctrl-V  Thanks, fixed now.


----------



## Roman (Apr 8, 2020)

Added @AdrianD's 6x6 BLD here, congrats!


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2020)

6BLD 8:58.97[3:55.91]


----------



## pjk (Apr 17, 2020)

Roman said:


> 6BLD 8:58.97[3:55.91]


Congrats @Roman! Impressive to say the least.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 17, 2020)

Roman said:


> 6BLD 8:58.97[3:55.91]


Great to see you've improved so much after all this time, and I figured you just had quit cubing altogether 



Roman said:


> everything must be up-to-date now



Did you actually update it on this page, Roman? Looks like it must've been reverted to a previous version or something. I actually could have sworn I updated it about a year ago when I got the 7:17 6bld and 13:21 7bld, and yet neither of those are even there anymore.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 17, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Great to see you've improved so much after all this time, and I figured you just had quit cubing altogether
> 
> 
> 
> Did you actually update it on this page, Roman? Looks like it must've been reverted to a previous version or something. I actually could have sworn I updated it about a year ago when I got the 7:17 6bld and 13:21 7bld, and yet neither of those are even there anymore.



Ok, I've updated it with my 7:17 6bld and 13:12 7bld. As far as I can tell, those were the only two things missing. Kinda weird, not sure why that was. Just specifically my two current 6bld and 7bld WBs lol


----------



## Roman (Apr 17, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Ok, I've updated it with my 7:17 6bld and 13:12 7bld. As far as I can tell, those were the only two things missing. Kinda weird, not sure why that was. Just specifically my two current 6bld and 7bld WBs lol



I totally missed your 6BLD and 7BLD UWRs. Is this a mysticism? I haven't seen them in this thread, on YouTube nor in the rankings, and I just discovered them now.
Hmm, so UWR is 7:17 right? I probably wouldn't have had that much passion for 6BLD if I knew I'm pretty far away from it


----------



## Hazel (Apr 19, 2020)

Just did my second ever 6BLD attempt in 1 hour 40 minutes. Was a DNF again, but this time was SO much closer than last time. If I had remembered to do corners parity at the very end (I was kinda rushing near the end and forgot), it would have been only 12 unsolved pieces.
Partway through the solve I realized I did some execution wrong and had to backtrack to fix it, and looking back now, I correctly fixed my mistake, which I'm proud of.

Hopefully soon I'll be the first person to successfully do 6BLD before 5BLD ;D (I think anyway)


----------



## Tommy12345 (Apr 19, 2020)

6BLD 15:55[11:03]. First attempt in years is PB so that's pretty cool


----------



## Roman (Apr 29, 2020)

I've been doing 6BLD attempts to keep my mind sane during this quarantine. It only took me 52 attempts to sub-8 it


----------



## ProStar (Apr 29, 2020)

Roman said:


> I've been doing 6BLD attempts to keep my mind sane during this quarantine. It only took me 52 attempts to sub-8 it



Awesome job! Only you and Graham have a sub-8 on the rankings


----------



## Samuele Gulino (May 7, 2020)

I got a success in megaminx blindfolded. Time is 35:10, with 21:38 memo. I'm from Italy.
Scramble: R ++ D-- R ++ D ++ R-- D ++ R-- D ++ R ++ D-- U 'R ++ D-- R ++ D ++ R ++ D ++ R ++ D ++ R-- D-- U' R-- D ++ R ++ D-- R ++ D ++ R ++ D ++ R-- D-- U 'R-- D-- R-- D-- R ++ D-- R-- D ++ R-- D ++ U R-- D-- R ++ D-- R ++ D-- R- - D-- R-- D-- U 'R ++ D ++ R-- D ++ R-- D-- R ++ D-- R-- D-- U' R-- D-- R ++ D-- R-- D ++ R ++ D ++ R-- D-- U '


----------



## Cale S (May 27, 2020)

first megaminx BLD success

36:27.00 [25:18]



Spoiler: video


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 27, 2020)

Cale S said:


> first megaminx BLD success
> 
> 36:27.00 [25:18]
> 
> ...


Im still out here trying to get a success in 3bld, GJ Cale!


----------



## Jacck (May 27, 2020)

Cale S said:


> first megaminx BLD success
> 36:27.00 [25:18]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: video


How do you memo? Numbers, letters (like AA,AB,AC,AD,AE BA,BB,BC...)?


----------



## ProStar (May 27, 2020)

Jacck said:


> How do you memo? Numbers, letters (like AA,AB,AC,AD,AE BA,BB,BC...)?



Enoch has a tutorial on it


----------



## Cale S (May 28, 2020)

Jacck said:


> How do you memo? Numbers, letters (like AA,AB,AC,AD,AE BA,BB,BC...)?


Two letters per target, first represents the face and the second is A-E


ProStar said:


> Enoch has a tutorial on it


I think Enoch's memo method is a bit different and uses a combination of letters and colors


----------



## Jacck (May 28, 2020)

Enoch wrote his memo here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/page-3#post-1234803
and added a few posts later https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/page-3#post-1247948

Normally I would say that this is pretty complicated only to save same memory amount, but his results show that it works very well for him.
But for all others using letterpairs I would suggest Cale's method, maybe AM,AN,AO,AP,AQ,BM,BN,BO...LP,LQ to avoid AA, BB ....
@Cale S : I would name the faces from A-L, or do you take specific letters for colors? Like B=blue, G=green?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (May 30, 2020)

Jacck said:


> Enoch wrote his memo here: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/page-3#post-1234803
> and added a few posts later https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/megaminx-mk-gigaminx-bld-thread.42813/page-3#post-1247948
> 
> Normally I would say that this is pretty complicated only to save same memory amount, but his results show that it works very well for him.
> ...



I would like to provide an update on this. I used the color method for memo for a while but I have since transitioned away from it. It was useful but it is definitely not the best method. 

My most recent memo method uses a similar idea as the colors, but uses a letter instead of a color. The puzzle is divided into 3 sections: Straight, Curved, and Empty. Each section has 20 letters A-T. To memorize two pieces, I will memo each of their letters, then combine the shapes of the sections into a third letter. I memorize images of 3 letter pairs that represent 4 pieces. 

For example: the first four pieces are Straight M, Curved P, Straight E, Empty R.

I would memo MP DE RL.

MP is the first two letters, and D represents straight-curved. Then ER are the next two letters, and L represents straight-empty.

This method is quite similar to the color method but it relies only on letters, which is better since I use only letters for all other types of BLD solving.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Jul 26, 2020)

Here are some videos I found on YouTube for 7bld, 8bld and 9bld by John Carter.

7x7 Blindfolded: 3.5hrs memo and 47 mins solve ( 4:17:00[3:30:00] )
8x8 Blindfolded: 4hrs memo and 1hr15m solve ( 5:15:00[4:00:00] )
9x9 Blindfolded: 5hrs memo and 1hr42m solve ( 6:42:00[5:00:00] )

The linked text is what he himself told me about his times in the comments of the 8x8 blindfolded. I put the times in the correct format in brackets. I do not know what country he is from, I have just asked him, and shall update this post as soon as I am informed.
Great to see more people getting to do things like 8bld and 9bld!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 27, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> by John Carter
> ...
> I do not know what country he is from
> ...


Mars? (as in, Warlord of?)


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 27, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mars? (as in, Warlord of?)



Wow there's a reference for you


----------



## ProStar (Jul 27, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mars? (as in, Warlord of?)



Wait there is a fellow member of mars in cubing? !


----------



## joshsailscga (Jul 27, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Wait there is a fellow member of mars in cubing? !











John Carter of Mars - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## carterja666 (Aug 6, 2020)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Here are some videos I found on YouTube for 7bld, 8bld and 9bld by John Carter.
> 
> 7x7 Blindfolded: 3.5hrs memo and 47 mins solve ( 4:17:00[3:30:00] )
> 8x8 Blindfolded: 4hrs memo and 1hr15m solve ( 5:15:00[4:00:00] )
> ...


Hey... I am from the UK. Thanks for posting.


----------



## semiprime799 (Aug 7, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mars? (as in, Warlord of?)


Instantly as soon as I read John Carter I was like wait... what?!??


----------



## sigalig (Aug 22, 2020)

First 6bld PB in over a year 
First sub-7! 6bld in 6:xy woohoooooooo






RECONSTRUCTION

61 algs total (3 less than average)
I was super excited to see this was 3.11 STPS! My previous PB was 2.7 STPS so that's cool


----------



## sigalig (Sep 5, 2020)

Got my second ever 9bld success! PB by 22 minutes, WB by 18! Wooooooooo

44:09.89[23:42.92]


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Sep 5, 2020)

Awesome! Well done Graham. Can't wait for the 10bld


----------



## Processor Sukesh M87 (Sep 6, 2020)

My first success in 2nd full attempt at 6bld. Practicing sectional BLD paid off. Execution is bad but will take it for sub-50. First time, I was physically present in the room I memorized

Memo and exec in the same order:-
Internal X-Centers -->External X-Centers --> Right Obliques --> Left Obliques --> Internal Wings --> External wings --> Corners

Methods :-
All Centers U2
Wings r2
Corners 3-Style (coz just finished for 3bld)


----------



## sigalig (Sep 22, 2020)

12:23.66 7BLD! PB/WB by almost a minute. Definitely gonna keep trying for sub-12 and beyond.
This was 96 algs floated to 95 algs btw, where 91 is average.
Reconstruction here (2.96 STPS!)






edit: 7:12.64 memo btw. Pretty sub-par actually, have had 6:30 memo with this same review system


----------



## sigalig (Sep 27, 2020)

11:34.71 7BLD PB/WB! Finally got that sub-12 
Sub-11 is definitely doable already, considering this was with pretty safe memo, it would just take spamming like 50 or so attempts to get a good one lol. I have some other goals I wanna hit before trying for that.
6:57/4:36 splits
90 algs floated to 89 (91 is average)
Reconstruction here (2.97 STPS, 0.01 better than the previous WB lol)


----------



## sigalig (Nov 11, 2020)

Got a 6x6 multi-blind success. Didn't take too long, and I missed a 17:22 success because I forgot to do corner parity before this attempt though lol. Maybe I'll improve it later, but I'm gonna go for 7x7 mbld now


----------



## pjk (Nov 12, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Got a 6x6 multi-blind success. Didn't take too long, and I missed a 17:22 success because I forgot to do corner parity before this attempt though lol. Maybe I'll improve it later, but I'm gonna go for 7x7 mbld now


Awesome!


----------



## sigalig (Nov 16, 2020)

Now the 2/2 7x7 mbld success 
This one only took 3 tries, and I'm really happy with the total time too! Gonna get back to the 2-7bld attempts now  will probably do 3/3 6x6 mbld and 3/3 7x7 mbld attempts after that


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 16, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Now the 2/2 7x7 mbld success
> This one only took 3 tries, and I'm really happy with the total time too! Gonna get back to the 2-7bld attempts now  will probably do 3/3 6x6 mbld and 3/3 7x7 mbld attempts after that


Dang, Amazing Job!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2020)

sigalig said:


> Now the 2/2 7x7 mbld success
> This one only took 3 tries, and I'm really happy with the total time too! Gonna get back to the 2-7bld attempts now  will probably do 3/3 6x6 mbld and 3/3 7x7 mbld attempts after that


Dang, thats awesome. All the best for 3/3 6MBLD, 3/3 7MBLD and future 2-7BLD relay attempts. 

Pooggg.

#gofundmecampaignfor70wrmcubes


----------



## seungju choi (Dec 31, 2020)

I finally succeded in MegaBLD(video)


I tried 10 times to sucess at it for 1month and succeed in it. Generated By csTimer on 2020-12-31 single: 20:10.02 Time List: 1. 20:10.02=11:04.32+9:05.70 R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U...




www.speedsolving.com




Please check it and update the list






EDIT-> 

OMG I got a new PB!!

18:53.03=10:25.96+8:27.06 R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
@2021-01-01 12:51:14

This is the MegaBLD wr5


----------



## Sondar (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello! My first post ever...
I just achieved my first success at 6bld.
Used r2 for wings and 3-style for everything else. 

Would you add me to the list?
Hope you enjoy 

Gabriel Barrios (Guatemala)


----------



## LittleLumos (Jan 19, 2021)

Super happy about my first 6BLD success!
45:07.96 [22:40]
Katharina Schlomberg, Germany


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 20, 2021)

LittleLumos said:


> Super happy about my first 6BLD success!
> 45:07.96 [22:40]
> Katharina Schlomberg, Germany


Wow congrats, is there a video you recorded of you doing the attempt?


----------



## LittleLumos (Jan 20, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Wow congrats, is there a video you recorded of you doing the attempt?



Thank you, that's really nice! 
The support in the cubing community is simply amazing! 

And i did record the execution, yes. However, this was mainly for me to review mistakes and for now, i would prefer not to post a video of me on Youtube  Maybe i'll post one when i get a bit faster


----------



## sigalig (Feb 7, 2021)

Sorry, I hadn't checked this thread for a while, and apparently I'm the only person available to edit the rankings lately, but they're updated now with @LittleLumos 6BLD, @Sondar 6BLD, and @seungju choi megaBLD.

Sorry for the delay! Congrats on your results


----------



## sigalig (Mar 1, 2021)

Finally got my first megaBLD success! 18:53.59[11:09.09]

Started off megaBLD with 3style corners and TuRBo edges, and working on a 3300 word category letter pair system so as to avoid memorizing more than one word per 2 piece pair. Took 15 tries to get this success lmao






considering memo is 11:09 but the amount of stuff to memo should be about equal to a 4x4....I think I can improve this a little bit 
gotta finish that 3300 word letter pair list first though


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 1, 2021)

Congrats Graham, good job!
Watched 4 tries on the stream and missed the one where you got the success.

3300 word letter pair list is a lot.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Mar 6, 2021)

Whoops, just found out this is still being updated.

6BLD on the weekly comp (2021-09)
20:18.58[12:07.13] 

7BLD on the weekly comp (2021-04)
39:26.67[24:58.45] 

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia


----------



## seungju choi (Mar 25, 2021)

I found his channel


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 25, 2021)

seungju choi said:


> I found his channel


Dong Jae Lee is very talented. He has been actively competing in the WCA only for over a year before the pandemic hit. (https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2018LEED01)

Just saw all his video on his channel, his 52/52 in under 2 hour multi attempt is impressive.

I even made a forum post about his MBLD PR attempt, where his judge kinda broke a WCA reg by touching the cube, https://forum.worldcubeassociation....-to-arrange-the-cubes-in-a-mbld-attempt/11216

I hope he continues competing and does not get bored of blindsolving anytime soon.


----------



## 2019ECKE02 (Apr 2, 2021)

i got my first 6bld success a couple of nights ago in the weekly comp, 49:56.29




Ryan Eckersley, UK


----------



## qunbacca (Apr 6, 2021)

Thought I would share some of my first success videos as well:

6BLD: 1 hour 29 mins total (with 46 minutes memorization)
Video: 




7BLD: 2 hours 35 mins total (with 1 hour 36 minutes memorization)
Video: 




Megaminx: 58 minutes total (with 29 minutes memorization)
Video: 




For my first success videos I kinda went slower and much more carefully to guarantee I get a successful solve. My subsequent attempts were faster.

And as an extra here is a video of my Square-1 blindfolded solve (first success on video):
Video: 




Enjoy and best regards!
Qun Feng Tan, Malaysia


----------



## Jugurtha (Apr 9, 2021)

First 6BLD success, finally !!
27:43[17:28]
Cube: MGC
First attempt was in the summer of 2018, then maybe around 12 attempts split over 2.5 years.

Yesterday was my first overall BLD attempt in about 2 months, missed by a slice somewhere and a few pieces.
And today's finally the right time! I again went really safe for memo, and I took my time for exec too; but it's quite satisfying to finally get it. Now with a few more attempts, tracing for obliques will get better and faster and I can rush a bit more.


----------



## sigalig (Apr 10, 2021)

Congrats on the results, everybody! I just updated the rankings with the last couple weeks of results. 
Let me know if you see any mistakes 

Happy cubing!


----------



## the super cuber (Apr 19, 2021)

I recently broke my old 6bld PB, and got my first 7bld success!

6bld: 32:02 [17:11 memo]

7bld: 1:03:30 [38:44 memo]

video of 7bld: here


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 19, 2021)

qunbacca said:


> Thought I would share some of my first success videos as well:
> 
> 6BLD: 1 hour 29 mins total (with 46 minutes memorization)
> Video:
> ...



Wheyyy! Glad to see another Malaysian on the 6+ BLD ranking, how many attempts did it took you to get the 6bld and the 7bld success? Your accuracy seems superb


----------



## qunbacca (Apr 19, 2021)

NevinsCPH said:


> Wheyyy! Glad to see another Malaysian on the 6+ BLD ranking, how many attempts did it took you to get the 6bld and the 7bld success? Your accuracy seems superb



Hellloooo @NevinsCPH glad to see another Malaysian here! Thanks for the kind words for my 6bld and 7bld solves, lol.

My 6BLD was 2nd try and 7BLD was 4th try. I went pretty slowly/carefully and hence more accurate?  Most of the time during 7BLD I was feeling for the right layers to turn, I am not really used to turning the 7x7 since I don't speed solve it.

I see that your 6BLD and 7BLD times are much faster than me though, haha. How long have you been doing 6BLD/7BLD for?


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 19, 2021)

qunbacca said:


> Hellloooo @NevinsCPH glad to see another Malaysian here! Thanks for the kind words for my 6bld and 7bld solves, lol.
> 
> My 6BLD was 2nd try and 7BLD was 4th try. I went pretty slowly/carefully and hence more accurate?  Most of the time during 7BLD I was feeling for the right layers to turn, I am not really used to turning the 7x7 since I don't speed solve it.
> 
> I see that your 6BLD and 7BLD times are much faster than me though, haha. How long have you been doing 6BLD/7BLD for?



My first few attempts goes way back in 2012 but I never have any success so I didn't try till about 2017/18 I think. Don't really remember.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 19, 2021)

Sorry for double post.

Finally sub 20 on 6BLD! 


Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia.
6BLD: 18:34.47(11:33.57)


----------



## LittleLumos (Apr 23, 2021)

Congrats, Nevins!

I'm far away from times like that, but lately got my 2nd 6BLD success ever!
So now i have a new pb of
35:57.33 [18:30]
Katharina Schlomberg, Germany

Thank you @Jacck for the consistent motivation - i'll keep going!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Apr 24, 2021)

LittleLumos said:


> Congrats, Nevins!
> 
> I'm far away from times like that, but lately got my 2nd 6BLD success ever!
> So now i have a new pb of
> ...


Thanks and massive well done to you too! That's a very impressive time for a second success!


----------



## carterja666 (May 4, 2021)

Does anyone know if anyone is working on a blindfolded 10x10 or higher currently?

I had 6 failed attempts on the 10 about a year ago and have all but given up (my best attempt was my first attempt, 88% complete).

I’m considering a comeback but I know it’ll probably take me a year or more to build back up again to the big cubes. The idea of being only the 2nd person to do the 10 or even the 1st person to do the 12 is appealing, but it’s a huge undertaking.

What does everyone think?


----------



## Jacck (May 4, 2021)

I think that someone who does 10x10 or higher doesn't have to compare himself with anyone else.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

carterja666 said:


> Does anyone know if anyone is working on a blindfolded 10x10 or higher currently?
> 
> I had 6 failed attempts on the 10 about a year ago and have all but given up (my best attempt was my first attempt, 88% complete).
> 
> ...


88% complete is really nice. I think if you persist enough you will get a 10BLD success eventually.

For me, I first have to get a 8BLD success.
I agree with Jacck, at 10BLD+, we are battling the solve process and ourselves, rather than another person or rankings.
The SengSo 12x12/ Meilong 12x12 is really good, and I do not think anyone has attempted 12BLD on it. Good luck for that!


----------



## qunbacca (May 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 88% complete is really nice. I think if you persist enough you will get a 10BLD success eventually.
> 
> For me, I first have to get a 8BLD success.
> I agree with Jacck, at 10BLD+, we are battling the solve process and ourselves, rather than another person or rankings.
> The SengSo 12x12/ Meilong 12x12 is really good, and I do not think anyone has attempted 12BLD on it. Good luck for that!



For big cubes (8x8 and above) I feel like I am battling with the cubes. The quality of the cubes isn't anywhere like 7x7 and lower. Also they aren't factory magnetized making alignment much more inconvenient when solving blindfolded. In my 8BLD attempt the cube exploded into a million pieces midsolve and I wasn't motivated to try again after that.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 5, 2021)

qunbacca said:


> For big cubes (8x8 and above) I feel like I am battling with the cubes. The quality of the cubes isn't anywhere like 7x7 and lower. Also they aren't factory magnetized making alignment much more inconvenient when solving blindfolded. In my 8BLD attempt the cube exploded into a million pieces midsolve and I wasn't motivated to try again after that.


Its unfortunate to see explosion of a bigcube during BLD exec. 

Magnetising a big cube manually does take a whole day (Graham did it on his 2nd 10x10 he got, Meilong 10x10).

Its just better to do MBLD sometimes, rather than toil on layer mistakes on 6BLD+ attempts.


----------



## carterja666 (May 5, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> 88% complete is really nice. I think if you persist enough you will get a 10BLD success eventually.
> 
> For me, I first have to get a 8BLD success.
> I agree with Jacck, at 10BLD+, we are battling the solve process and ourselves, rather than another person or rankings.
> The SengSo 12x12/ Meilong 12x12 is really good, and I do not think anyone has attempted 12BLD on it. Good luck for that!



This was my best 10x10 and my only 12x12 attempt (60%):


----------



## Dylan Swarts (May 5, 2021)

Always so awesome to see people working on hugeBLD. A big fan of it myself, although I have not yet made a very serious dedication to it, I do aim for reaching 10x10 or 11x11 in the future. All the best with the attempts! Keen to see any progress you make @carterja666


----------



## LittleLumos (May 17, 2021)

6BLD PB! 
28:47.77 [14:30]

Katharina Schlomberg, Germany


----------



## Jacck (Jun 8, 2021)

8bld: 1:54:38.20 [1:06:15]
cube: Shengshou
32th attempt
And now I'm again two layers ahead of Katharina 


Spoiler: Video


----------



## LittleLumos (Jun 8, 2021)

Jacck said:


> 8bld: 1:54:38.20 [1:06:15]
> cube: Shengshou
> 32th attempt
> And now I'm again two layers ahead of Katharina
> ...



WOW!
Congratulations, this is really impressive! 
Well done!!

...and probably you will be for a looooong time.
Should i see it as a challenge?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 8, 2021)

and I still can't solve my shoes bld


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2021)

Jacck said:


> 8bld: 1:54:38.20 [1:06:15]
> cube: Shengshou
> 32th attempt
> And now I'm again two layers ahead of Katharina
> ...


And I thought my needing 14 attempts was frustrating. I salute you for your persistence! Congratulations!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 9, 2021)

Jacck said:


> 8bld: 1:54:38.20 [1:06:15]
> cube: Shengshou
> 32th attempt
> And now I'm again two layers ahead of Katharina
> ...


Really solid attempt Hanns, congrats on the success!
What is your next goal in 6BLD+ unofficial event?


----------



## Jacck (Jun 9, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> Really solid attempt Hanns, congrats on the success!
> What is your next goal in 6BLD+ unofficial event?


Thanx! And I don't have goals for the moment. 8bld seems to be the limit for me, maybe I will try to improve my Masterkilominx-time - or just do some "normal"-bigblinds like 6bld or 7bld more often.


----------



## WillyPyx (Jul 2, 2021)

Hi! I just got a 6x6 BLD PB! 1:02:26 [30:30]
It was verry safe, as always for me with 6+BLD.
This was my 4th attempt and 3th success . Just my first ever 6BLD was DNF.
So I have a mo3 of 1:38:49 spread on 3 years ^^


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jul 4, 2021)

7BLD PB: 35:57.02[23:33.40]
Scramble from 2021-26 weekly comp.

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia.


----------



## sigalig (Aug 3, 2021)

Congrats on the recent results everybody! Once again, sorry for taking so long to update. I find myself forgetting about this website lately 

Just updated everything, let me know if you all see any mistakes


----------



## ClashCode (Oct 10, 2021)

MegaBLD: 57:51.77[30:51.49]

Scramble:
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' 
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U 
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

Oliver Grace, Ireland.


----------



## seungju choi (Nov 14, 2021)

15:41.41=8:29.94+7:11.47 
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
@2021-11-14 15:47:01

MegaBLD pb finally


Seungju Choi, Republic of Korea


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 29, 2021)

7BLD PB: 32:28.32[20:39.91]

Scramble from 2021-47 weekly comp. 

Nevins Chan Pak Hoong, Malaysia.


----------



## Processor Sukesh M87 (Dec 21, 2021)

My first 7BLD Success in my 7th attempt.
Went safe on Memo and slightly safe on execution.

Memo and exec in the same order
Inner +centers --> Inner Xcenters --> Outer +centers --> Outer Xcenters --> Right Obliques --> Left Obliques --> Midges --> Inner Wings --> Outer Wings --> Corners

1:19:45:34 [ 46:26.44 ]


----------



## Jacck (Dec 21, 2021)

6bld on 20th of dec 2021 in 28:39.19 [17:04.17]
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: video










Now I'm ahead of Katharina by two layers and 8.58s


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 30, 2022)

Megaminx BLD WB by Enoch! He is back. Jump by a minute and half which is insane.


----------



## sigalig (Feb 22, 2022)

Updated with last few entries 
sorry im so slow at this lol


----------



## Jacck (Mar 26, 2022)

7bld: 50:09.18, memo 32:26.10 
scramble: weekly competition 2022-12 
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: Video


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 30, 2022)

Did a 7x7BLD PB in 2018 weekly comp that I obviously forgot to enter here.





Weekly Competition Overall Results (Speedsolving.com)







www.speedsolving.com





When I looked this up I noticed that I had also forgotten that it was done on a bus . Memory
is not getting better.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Mar 30, 2022)

I actually remembering seeing your result on that back in 2018, just as I was starting out in 4bld! Wow time flies.

also look at this comment from Hanns Hub in their 7bld attempt's comment 
You clearly didn't listen until more than 3 years later!


----------



## Jacck (Apr 3, 2022)

7bld: 44:48.84, memo 27:02.58, scramble: weekly competition 2022-13
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: Video










(gives me a mean of 2: 47:29.10)


----------



## Jacck (Apr 15, 2022)

Didn't expect this improvement:
7bld: 41:42.94, 24:30.43, scramble: weekly competition 2022-15
Hanns Hub, Germany


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Ayce (Apr 17, 2022)

Is there any MBLD solves that are better than the current WR?


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 17, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Is there any MBLD solves that are better than the current WR?


A ton. If you check out grahm siggin's youtube channel you will be overwhelmed by them.


----------



## Victor Tang (Apr 20, 2022)

6BLD PB:
9:39.33=4:08.06+5:31.27 Fw U' Bw' Uw2 Rw Fw L Rw2 D2 Rw' Lw' 3Rw' R D2 Rw2 Fw B' Rw' D' Dw2 Bw2 B2 Fw Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 D Uw 3Uw' L' Dw2 U' R' Rw L' Lw2 Bw' Uw 3Uw' D2 F' Fw Lw F2 Uw' D R' Uw Rw' R L' U Bw Lw 3Uw B2 Rw' Bw B F Rw' 3Fw2 L2 F U Lw' Uw U2 D2 3Rw2 Lw' F2 B2 Bw' Fw2 D' L' Lw' F2 D2 @2022-04-20 10:38:16





7BLD PB:
1. 23:00.93=11:48.45+11:12.48[82 algs i think] 3Uw 3Lw' Fw' Dw U R2 Fw' U' D' Uw' Rw' 3Bw 3Lw2 3Fw2 U B2 3Bw2 3Lw' R 3Fw Fw2 R F2 Dw' Uw2 R B2 Uw U2 F D' Rw Bw' Uw' 3Rw Uw' D2 U2 L2 3Dw' Lw2 Fw2 R Lw2 Fw 3Bw' D Uw2 3Uw2 Dw2 Fw' D' L 3Rw2 U D 3Lw' B R' Rw2 Bw2 3Dw Bw2 D L B2 3Fw' 3Uw' Lw' D2 Lw' D2 B 3Fw R' Lw2 B 3Dw D2 U2 B' 3Dw' Dw' Uw' L D Lw 3Rw' 3Bw 3Uw2 3Fw F Bw R 3Uw' Fw 3Fw R2 Uw B @2022-04-02 14:43:43

nowhere near my top speed, will break them soon


----------



## Kai Yamamoto (May 22, 2022)

I succeeded to solve 6x6x6 cube blindfolded! 1:27:00.01=1:00:43.64+26:16.37

Twitter
Reconstruction


----------



## sigalig (May 23, 2022)

Ayce said:


> Is there any MBLD solves that are better than the current WR?


This is not quite the place for MBLD discussion, but check out the blindfold accomplishment thread








Blindfold Accomplishment Thread


I don't see one stickied already, so why not :) Post any blindfold or multi-blindfold accomplishments here that you want, especially if you want to keep them separate from the normal speed accomplishments. Please post hundredths if you have them, I'm making a multiple blindfold record list, and...




www.speedsolving.com




i just posted about two of my recent PBs there 

Also, I just updated the rankings with everything starting with Jacck's 41 minute 7bld PB. Congrats everybody on the results!

(Half my reason for commenting when I update the rankings, btw, is so I know what is up to date and what isn't for the next time I come to update things  
Hopefully it isnt too spammy)


----------



## Ayce (May 23, 2022)

sigalig said:


> This is not quite the place for MBLD discussion, but check out the blindfold accomplishment thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kid you not I was just watching your new videos as you tagged me


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jul 13, 2022)

I guess I need to be on these lists too now 






Jorian Meeuse from the Netherlands


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Jul 15, 2022)

Did 6BLD as well now, 24:13.52 [14:11.02]


----------



## kamilprzyb (Aug 1, 2022)

First 6bld success yo

*28:27.97*
16:47.37 memo
11:40.59 execution


----------



## ProStar (Aug 2, 2022)

kamilprzyb said:


> First 6bld success yo



Banned for stealing @abunickabhi's catchphrase

(also gj that's super impressive)


----------



## takeo nagoshi (Aug 16, 2022)

hello
Succeeded 6BLD and 7BLD Now I'm trying 9BLD (8th time)

6BLD 27:57.88 [14:05]





7BLD 46:36.44 [24:33]


----------



## G2013 (Sep 1, 2022)

First 7BLD success! Still don't have a 6BLD one hahah

38:49.42, 4th attempt


----------



## takeo nagoshi (Sep 9, 2022)

hello
Succeeded megaminxBLD and 9BLD

megaminxBLD 36:46.53[23:45]





9BLD 1:32:51.40[48:20]


----------



## sigalig (Sep 12, 2022)

Congrats on all the results! Really fun to see a 7bld success before ever getting a 6bld, and on top of that, a 9bld before ever getting an 8bld lol. Sub-Roman, too!

I've just updated all of the rankings, apologies for not checking here so often lately. Let me know if any of you see mistakes in the entries I made.


----------



## Jacck (Sep 12, 2022)

Jan Bentlage and Lucas Wesche have only 7bld - they did >5bld when the 6x6 were too bad for it


----------



## takeo nagoshi (Sep 13, 2022)

sigalig said:


> Congrats on all the results! Really fun to see a 7bld success before ever getting a 6bld, and on top of that, a 9bld before ever getting an 8bld lol. Sub-Roman, too!
> 
> I've just updated all of the rankings, apologies for not checking here so often lately. Let me know if any of you see mistakes in the entries I made.


thank you! ! ! Also reflected in the ranking. I especially like BLD, which has a lot of memory, and I'm aiming for Mr. Graham. I'm aiming for 13BLD next time. I don't know how many years it will take... I will do my best to keep the official records of 4BLD, 5BLD, and MBLD. Please see the official record if you like. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2022NAGO03


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Sep 13, 2022)

Actually, since this was not my first 7BLD success, I did 7BLD before 4BLD. Pls don't ask me why, I have no idea.


----------



## Bilbo7 (Nov 30, 2022)

12:44.60 First 6bld success!!!


----------



## sigalig (Dec 24, 2022)

Bilbo7 said:


> 12:44.60 First 6bld success!!!


Congrats! Could you reply with any of the following info that you're comfortable with sharing? Just so we can keep the rankings as complete as possible
-Name
-Country
-Memo time
-WCA ID
-Video Link


----------



## sigalig (Dec 25, 2022)

I beat my 4.5 year old 8x8 blind PB/WB by over 7 minutes! Almost all of the improvement was in execution lol. The new diansheng magnetic 8x8 is great 
Total time was 24:42.51 with 13:59.45 memo. Actually missed the spacebar to stop the timer at first so could have been sub-24:40 

Video link:





I also reconstructed it here

It was 122 algs and 1179 total moves. 1 fewer alg than in my previous WB, but 64 fewer moves than previous WB (and in this new WB, I did quite a few unnecessary moves in algs that I had to undo). I use better corner/wing buffers now so I wonder if thats mostly the reason for that...also might have optimized center algs a bit more, so this is cool to see


----------



## pjk (Dec 25, 2022)

sigalig said:


> I beat my 4.5 year old 8x8 blind PB/WB by over 7 minutes! Almost all of the improvement was in execution lol. The new diansheng magnetic 8x8 is great
> Total time was 24:42.51 with 13:59.45 memo. Actually missed the spacebar to stop the timer at first so could have been sub-24:40
> 
> Video link:
> ...


Congrats! Incredible.


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 25, 2022)

sigalig said:


> I beat my 4.5 year old 8x8 blind PB/WB by over 7 minutes! Almost all of the improvement was in execution lol. The new diansheng magnetic 8x8 is great
> Total time was 24:42.51 with 13:59.45 memo. Actually missed the spacebar to stop the timer at first so could have been sub-24:40
> 
> Video link:
> ...


Incredible yo!


----------



## ProStar (Dec 25, 2022)

sigalig said:


> I beat my 4.5 year old 8x8 blind PB/WB by over 7 minutes! Almost all of the improvement was in execution lol. The new diansheng magnetic 8x8 is great
> Total time was 24:42.51 with 13:59.45 memo. Actually missed the spacebar to stop the timer at first so could have been sub-24:40
> 
> Video link:
> ...



Great job! I’ll never not find massive BLD attempts impressive


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Jan 3, 2023)

Just got my first 6BLD success! 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
single: 55:42.29

Time List:
1. 55:42.29=31:09.04+24:33.25 D' Bw U' B2 D 3Uw2 3Rw' Dw’ D2 U' 3Uw2 F Dw D'R D Lw' F' U' Uw
3Rw' Dw' U 3Fw2 Rw’ Fw B2 Rw Uw2 B2 U Dw2 Fw2 Lw2 Dw’ Bw2 F' U
Uw' L 3Fw' F D' Lw2 3Rw' F2 3Uw' Fw Bw' Uw' R Fw F2 Rw R' F’ 3Uw' Rw’
F 3Uw R Fw Dw B2 Uw2 Dw R' D2 U 3Uw2 Fw R B' F Bw' Rw2 Fw2 U
Dw L2 x
https://youtu.be/Gdd-pV4JHxM


----------



## kits_ (Jan 6, 2023)

I got a success in megaminx blindfolded.
49:51.25=32:33.82+17:17.42






and I got a success in Master FTO blindfolded in December 2021.
(maybe world first)
54:26.20=31:52.75+22:33.45


----------



## Shota Kadowaki (Sunday at 12:43 PM)

megaminx blindfolded 9:17.65[4:53.53]
and megaminx one-handed blindfolded 12:30.11[4:12.99]


----------



## LittleLumos (Wednesday at 4:29 PM)

I finally beat my 6x6 BLD pb by 2 minutes!
26:47.58 [14:00] 

Katharina Schlomberg, Germany


----------



## Bilbo7 (Yesterday at 12:40 PM)

First 7bld success! In 16:44.63 [7:33]






Also, sorry I didn't reply to the questions a few posts ago, here are the answers:

William Wright
United Kingdom
2015WRIG07

Also I didn't video my 6bld sorry.


----------

